# Seguimento Europa 2015



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Inversões térmicas brutais na* Roménia*.

Intorsura Buzau: *-32,0ºC*
Miercurea Ciuc:  *-28,9ºC*

Em *Bucareste *a temperatura caiu aos *-19,7ºC*


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

Fiz hoje a viagem de comboio Pescara - L'Aquila, através de uma passagem fabulosa toda pintada de branco. O dia soalheiro ajudou a dar um brilho especial a toda a envolvente:



























Transbordo em Sulmona, deu para esticar as pernas e tirar fotografias a uma acumulação de neve da ordem dos 25 a 30 cm:
























































Agora em L'Aquila, com -3ºC constantes há mais de duas horas, após uma mínima de -11,5ºC, a cidade está assustadoramente vazia. O frio, a noite e o pavimento escorregadio devido ao gelo (impossível de andar a pé nas ruas com pavimento em pedra) associados ao feriado de Ano Novo, que em Italia é cumprido à risca, emprestam uma atmosfera fantasmagórica à cidade:











PS: Compilei todas as fotos que tirei em Itália no seguinte tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-italia-dez-2014-jan-2015.8075/


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jan 2015 às 09:25)




----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

Tambem frio na Grecia


----------



## jotackosta (3 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

Belas fotos de Itália 
Deixo a imagem de satélite de hoje, muita neve acumulada sem dúvida!!






Fonte:NASA https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 21:46)

Belo manto branco em *Sarajevo*.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 21:55)

Entretanto 2 fotos extraídas do *flickr*, também da capital bosnia.










Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127568540@N04/with/16177239626/


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2015 às 00:58)

Está a nevar, neste momento em Atenas.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2015 às 13:21)

Istambul também com alguma neve:


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2015 às 18:01)

2014 foi um ano de muitos recordes de temperatura batidos:



> The year 2014 broke a series of heat records in France, Britain, Germany and Belgium, weather agencies reported Monday.



Artigo aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2015 às 20:15)

Hoje, *Ancara






jonny hogg

*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jan 2015 às 03:45)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ainda em Lahti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tal como prometido:






Foto tirada em Agosto de uma zona perto das fotos de cima. Grande contraste


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 20:12)

As minimas voltaram a cair a pique na Roménia, valores semelhantes, quer em alta montanha quer em locais de inversão, impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

Amanhã será mais do mesmo.
-29ºC às 23horas em  Intorsura Buzaului, incrivel.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2015 às 09:14)

Intorsura B. (700 metros) -34ºC e Brasov (500 metros) e uma das cidades mais importartes da Romenia -33ºC


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 09:43)

Impressionantes estas temperaturas! 
O mínimo que já experienciei foram -25ºC e já ficava com as barbas todas congeladas; imagino com -34ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

Ferreiro disse:


> Intorsura B. (700 metros) -34ºC e Brasov (500 metros) e uma das cidades mais importartes da Romenia -33ºC



Os 2 locais são propicios a inversões térmicas, as próximas minimas a rondar os -20/-25ºC vão surgir na Turquia, nos sitios do costume.
Esses valores(os 2 primeiros) bateram os extremos absolutos?

@Ferreiro  tentei procurar fotos, mas só conseguia esta.
*
Brasov*, ao inicio da tarde.








https://www.facebook.com/BrasovOrasulSufletuluiMeu?fref=ts


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2015 às 20:30)

Segundo a wikipedia Intorsura atingiu os -41 dous dias em janeiro de 2006.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 21:35)

Hoje em Erzurum esteve agreste...faço ideia a sensação térmica, e o reporter bem tranquilo sem luvas.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2015 às 03:29)

Na Geórgia a situação não está fácil: alertas de avalanche, vias de comunicação e fornecimento de electricidade interrompidos, pessoas aprisionadas em viaturas, aldeias isoladas.

Gudauri, 5 de Janeiro 2015


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2015 às 09:38)

Os _congeladores turcos_ lá começaram a carborar.

Minimas de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2015 às 12:30)

Agri











Ardahan












Fonte: http://www.haberler.com/dogu-da-sibirya-soguklari-11-6853561-haberi/
http://www.haber7.com/etiket/sibirya


----------



## Beric D (10 Jan 2015 às 15:46)

Grande nevão na ilha de Creta


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

http://weather.cs.uit.no/video/index-2015.html

Timelapses de quase todos os dias do ano na cidade de Tromso, Noruega (incluindo sol da meia noite )


----------



## Paelagius (11 Jan 2015 às 02:58)

Foram realizados vários voos de helicóptero, entre Kazbegi e Ananuri, para o transporte de mais de 200 pessoas, entre turistas e habitantes locais, encurraladas pela neve que tornou as estradas intransitáveis.

Vídeo: http://police.ge/files/_news_images/2015-01-10-7630/yazbegi xalxis gadmoyvana საიტი.mp4


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2015 às 20:55)

Ha dois dias atrás na zona central da Turquia, voo *Ankara-Trabzon*






*Trabzon*, junto ao *Mar Negro*.










Fonte: Ergin Topcu


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 23:20)

Orion disse:


> http://weather.cs.uit.no/video/index-2015.html
> 
> Timelapses de quase todos os dias do ano na cidade de Tromso, Noruega (incluindo sol da meia noite )


Belo achado!  Mas aquilo parece-me que é a "Lua da meia noite"!


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2015 às 23:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Belo achado!  Mas aquilo parece-me que é a "Lua da meia noite"!



Vê os vídeos do ano passado (daí a minha referência) enquanto não chega o Verão


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2015 às 23:28)

Orion disse:


> Vê os vídeos do ano passado (daí a minha referência) enquanto não chega o Verão


OK, OK! Não reparei que havia vídeos anteriores a 2015!


----------



## Paelagius (12 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

Algumas imagens que me enviaram  esta semana mas que esqueci de partilhar:

Batumi





Kvariati


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2015 às 20:04)




----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2015 às 21:15)

No norte da *Noruega* não está facil. 







Karasjok












Fonte:
www.nrk.no/nordnytt/slik-sa-nils-ut-etter-en-dag-pa-jobb-1.12145815


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

Deixo aqui umas fotos que um familiar , que está em Cork,Irlanda mandou para o mail.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2015 às 22:50)

Esta última saída do GFS é um autêntico sonho para a Bélgica! Seria uma semana de neve e mais neve a começar no Sábado. Espero que se realize! E que o Inverno prometa 

Hoje de manhã também caiu água-neve. A temperatura esteve nos 2ºC e com trovoada e convecção, sempre que vinha uma rajada de vento nevava!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 21:21)

Dias complicados em Agri,Turquia.
Minimas inferiores a *- 20ºC*.





















Fonte: http://www.ajans04.net/


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

Os principais modelos colocam neve para a proxima madrugada em Madrid.
Esta câmera tem boa definição, vamos ver se logo já capta uns flocos.

http://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/puerta-del-sol.html


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Sabado a noite em Madrid.






Fonte: Alberto Romero


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

Especial Temporal no España Directo na TVE1 neste momento...
Muita neve e inundações em distintos pontos do país vizinho... por muito que doa a verdade é que nós ficamos sempre com os restos... 

Imagens impressionantes de Lugo! :O


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Especial Temporal no España Directo na TVE1 neste momento...
> Muita neve e inundações em distintos pontos do país vizinho... por muito que doa a verdade é que nós ficamos sempre com os restos...
> 
> Imagens impressionantes de Lugo! :O



Quando o anticiclone está do nosso lado é inevitável que assim seja. Mas também funciona ao contrário, já temos tido aqui tempestades e em Espanha nada, mas o mais normal é o anticiclone estar no Atlântico, daí essa ideia.


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jan 2015 às 19:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Especial Temporal no España Directo na TVE1 neste momento...
> Muita neve e inundações em distintos pontos do país vizinho... por muito que doa a verdade é que nós ficamos sempre com os restos...
> 
> Imagens impressionantes de Lugo! :O


Até na Andaluzia!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

jotackosta disse:


> Até na Andaluzia!


Até lhe chamam "la gran nevada" e com as imagens que a TVE1 nos mostra percebemos porquê... incrível a acumulação na montanha de Lugo e Ourense... aqui tão perto e não passa nada... aqui só mesmo uns flocos despitados que se enganaram e vieram cair aqui!


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

Aqui nem nas serras se aguenta muito, praticamente a neve que caiu neste fim de semana já derreteu toda. Isso é que são grandes nevões, mesmo a cotas baixas, já nós aqui temos de esperar anos para que iso aconteça, já vamos em 5.


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 19:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Até lhe chamam "la gran nevada" e com as imagens que a TVE1 nos mostra percebemos porquê... incrível a acumulação na montanha de Lugo e Ourense... aqui tão perto e não passa nada... aqui só mesmo uns flocos despitados que se enganaram e vieram cair aqui!



E os que cairam derreteram logo pela manhã.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 19:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Até lhe chamam "la gran nevada" e com as imagens que a TVE1 nos mostra percebemos porquê... incrível a acumulação na montanha de Lugo e Ourense... aqui tão perto e não passa nada... aqui só mesmo uns flocos despitados que se enganaram e vieram cair aqui!



As serras da Galiza e as montanhas das Astúrias são uma grande barreira nestas entradas de norte e noroeste. O conteúdo em humidade das correntes de noroeste fica-se por lá, é mesmo assim, estamos nestes casos em zona de sombra. As altitudes também são maiores em geral. Escapam no entanto as nossas serras do Alto Minho e noroeste de Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 19:40)

Será que um dia voltaremos a ter um nevão como o do saudoso inverno de 1997? 
Tive neve pelo joelho durante dias aqui na aldeia, as estufas tiveram de ser escoradas para não desabar, os estudantes da minha aldeia e outras que estudavam em Chaves lá ficaram sem conseguir voltar para casa, sem padeiros, correios durante dias!
Outros tempos... e que tempos tão felizes... já nessa altura era doido por neve!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> As serras da Galiza e as montanhas das Astúrias são uma grande barreira nestas entradas de norte e noroeste. O conteúdo em humidade das correntes de noroeste fica-se por lá, é mesmo assim, estamos nestes casos em zona de sombra. As altitudes também são maiores em geral. Escapam no entanto as nossas serras do Alto Minho e noroeste de Trás-os-Montes.



É verdade, e as diferenças são brutais em questão de poucos km´s... ví isso no Domingo... Travancas (Chaves) 850m não tinha neve alguma, Riós, Galiza a 805m já na montanha de Ourense uns km´s mais a norte tinha muita neve... Chega a ser gritante... essa montanhas secam completamente as núvens... cá não chega nada com estas entradas...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Fotos recentes de dois cumes com cota 3000m (valor arredondado).

Zugspitze (Alemanha)





KonstantIN Zinevich

Mussala(Bulgaria)





Petia Burova


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2015 às 20:57)

*Agri,Turquia *segue com 4 dias consecutivos  de sincelo.






Fonte: http://www.radikal.com.tr/erzurum_haber/doguda_sibirya_soguklari-1275899


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

Bonitas imagens que nos chegam hoje de Espanha:
http://www.20minutos.es/fotos/actualidad/primer-temporal-del-ano-11120/


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2015 às 17:31)

Tanto o GFS como o ECM estão a modelar uma situação de sonho para o final de Janeiro na Europa! Seria finalmente um nevão em condições! Espero que sim


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 12:38)

*Mus,Turquia*  segue com muitos dias consecutivos de nevoeiro e sincelo. 







Video espectacular de uma cascata congelada em _*Ardahan




*_

_*http://video.haber3.com/pamukkale-degil-ardahan-128227.htm*_


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2015 às 14:31)

Noite fría em Espanha


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2015 às 16:08)

Bem hoje acordei surpreendido por um nevão maravilhoso! Nevou apenas 3 horinhas mas foi quanto bastou para deixar um manto branco com cerca de 8 cm de neve em todo o lado. Finalmente consegui ver na minha vida algo assim. Ja coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Jan 2015 às 13:41)

Sobre a França e a Europa central a pressão está em diminuição; uma frente activa fria depois de ter atravessado a Irlanda e as ilhas britânicas encontrar-se-à com os países da Europa Central e Península Escandinava atingindo com ventos fortes e seguido de uma massa de ar fria de origem polar marítima, dentro da qual o limite de queda de neve diminuirá até cotas baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Parece que a costa Norte/Nordeste espanhola e costa Oeste Francesa vão ser assoladas por vento bem forte lá para o final da semana, inicio de fim-de-semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Pobres habitantes de *Mus*(*Turquia*), já lá vão 16 dias sem um unico de raio de sol, sincelo/neve/nevoeiro não desarmam.
Segundo o ECMWF, a situação é para se manter, vamos ver até quando.


----------



## Paelagius (29 Jan 2015 às 01:48)

Consta-se que em Oymyakon, na Rússia, tenha atingido -67°C.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jan 2015 às 04:52)

Boa noite,

Imagem obtida há momentos no blitzortung.org. Incrível a quantidade de descargas sobre a Toscana.


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

Este evento onde moro também está a ser um flop. Pelo menos no que toca à neve! Caiu a apenas qualquer coisa esta noite mas nada de mais! O frio é que é bastante e ainda vai piorar. Pelo menos este Inverno está a ser bem melhor que o ano passado.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

O sincelo não dá tréguas em território turco,imagens de hoje em *Ardahan*.


























Fonte: http://www.haber7.com/3sayfa/haber/1285169-doguda-sibirya-soguklari-245u-gordu


----------



## RamalhoMR (31 Jan 2015 às 20:36)

Boas

Aqui por Londres a manhã foi de neve que depressa passou para água na totalidade. Tem estado frio e desagradável estes últimos tempos de facto. Está a ser um Inverno frio por aqui, completamente diferente em relação ao Inverno passado.

De salientar também a queda de sleet intenso na passada quinta feira a noite isto em Northwick Park local/zona onde actualmente trabalho.

Abraço.


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2015 às 12:04)

A neve não tel andado longe mas por enquento ainda não apareceu por ca. apenas alguns flocos no meio da chuva


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2015 às 09:40)

Boas 

Nas montanhas a Noroeste/Oeste de Perpignan a cota de neve andou nos 400m no dia de ontem. Chegou mesmo a nevar a 300m com alguma acumulação. Acima dos 700/800m muita acumulação de neve resultado dos vários episódios de neve dos últimos dias. A imagem dos Pirenéus em redor está fantástica! Para amanhã parece que haverá mais neve a cotas bastante baixas talvez chegue até aos 300m. Vamos ver como corre!


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Fev 2015 às 11:59)

Neva estes dias em León, Burgos, Vitoria e Pamplona.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2015 às 15:36)

Neve acima dos 300m esta manhã ao redor de Perpignan. Acima dos 400m chegou a acumular bem pelo que ainda há bastantes vestígios do elemento branco a esta hora. A temperatura está neste momento  1ºc (sensivelmente nos 300m). As condições são de neve mas falta a precipitação...


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2015 às 16:42)

Albânia:



Bulgária:


Eslovénia:


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2015 às 17:34)

113 cm de neve em Luleå, Suécia.


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

Neve em Nantes, por toda a zona da cidade tem estado a nevar, a zona onde apenas cairam uns flocos foi aqui onde moro, na zona Este da cidade


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 21:50)

Voltanto ao seguimento em território turco, em particular à cidade de *Mus*, parece que mantem-se tudo na mesma.
Já lá vão 23 dias consecutivos de nevoeiro/neve/ sincelo, notável, vá lá que as temperaturas não estão demasiado agressivas.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2015 às 09:21)

Depois de 5 anos de espera, ao fim uma grande nevada em Reinosa


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 09:24)

Neva em Bilbao com intensidade..neve praticamente a cota 0 em todo o Norte de Espanha, excepção da Galiza.
http://www.eltiempodeunvistazo.com/vizcaya.htm


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2015 às 09:46)

AJB disse:


> Neva em Bilbao com intensidade..neve praticamente a cota 0 em todo o Norte de Espanha, excepção da Galiza.
> http://www.eltiempodeunvistazo.com/vizcaya.htm



A cota 0 somente neva no pais vasco, no resto (Galiza, Asturias e Cantabria) a cota está muito mais alta.


----------



## kelinha (4 Fev 2015 às 10:10)

Acabei de ver uma foto de uma conhecida minha que vive em Barcelona, rodeada de neve. Neve em Barcelona??


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 10:35)

Ferreiro disse:


> A cota 0 somente neva no pais vasco, no resto (Galiza, Asturias e Cantabria) a cota está muito mais alta.


 Ferreiro, contigo sei que não vale a pena "discutir" queda de neve na PI...
Torrelavega, menos de 100msnm
http://www.eltiempodeunvistazo.com/cantabria2.htm


----------



## rozzo (4 Fev 2015 às 10:53)

kelinha disse:


> Acabei de ver uma foto de uma conhecida minha que vive em Barcelona, rodeada de neve. Neve em Barcelona??



Penso que em Barcelona (cidade), pelo menos no centro e zona mais baixa não chegou a nevar/pegar, andou quase quase.. Mas a cota esteve muito próxima do nível do mar, por isso tudo o que é monte e colina à volta deve estar recheado de neve, até porque a precipitação foi intensa, deve de facto resultar num cenário fantástico quando o tempo limpar!


----------



## rozzo (4 Fev 2015 às 11:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> A cota 0 somente neva no pais vasco, no resto (Galiza, Asturias e Cantabria) a cota está muito mais alta.





Cota altíssima Ferreiro.... 


Santander:













Bilbao:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 11:09)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que em Barcelona (cidade), pelo menos no centro e zona mais baixa não chegou a nevar/pegar, andou quase quase.. Mas a cota esteve muito próxima do nível do mar, por isso tudo o que é monte e colina à volta deve estar recheado de neve, até porque a precipitação foi intensa, deve de facto resultar num cenário fantástico quando o tempo limpar!



O *Montjuic* talvez tenha neve apesar de ter cota maxima 184 m.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2015 às 12:18)

Em Barcelona nao nevou nem sequer nos barrios mais altos (300 metros). E no País Vasco ainda que nevou em Bilbao, é uma cidade que fica varios kilómetros terra adentro, na costa nao conseguiu acumular.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2015 às 13:12)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Barcelona nao nevou nem sequer nos barrios mais altos (300 metros). E no País Vasco ainda que nevou em Bilbao, é uma cidade que fica varios kilómetros terra adentro, na costa nao conseguiu acumular.



Definitivamente os anos passam mas o teu discurso não muda, tens que rebaixar sempre qualquer evento de frio ou neve na Ibéria, felizmente este ano ainda não começaram as comparações ridículas com locais que nada têm a ver com as nossa situação geográfica.


----------



## rozzo (4 Fev 2015 às 13:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Barcelona nao nevou nem sequer nos barrios mais altos (300 metros). E no País Vasco ainda que nevou em Bilbao, é uma cidade que fica varios kilómetros terra adentro, na costa nao conseguiu acumular.



Depreendo portanto que és omnipresente e estiveste por toda a Espanha a verificar as cotas de neve! 

Chega a ser perturbadora a obsessão que tens em negar eventos de neve na Península realmente, não se consegue entender, até o evidente contrarias só porque sim...? 
Enfim, cada um com a sua...


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2015 às 14:10)

Concordo plenamente convosco Rozzo e MSantos, mas não vale a pena entrar em polémicas estereis com ele...a realidade é suficientemente esclarecedora relativamente a este evento notável, sublinho notével, em Espanha!
Para nós...bem, da para sentir o "cheiro" dela tão perto


----------



## kelinha (4 Fev 2015 às 14:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Barcelona nao nevou nem sequer nos barrios mais altos (300 metros). E no País Vasco ainda que nevou em Bilbao, é uma cidade que fica varios kilómetros terra adentro, na costa nao conseguiu acumular.



Lamento contradizer, mas esta foto foi tirada por uma conhecida minha, em Barcelona, hoje de manhã. Parece-me neve. Mas posso estar enganada.

EDIT: Esta foto foi tirada em Sant Joan. E também nevou na zona de Tibidabo e Vallvidrera.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2015 às 14:29)

Eu nao tenho necesidade de mentir. Repito, em Barcelona nao nevou nem sequer nos barrios mais altos (300 metros). Tibidabo é um monasterio no pico de um monte a mais de 500 metros. E bilbao fica kilómetros terra adentro. Se nao o qerem crer nao é o meu problema. Eu nao sao mentiroso. Saúdos.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2015 às 14:32)

Ja que por dizir a verdade sao atacado constantemente e tratado como mentiroso, deijo de participar neste forum. Até nunca, bye bye, arrivederci, hasta la vista. Podem seguirme no foro climaynievepirineos.com (blacksmith)

Hasta nunca


----------



## PauloSR (4 Fev 2015 às 15:44)

Eis a "reportagem" [é só clicar na imagem para reproduzir]


----------



## trepkos (4 Fev 2015 às 20:51)

Estou em caceres, estao cerca de 4 graus... que pena faltar a chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2015 às 21:01)

Mais umas fotos de Bilbao











Em *Artxanda*  um dos vários cumes que rodeiam a cidade, nevou à brava.






Fonte: Indautxu71~
____

Ps: Ferreiro, a cidade de Bilbao pode estar a 9,5/ 10 kms do mar, mas está na mesma a uma cota muito muito baixa..


----------



## trepkos (5 Fev 2015 às 17:08)

A serra de gredos tem uma bela camada.

A mesma vista de trujillo.


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2015 às 17:49)

> *British tourists trapped in snow in northern Spain*
> *5 February 2015* Last updated at 16:53 GMT
> 
> Spanish police say they have rescued at least 220 people, including 100 from Britain, who were stuck in their cars in heavy snow in northern Spain.
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31150243


----------



## Paelagius (5 Fev 2015 às 22:29)

Imagens que enviaram desde Bologna esta tarde:


----------



## trepkos (5 Fev 2015 às 23:13)

Na saída de cáceres para norte (bejar), na autoestrada está um silo daqueles que se costuma ver em locais onde neva para carregar camiões com sal.

Neva na zona?


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2015 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Mais uma imagem que chega de Bologna


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 10:34)

Belo Nevão!


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2015 às 10:44)

Em Génova, apenas nevou para o interior. Dizem que este inverno está a ser ameno quando comparado com anteriores.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2015 às 19:04)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2015 às 19:07)




----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2015 às 03:57)

-18.1ºC em Vega del Codorno, aldeia da provincia de Cuenca, leste de Espanha, situada à beira de um ribeiro a 1350 metros de altitude.

http://meteovegadelcodorno.com


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 16:29)

Nickname disse:


> -18.1ºC em Vega del Codorno, aldeia da provincia de Cuenca, leste de Espanha, situada à beira de um ribeiro a 1350 metros de altitude.
> 
> http://meteovegadelcodorno.com



Inversão incrivel, minima de -19,0ºC


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2015 às 11:35)

Imagens que acabam de enviar-me de Tbilisi, Geórgia


----------



## xtremebierzo (9 Fev 2015 às 20:04)

trepkos disse:


> Na saída de cáceres para norte (bejar), na autoestrada está um silo daqueles que se costuma ver em locais onde neva para carregar camiões com sal.
> 
> Neva na zona?








Esos silos vense cada poucos Kilometros nas estradas, por donde  eu vivo cada pouco vense silos de esos pas limpaneves, por exemplo onde a foto e una base de conservacion invernal con monitorización cada 5KM da temperatura humidade, temperatura de asfalto etc... así saben exactamente cando actuar, en que zona esta xeando etc... 

Non e necesario que neve na zona, simplemente con ser unha zona donde se produzcan xeadas e suficiente... por aquí as estradas no inverno algunhas estan brancas de tanta sal fundentes...


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2015 às 15:39)




----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 20:43)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2015 às 21:33)

*Mus, Turquia* acabou de alcançar 30 dias consecutivos sem um único raio de sol,notável, vamos ver até onde isto vai. 
Segundo o Ogimet, nos ultimos 2 dias  nevou bem, o manto branco segue nos 36 cm.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=17204&ano=2015&mes=2&day=10&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2015 às 23:08)

Ultima madrugada na *Romenia*.
As inversões proporcionaram minimas mais baixas que os cumes romenos, como por exemplo *Varful Omu*.
Caso para dizer frio congelante em todo lado.
*Bucareste* desceu aos -12,0ºC, excelente minima.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2015 às 21:00)

Bela minima a de hoje em *Kars,Turquia*: *-22,9ºC
*
A maquinaria teve bastante trabalho, grande camada de gelo.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2015 às 16:35)




----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2015 às 21:54)




----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2015 às 21:57)




----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2015 às 22:16)

Foi de facto um belo nevão em *Istambul*.








Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/laroussek/16384139169


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2015 às 15:26)




----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2015 às 23:07)

Hoje em *Ancara* o elemento branco caiu  em força.
















*Paladonken*, montanha que circunda *Erzurum* está incrivel






Fonte: Flickr


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2015 às 17:50)




----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2015 às 17:52)




----------



## Paelagius (22 Fev 2015 às 17:59)

Orion disse:


>



Era algo previsível... Mas não deixa de ser engraçado.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2015 às 00:02)

*Kars*, esta manhã.
Minima: *- 19,8ºC*


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2015 às 18:14)

> This winter is likely to have been the sunniest in records dating back nearly 90 years, the Met Office has said.
> 
> The winter has seen fairly average temperatures and rainfall - unlike last winter which was the wettest on record - but 2015 is on track to be the sunniest in records stretching back to 1929.
> 
> ...



Guardian


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2015 às 22:45)

*Inundações provocam mais de mil deslocados em Espanha* 

Inundações no rio Ebro submergiram cerca de 20 mil hectares de terra. Mais de um milhar de pessoas, residentes em Boquineni e Pradilha, foi este sábado realojado, devido às inundações do rio Ebro, que submergiram cerca de 20 mil hectares de terra na província de Aragão (norte de Espanha). "É a maior inundação que recordam as pessoas que vivem na zona e até hoje as águas do Ebro nunca tinham entrado pelo norte da povoação", disse o presidente do município de Boquineni, Miguel Angel Sanjuan. 

Em Boquineni, as autoridades retiraram os 980 residentes e a povoação ficou completamente isolada, depois de a estrada de acesso ter sido cortada para evitar que as águas atingissem o núcleo urbano. Agentes da Guarda Civil foram de casa em casa para avisar a população que tinha de abandonar as casas, informaram fontes do governo de Aragão. 

*Mais de oito metros de altura* 

Em Pradilla, povoação vizinha, o nível da água atingiu mais de oito metros de altura, arrasou as barreiras das hortas e inundou tudo, explicou a vice-presidente da localidade onde residem 650 pessoas. A presidente do governo de Aragão, Luisa Fernanda Rudi, deslocou-se na sexta-feira às zonas inundadas e anunciou que se vai realizar no domingo uma reunião com o secretário de Estado do Ambiente espanhol, Federico Ramos de Armas, e os responsáveis da área de Aragão, La Rioja e Navarra para analisar a situação.

Fonte: CM


----------



## james (4 Mar 2015 às 15:35)

Neste inverno , na Europa , penso que as cheias andaram pela região do Mediterrâneo . E foi pouco frio , contráriamente à América do Norte ( mais uma vez ) .


----------



## camrov8 (4 Mar 2015 às 20:03)

é o manhoso do vortex polar


----------



## hurricane (4 Mar 2015 às 22:28)

Aqui na Bélgica foi bastante mais frio que o ano passado e andou pela média! Mas nada comparado com os EUA. Queria tanto que vortex polar viesse para as nossas bandas!


----------



## Norther (8 Mar 2015 às 13:17)

Itália

https://www.facebook.com/MeteoPorta...1330074223341/884142154942126/?type=1&theater


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 14:53)

A neve voltou em força.

*Sarajevo*







*Sofia*


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2015 às 01:36)

> The Italian weather Website MeteoWeb reports that Capracotta, Italy saw 100.8 inches of snow in just 18 hours on Thursday, March 5 — a total that, if verified, would set a new world record for snowfall in a 24-hour period.
> 
> However, the reports from Capracotta as this time are not official.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-italy-in-18-hours-review-pending/?tid=pm_pop


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 16:16)

Deixo aqui um _link_ para a _Aurora Sky Station_. Situada em Abisko, Suécia, Lapónia, é um dos melhores locais do mundo para se ver a aurora boreal. Ademais, é também útil para se ver o tempo atual:

http://www.auroraskystation.com/en/live/

No sítio supramencionado, abaixo da imagem atual, é possível ver um histórico das imagens tiradas ao longo do dia (infelizmente não é clara a periodicidade).


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 04:31)




----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2015 às 08:07)

Situação atual da depressão que se encontra no mar mediterrâneo , com o núcleo na zona da ilha de Córsega.





Na imagem satélite é bem visível esse núcleo de baixas pressões 





E nesta ainda mais definido 




Bastantes células ao redor produzindo atividade electrica 
Acumulados significativos no sul de França


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 18:47)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 21:06)

Hoje, dia histórico em *São Petersburgo*, foi batida a t.máxima absoluta do presente mês(*14,9ºC*), na cidade russa a  temperatura subiu aos *15,3ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 23:03)

Podem ver os relâmpagos nesta live cam em Benidorm




Link:https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/w...enciana/alicante/benidorm-playa-poniente.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 23:30)

Está brutal , cada clarão 

Link:https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/w...enciana/alicante/benidorm-playa-poniente.html

Ainda agora:


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 15:02)




----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2015 às 08:25)

*Des milliers de visiteurs sur les côtes pour la «marée du siècle»*
Un coefficient de 119 (sur 120) est attendu sur les côtes, ce samedi. Le phénomène, spectaculaire, se produit tous les dix-huit ans.
http://www.liberation.fr/societe/20...sur-les-cotes-pour-la-maree-du-siecle_1225322


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

*Viana do Castelo* a liderar o ranking  europeu de hoje segundo o OGIMET,  algo pouco comum.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2015 às 16:33)




----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mar 2015 às 14:39)

Neste momento em Nápoles:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

Calor na Peninsula Ibérica. 
Castelo Branco e Faro bem classificadas.


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2015 às 19:44)

A ver quando vão ser instaladas umas estações no Vale do Tejo, Douro e Guadiana! lol

Lembro-me que mesmo antes de chegar às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Tejo, já fazia significativamente mais calor que Castelo Branco.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2015 às 00:18)

belem disse:


> A ver quando vão ser instaladas umas estações no Vale do Tejo, Douro e Guadiana! lol
> 
> Lembro-me que mesmo antes de chegar às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Tejo, já fazia significativamente mais calor que Castelo Branco.



A estação de Alvega já dá sinais _tórridos_ disso mesmo.
Se morasse perto já tinha feito algo.
Caso um dia queiram avançar com um projecto acerca dessa temática, eu alinharia, alias em tempos, disse mesmo que sabia quem poderia emprestar bom material para um eventual projecto, refiro-me a dataloggers utilizados pelo investigadores de climatologia da universidade de Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2015 às 00:32)

Málaga teve ontem(dia 29) uma minima tropical, *20,1ºC* impressionante. 
Extremos de ontem: *20,1ºC* / *31,0ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 00:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Málaga teve ontem(dia 29) uma minima tropical, *20,1ºC* impressionante.
> Extremos de ontem: *20,1ºC* / *31,0ºC*



Realmente são impressionantes as mínimas naquela zona, repara as temperaturas a esta hora:


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 17:05)

Impressionantes temperaturas em *Sevilha, Andaluzia*




Vejam estas estações junto ao rio Guadalquivir.
- *Davis Vantage Pro2 Fan ,*cota de 10m.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISEVILLA13#history

- *Davis Vantage Pro2,* cota de 6m.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALSEVIL4

O GFS para as 15h , tinha *33ºC* de previsão


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 22:45)

O vale do Guadalquivir aqueceu e bem.


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2015 às 00:44)

http://www.sol.pt/noticia/128181

http://www.sol.pt/noticia/128183


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2015 às 17:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Alvega já dá sinais _tórridos_ disso mesmo.
> Se morasse perto já tinha feito algo.
> Caso um dia queiram avançar com um projecto acerca dessa temática, eu alinharia, alias em tempos, disse mesmo que sabia quem poderia emprestar bom material para um eventual projecto, refiro-me a dataloggers utilizados pelo investigadores de climatologia da universidade de Lisboa.



Ok,  eu posso ressuscitar alguns tópicos em que eu e um membro holandês aqui do forum, discutimos esse assunto... A ver o que se pode fazer nesse sentido.

Mapas como os do GFS, por exemplo, claramente que não têm em conta, muitas das variações de altitude e de exposição (e com a rede de estações atuais, seria praticamente impossível), que existem na P. Ibérica, sendo um dos exemplos mais flagrantes, os do Vale do Guadiana, Tejo, etc...

Desculpem pelo offtopic e obrigado a todos pelos relatos apresentados.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 22:06)

No ranking do Ogimet a máxima mais alta de hoje pertenceu a Cordoba, olhando para as estações do IPMA, a estação da Barrosinha(Alcacer do Sal), junto ao vale do Sado, teve um registo um pouco mais elevado, amanhã sabemos o valor exacto, mas deve ter rondado os 32,5/33ºC.
Portanto, o vale do Sado, foi hoje uma das regiões mais quentes da Europa.


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2015 às 22:31)




----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2015 às 10:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> No ranking do Ogimet a máxima mais alta de hoje pertenceu a Cordoba, olhando para as estações do IPMA, a estação da Barrosinha(Alcacer do Sal), junto ao vale do Sado, teve um registo um pouco mais elevado, amanhã sabemos o valor exacto, mas deve ter rondado os 32,5/33ºC.
> Portanto, o vale do Sado, foi hoje uma das regiões mais quentes da Europa.


A t. maxima na barrosinha foi aos 32.9 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2015 às 18:45)

Fotos que param esta tarde na pagina do MeteoBadajoz





















Imagem satélite:


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 15:59)

Nuvens lenticulares em Tromso:


----------



## trovoadas (16 Abr 2015 às 16:59)

Parece que está a "explodir" a convecção nos Pirenéus... Muita actividade desde Barcelona até ao centro da França. Estão a nascer células numa linha Sul/Norte. A ver se passa cá qualquer coisa!


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2015 às 17:07)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mun...as-escuras-com-tempestade-apocaliptica#/615/0


----------



## dahon (16 Abr 2015 às 18:38)

WOW, sem ter lido o titulo do vídeo pensei que fosse uma tempestade de areia. Depois é que vi que era na Bielorrússia.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2015 às 22:05)




----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2015 às 00:09)

Bastante calor no leste europeu, nomeadamente na Bulgaria e Romenia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Abr 2015 às 06:54)

Em Cáceres, foto tirada durante a 1ªquinzena abril




Fonte: MeteoBadajoz


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 17:25)




----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 20:31)




----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2015 às 01:44)

Os dias a aumentar no norte da Europa. O dia já dura +- 17 horas e meia:






http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/norway/tromso

A partir do dia 19 de Maio o sol deixa de se pôr. Por outras palavras, é a altura do 'sol da meia noite':

http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/norway/tromso?month=5&year=2015


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2015 às 05:57)

cstools.net disse:


> Passei por de baixo dessa nuvem e nunca vi tanta pinga grossa e tão intensa.
> Ao cair no vidro parecia calhaus.
> 
> Deixo aqui o registo em vídeo, mas quando comecei a gravar já estava num ponto com menos intensidade.
> http://s29.photobucket.com/user/humorista/media/SOS00001.mp4.html?o=0



Boas imagens! A chuva parece sempre mais violenta no pára-brisas de um automóvel em movimento, especialmente se fôr a grande velocidade. A velocidade de queda dos pingos e a do automóvel somam-se aumentando muito a força do impacto.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2015 às 21:37)

Boas!

Escrevo-vos a partir de Manchester (Inglaterra), durante o dia tivemos o céu encoberto por nuvens altas e cerca de 11ºC de máxima. Por agora aqui estão cerca de 7ºC.

Aqui pelo Reino Unido nesta altura do ano anoitece mais tarde do que em Portugal, mesmo agora ainda não está totalmente de noite.

Amanha é dia de ir a Gales!


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2015 às 19:33)

Boa tarde, aqui por Manchester temos céu nublado com abertas. Ontem tivemos um dia com tempo tipicamente britanico, com chuvisco desde manhã até à noite quase sem parar, ao inicio da noite o chuvisco passou a chuva mais consisteste que durou toda a noite e durante quase toda a manhã, altura em que o tempo abriu e o sol apareceu.

Amanhã estou de volta a Portugal.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 20:14)

Muito calor na vizinha Espanha.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2015 às 22:20)

Em *Itália*, fala-se em temperaturas record na ilha de *Sardenha*, registadas hoje.
A vaga de calor na *Argélia* /vento sul deram o seu  importante contributo. 

Registos na *Sardenha*.

Oristano: *38,8ºC*
Bauladu: *38,4ºC*
Carbonia: *38,0ºC*
Santadi: *37,7ºC*
Flumentepid: *37,2ºC*

Fonte: http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...rdegna-punte-eccezionali-prossime-ai-40-gradi


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

Incrível o calor que está assolar a Sardenha

T.maximas > *40ºC*

San Priamo: *40,6ºC* 
San Vito: *40,5ºC*


Fonte: http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/38106-1-superati-i-40-gradi-in-sardegna-ondata-di-caldo-storica


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Mai 2015 às 05:29)

Tornados causaram estragos ontem em cidades da Alemanha.
Severe Weather Europe


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 07:18)

"Zoran" foi atingir a Alemanha com pelo menos um tornado. Observando a destruição causada não pode ser menos que um F2.


http://www.weather.com/news/news/northern-germany-tornadoes-wind-damage

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32601555

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/06/tornado-hits-germany-leaving-extensive-damage

Penso que terá sido o mesmo sistema de frentes que passou aqui no território continental:






















A frente que passou em Lisboa às 12 horas do dia 4, 24 horas depois chegou a Rostock perto da fronteira do nordeste da Alemanha com a Polónia, propagando-se a uma distância aproximada de 2400 Km, uma média de 100 Km por hora!


Observando os dois vídeos, com a sobreposição das descargas elétricas, o rasto da linha de trovoadas que atingiu a região centro de Portugal continental (imprevista pelos modelos e previsões oficiais) segue numa trajectória com mais ou menos actividade até atingir precisamente a região nordeste da Alemanha. Houve portanto um fluxo comum na geração dos dois eventos. A hipótese de uma corrente de jacto relativamente anómala na sua posição em altitude e intensidade, e que não apareceu bem modelada, já me tinha ocorrido e avancei essa suspeição.


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2015 às 15:28)

O Estofex na análise que tinha feito para este evento falou numa sinóptica a que chamam pluma espanhola. 
Mas não foi daquelas mais espectaculares que por vezes chegam a gerar células ao longo de milhares de quilómetros na Europa.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mai 2015 às 15:42)

Europa em "explosão" contínua na Bélgica, Áustria, Alemanha, Polónia e Ucrânia:


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 16:23)




----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

Dois registos da trovoada de hoje em Italia.

Guarene






Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/130929255@N07/16772200004/


*Torino






*
Fonte:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/28929571@N06/17208278029/*


----------



## Paelagius (7 Mai 2015 às 04:27)

Afa (valores de temperatura e humidade excessivos) na Sardegna.


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2015 às 17:47)




----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 10:57)

Vai ser interessante acompanhar as máximas dos próximos dias na zona da Andaluzia, os recordes absolutos do presente mês podem ser batidos.


----------



## rozzo (11 Mai 2015 às 11:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai ser interessante acompanhar as máximas dos próximos dias na zona da Andaluzia, os recordes absolutos do presente mês podem ser batidos.



E também ali na zona de Murcia e "arredores" penso eu, na 5ª-feira.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 11:29)

Cidades como Sevilha, Cordoba e Granada vão passar mal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 13:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cidades como Sevilha, Cordoba e Granada vão passar mal.


Repara naqueles *47ºC * na zona de Alcácer-Quibir, Marrocos 
*



*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 13:59)

Sim valor brutal, ainda assim acho mais espectacular o valor para Sevilha, 42ºC
A ser verdade batia o record da t.maxima absoluta em 3ºC.


----------



## Bracaro (11 Mai 2015 às 14:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Repara naqueles *47ºC * na zona de Alcácer-Quibir, Marrocos
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eu fico mais descansado por ver que Braga está ali entre os 20º e os 23º que já é calor que chegue para o mês de Maio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 14:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim valor brutal, ainda assim acho mais espectacular o valor para Sevilha, 42ºC
> A ser verdade batia o record da t.maxima absoluta em 3ºC.


*42ºC* ou mesmo *43ºC* 

 No meteociel as temperaturas são às 17H e a do ( GFS-Meteopt) são às 15h









Bracaro disse:


> Eu fico mais descansado por ver que Braga está ali entre os 20º e os 23º que já é calor que chegue para o mês de Maio.


Sim , e a zona litoral (mesmo junto da costa ) não deve chegar aos *20ºC

*


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 15:11)

http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85855&eocn=home&eoci=iotd_image


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 21:56)

Hoje,na vizinha Espanha, o registo de  temperatura máxima mais elevado foi em Cordoba, *36,9ºC*, por cá tivemos máximas em torno dos *35ºC*, no vale do Tejo e vale do Douro.
Os 40,1ºC de t.maxima absoluta em Cordoba devem ser batidos o mesmo se aplica aos 39,1ºC em Sevilha.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 22:40)

Temperaturas máximas no *Ogimet* 







No *meteoclimatic*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 23:54)

2 saídas depois, o GFS continua a insistir nos 43ºC de t.maxima para dia 13 na zona de Sevilha/Cordoba, valores loucos no vale do Guadalquivir.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2015 às 23:01)

Aqui ao lado:





Por cá, tivemos máximas a rondar os *37ºC*, em locais como Mora, Elvas,Amareleja e Alvalade do Sado.
Amanhã será o dia mais interessante da semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 14:52)

Em Espanha já se batem recordes, nomeadamente o registo absoluto de Granada ( 38,4ºC)
As outras estações estão quase quase a bater os valores absolutos, vamos ver como acaba o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 15:47)

Às 16:20 Cordoba seguia nos *40,9ºC* , mais um recorde batido.


----------



## rozzo (13 Mai 2015 às 16:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Às 16:20 Cordoba seguia nos *40,9ºC* , mais um recorde batido.



Penso que já ontem terão sido batidos alguns recordes no Norte, numa vista rápida pareceu-me que o de Vitória tinha sido batido, e provavelmente mais alguns, mas não confirmei exaustivamente, posso estar errado.

E amanhã será dia de recordes no Levante. Portanto em 3 dias grande parte do território de Espanha terá novos recordes do mês de Maio, evento assinalável!


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2015 às 16:17)

Caloraça em Sevilha, já se ultrapassam os 40 ºc  






http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Sevilha,+Espanha


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 16:25)

E quase a tocar nos *42ºC* em *Utrera*
http://www.meteoclimatic.net/perfil/ESAND4100000041710B

Máxima de *41,9ºC* até ao momento






EDIT: *42,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 16:56)

Ultima actualização:


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2015 às 19:05)

Europa central: cerca de 40 000 DEA nas últimas duas horas...






*Blitzortung.org*


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 19:33)

Valor brutal em* Utrera - Sevilha*
Máxima de *42,7ºC*










http://earth.nullschool.net/#2015/0...el/overlay=temp/orthographic=-6.40,38.15,3000


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 22:34)

Como previsto, foram batidos  recordes na região da Andaluzia, dia histórico.






Na rede da AEMET, a temperatura máxima mais elevada de hoje ocorreu em  Castuera(Badajoz), *41,6ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 23:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como previsto, foram batidos recordes na região da Andaluzia, dia histórico.



E não foi só por algumas décimas! Não faço ideia se as poeiras em simultâneo terão ajudado ou se elas entram sequer nos modelos (penso que sim). Em todo o caso a ajuda terá que ter sido pela positiva ou então as temperaturas seriam ainda mais explosivas se não houvesse poeiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 13:09)

Às 13:20, Xátiva(Valência) seguia nos *40,8ºC*  

Já foi batida a máxima absoluta de Alicante(Aeroporto) *32,8ºC*, a temperatura já atingiu os *33,9ºC*, promete subir mais.


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2015 às 15:25)

Bom, isto é que é bater um recorde com estrondo:

















Temperaturas às 14 utc:


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 15:32)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, isto é que é bater um recorde com estrondo:




Corroborando:





Algo se passa com a bolha de calor sahariano...


----------



## Skizzo (14 Mai 2015 às 15:45)

Xàtiva já arrasou com Córdoba e tem o maior record de Maio na Europa


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2015 às 15:58)

Em algumas dessas estações litorais, os valores de hoje além de passarem por bastantes graus os recordes de Maio, passam também os de outros meses já de Verão, e são em alguns casos bastante próximos dos máximos absolutos anuais, o que tendo em conta estarmos a meio de Maio é bastante impressionante!

O pessoal a queixar-se de evento de calor anormal em Portugal nos dias precedentes, mas por cá apesar da possibilidade de alguns recordes, foi extremamente "calmo" o episódio até, por comparação com isto. E recorde-se que estas regiões do Levante já desde o início do mês têm tido muitos dias na ordem dos 35º ou mais.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 16:02)

Skizzo disse:


> Xàtiva já arrasou com Córdoba e tem o maior record de Maio na Europa



O que lhes vale é que a humidade relativa cai para os 10% ou menos (4% até).


----------



## Skizzo (14 Mai 2015 às 16:04)

Carcaixent surge do nada em 1º. Valencia nos 42!


----------



## Skizzo (14 Mai 2015 às 16:30)

Porém Carcaixent não é uma WMO portanto não vai ser record europeu oficial. Mas o de Xátiva sim.


----------



## invent (14 Mai 2015 às 22:06)

Brutais as temperaturas ainda a esta hora em Valência e Múrcia.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

Máxima estrondosa na estação de Valência(Aeroporto): *42,5ºC*
Bater a máxima absoluta ate então, em varios graus é obra! ( *36,2ºC*)
Dia histórico na vizinha Espanha, mais um!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 22:16)

invent disse:


> Brutais as temperaturas ainda a esta hora em Valência e Múrcia.



Vai ser uma noite muito complicada por lá


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mai 2015 às 22:23)

Porto, 13,3ºC.  Uns com frio (ou não) e outros a assar! 35ºC às 11 e quase meia da noite (em Espanha) só pode ser coisa do demo!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 22:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Porto, 13,3ºC.  Uns com frio (ou não) e outros a assar! 35ºC às 11 e quase meia da noite (em Espanha) só pode ser coisa do demo!



Ou seja, basicamente isto, incrível variação espacial da temperatura.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 22:40)

Valores incríveis em *Valencia* esta tarde





Fica aqui o registo


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mai 2015 às 22:43)

Que pesadelo que deve ter sido...


----------



## james (14 Mai 2015 às 22:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Porto, 13,3ºC.  Uns com frio (ou não) e outros a assar! 35ºC às 11 e quase meia da noite (em Espanha) só pode ser coisa do demo!




Por aqui esta - se bem melhor !


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2015 às 23:05)

Mais dia menos dia, Faro vai voltar a ter algo idêntico a 2004. Cada vez mais, os extremos são batidos quer em Portugal como na Espanha e de forma estrondosa,  nunca vi tantos recordes absolutos de temperatura caírem com estrondo.


----------



## james (14 Mai 2015 às 23:13)

algarvio1980 disse:
			
		

> Mais dia menos dia, Faro vai voltar a ter algo idêntico a 2004. Cada vez mais, os extremos são batidos quer em Portugal como na Espanha e de forma estrondosa,  nunca vi tantos recordes absolutos de temperatura caírem com estrondo.




E cada vez mais cedo , já la vai o tempo em que precisávamos de esperar pelo verão para ver recordes de temperatura .


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2015 às 01:01)

Difícil dormir assim (2h locais)


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2015 às 10:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Difícil dormir assim (2h locais)



Contudo, as minimas nem foram tropicais, menos mal, mas claro as casas devem ter aquecido de uma maneira incrivel.

PS: Refiro-me por exemplo a estação de Valencia(Aeroporto) e Xátiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2015 às 10:33)

Ontem, dia historico.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2015 às 10:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Contudo, as minimas nem foram tropicais, menos mal, mas claro as casas devem ter aquecido de uma maneira incrivel.
> 
> PS: Refiro-me por exemplo a estação de Valencia(Aeroporto) e Xátiva.



Sim , pelo que estou a ver as mínimas na zona de Valência nem foram altas..

Mas mais para Sul , região de Murcia se não fosse o vento rodar de NO para E/NE muitas estações tinham registado mínimas tropicais elevadas

Deixo aqui os gráficos de 2 estações 
> Nesta zona,a brisa fresca não apareceu 





> Nesta por volta das 3h , houve uma queda acentuada na temperatura devido a rotação do vento , e a minima desceu dos 20ºC ( embora pouco )


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2015 às 15:58)

Alguém tem dados das médias das temperaturas máximas (meses mais quentes do ano) para algumas dessas localidades?


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2015 às 21:19)

Boas!

A partir de ontem e durante os próximos 3 meses vou reportar da Meseta Ibérica, mais propriamente da cidade de Palencia onde vou estagiar. Por aqui hoje tivemos um agradável dia de Sol, não muito quente, a máxima terá andado pelos 20ºC.

Vista da janela do meu quarto no 7º andar


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2015 às 03:24)

Faltam 3 dias para que hajam 24 horas de luz em Tromso:

http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/norway/tromso

Por lá, o dia não está mau:






http://weather.cs.uit.no/cam/


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2015 às 17:29)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Palencia dia de Sol e céu limpo, neste momento faz-se sentir algum vento fraco máxima a rondar os 21ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 10:19)

Ontem a estação de *Valdonas,Tomar* teve o registo mais elevado das 2 redes de estações da P.Ibérica.

T.máxima mais elevada em Portugal: *36,7ºC* ( *Valdonas,Tomar*)
T.máxima mais elevada em Espanha: *35,5ºC* (*El Granado, Huelva*)


Top 20 Europa


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2015 às 21:48)

Faltam sensivelmente 2 horas para o último pôr do Sol 'oficial' em Tromso:






Só voltarão na segunda metade de Julho.

Algumas imagens da vizinha Islândia:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

Orion disse:


> [...]
> Algumas imagens da vizinha Islândia:




A Islândia é, de facto, um país magnífico! Um dia vou visitar... tenho a certeza!


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

Boa noite!

Dia mais quente do que os anteriores aqui em Palencia, embora de manhã sentia-se algum fresco, a máxima terá andado pelos 27ºC. Para amanha a AEMET prevê um dia bem mais fresco, e até possibilidade de neve para as terras altas acima dos 1300/1600m aqui para Castilla y León.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 03:26)

Orion disse:


> Algumas imagens da vizinha Islândia:



 incrível, fabulosa beleza, e é este Planeta, aqui, agora! A Humanidade ainda há-de visitar muitos outros planetas e voltará sempre à Terra (se ainda existir minimamente como ainda é) dizendo que não há outro com esta riqueza, esta beleza, o paraíso, se é algo que existe, é aqui, _era aqui_!


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2015 às 18:27)

Ontem parece que se formaram 2 supercélulas por Espanha. A saraiva provocou imensos prejuízos agrícolas.





















A trajectória anómala para a direita do fluxo de duas das células.






(c) Images AEMET SINOBAS/ AEMET Murcia






(c) Juanjo Pérez





(c) MeteOrihuela


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 18:56)

Vince disse:


>



Porra, impressionante.


----------



## trepkos (23 Mai 2015 às 18:25)

Aqui por Sevilha a temperatura passou à vontade os 35 graus no centro da cidade.

Muito quente mesmo nas ruelas junto ao alcazar. 

Estava agora a ver na TV que amanhã dão maxima de 28 e trovoadas. 

Espero que sim... já que não as há em Portugal.


----------



## trepkos (23 Mai 2015 às 19:59)

Está assim o céu.


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2015 às 22:53)

E a monumental diferença relativamente aos radares:











E ainda:


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 19:44)

Células massivas na Ucrânia:


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2015 às 20:30)

Boas!

Dia de Sol e algum calor aqui por Palencia, calor esse que foi amenizado pelo vento fraco com rajadas constates que se fez notar principalmente durante a tarde.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Oeste da Ucrânia às 18:49 UTC:


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 00:48)

O tempo severo persiste na Ucrânia/Bielorússia e vai continuar:


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 14:22)

E na Itália:


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2015 às 15:47)

Buenas tardes! 

Aqui pela Meseta Central dia de céu limpo com algum calor embora se note algum vento à semelhança do dia de ontem.


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 17:57)

Animação com algum decréscimo de qualidade.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2015 às 22:35)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia igual aos anteriores, mas um pouco mais quente e com menos vento.

Ao contrário do que se passa em muitas regiões de Portugal aqui pela Meseta não está assim tanto calor, apesar de ter havido algum calor nestes últimos dias as máximas nem chegam aos 30ºC aqui em Palencia.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2015 às 16:36)

Boa tarde!

Dia mais quente hoje, provavelmente o dia mais quente desde que estou aqui em Palencia, a máxima terá andando pelos 27/28ºC.

Partilho convosco duas fotos de um bonito campo de papoilas, as fotos são de ontem e foram tiradas perto de Ampudia, uma localidade aqui perto de Palencia.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 16:48)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Dia mais quente hoje, provavelmente o dia mais quente desde que estou aqui em Palencia, a máxima terá andando pelos 27/28ºC.
> 
> Partilho convosco duas fotos de um bonito campo de papoilas, as fotos são de ontem e foram tiradas perto de Ampudia, uma localidade aqui perto de Palencia.


Tirando as éolicas, belas fotos!


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2015 às 16:52)

Thomar disse:


> Tirando as éolicas, belas fotos!



No sitio em que tirei a foto não dava para fugir às eólicas, aliás aqui nesta zona os espanhóis abusam muito das eólicas, existem aqui à volta da cidade largas dezenas delas, marcam muito a paisagem, mas não acho que sejam assim tão nefastas, eólicas são um mal necessário.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 16:59)

MSantos disse:


> No sitio em que tirei a foto não dava para fugir às eólicas, aliás aqui nesta zona os espanhóis abusam muito das eólicas, existem aqui à volta da cidade largas dezenas delas, marcam muito a paisagem mas não acho que sejam assim tão nefastas. As eólicas são um mal necessário.


Sim, concordo. Eu só queria dizer que esses campos de papoilas ficavam mais bonitos sem as torres.
O sítio em Portugal onde eu vi mais papoilas, fica junto ao rio guadiana na fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha a Sul de Elvas,
na pequena localidade de Juromenha.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 02:02)

MSantos disse:


> Partilho convosco duas fotos de um bonito campo de papoilas, as fotos são de ontem e foram tiradas perto de Ampudia, uma localidade aqui perto de Palencia.



 muito boas as fotos! Composições bem feitas, pois se as eólicas estavam lá . Antes eólicas que centrais a queima de combustíveis fósseis, quando ficarem obsoletas podem sempre ser desmontadas e recicladas.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2015 às 02:19)




----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2015 às 14:25)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia de algum calor aqui em Palencia, com algum vento fraco.

Olhando para Sudeste é possível ver quase no limite do horizonte os topos de grande bigornas que se estão a formar a mais de 100km daqui:


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 16:05)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Mais um dia de algum calor aqui em Palencia, com algum vento fraco.
> 
> Olhando para Sudeste é possível ver quase no limite do horizonte os topos de grande bigornas que se estão a formar a mais de 100km daqui:



Boa foto!
Bastante atividade eléctrica a SSE / SE daí


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2015 às 16:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa foto!
> Bastante atividade eléctrica a SSE / SE daí



Sim, há bastante atividade elétrica, mas infelizmente toda muito longe, daqui só se consegue ver mesmo o topo das células.

Agora ainda estão maiores e com topos mais altos e um pouco mais perto também:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 00:23)

MSantos disse:


> Olhando para Sudeste é possível ver quase no limite do horizonte os topos de grande bigornas que se estão a formar a mais de 100km daqui:





MSantos disse:


> Agora ainda estão maiores e com topos mais altos e um pouco mais perto também:



 Espectaculares estas células em Espanha! Boas fotos! A distância já é muito grande, mais de 150 Km, mas a visibilidade daí é excelente.

É visível à noite a trovoada?


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2015 às 00:43)

StormRic disse:


> Espectaculares estas células em Espanha! Boas fotos! A distância já é muito grande, mais de 150 Km, mas a visibilidade daí é excelente.
> 
> É visível à noite a trovoada?



Sim a viabilidade era muito boa, quando cheguei a casa e olhei para a janela e vi as células, fui ao sat24 e nem queria acreditar que estavam a cerca de 150km daqui (ou talvez mais),  tal era a nitidez com que se viam, pena não ter uma boa maquina, mas foi o que se conseguiu arranjar. 

Não consegui ver a trovoada, com o cair da noite as células mais fortes, cujos topos eram visíveis daqui começaram a enfraquecer, agora as trovoadas activas estão todas a muito a Sul de Madrid a quase 400km em linha recta a partir daqui.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2015 às 16:13)

Este tópico é quase um monologo! 

Mais um dia de Sol com algum calor aqui em Palencia, hoje ao contrario dos outros dias vão, aparecendo uns pequenos _cumulus_ dispersos pelo céu, hoje não são visíveis células no horizonte Nordeste/Este/Sudeste, não consigo ter uma boa panorâmica para os restantes quadrantes.


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Mai 2015 às 16:28)

MSantos disse:


> Este tópico é quase um monologo!
> 
> Mais um dia de Sol com algum calor aqui em Palencia, hoje ao contrario dos outros dias vão aparecendo uns pequenos _cumulus_ dispersos pelo céu, hoje não são visíveis células no horizonte Nordeste/Este/Sudeste, não consigo ter uma boa panorâmica para os restantes quadrantes.


Pode ser que daqui a uns mesitos isso mude


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2015 às 19:32)

Boas!

Dia de bastante calor aqui em Palencia, durante a tarde vários _cumulus_ foram crescendo. Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, principalmente a Sul, mas estas nuvens é tudo "palha", nada de mais interessante vai sair daqui. De notar o vento, que é nulo  agora, o que faz com que as 24 torres eólicas que avisto da minha casa estejam todas paradas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2015 às 22:51)

Top 10 europeu de hoje






Agora só falta saber as t.máximas de algumas estações da rede IPMA.
_As estações de* Elvas e Oriola*_ poderão ter batido  (a de Elvas bateu mesmo)certamente o valor de Cordoba(Aeroporto), portanto, mais uma vez, nosso país tem a máxima mais alta da Europa,amanhã sabemos o valor exacto.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2015 às 11:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Top 10 europeu de hoje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Máximas torridas em Elvas e Alvega(vale do Tejo) 38,2ºC e 38,1ºC respectivamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

Esta tarde a NE de Lugo, será uma Supercélula ?


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 17:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta tarde a NE de Lugo, será uma Supercélula ?



Há outra semelhante a norte da fronteira de Chaves:


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

Boa tarde! 

Dia bastante abafado aqui por Palencia, com um aspecto bem trovoadesco embora para já não haja sinal de trovoada. Por agora o céu está muito nublado e já cairam uns pingos grossos dispersos, parece que a maioria da precipitação não chega ao solo (virga).


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2015 às 21:30)

Boa noite!

Alguns clarões visíveis aqui de Palencia no quadrante Nordeste, continua abafado parece que estou nos trópicos.

Durante a tarde ainda caíram uns pingos mas o grosso passou ao lado.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jun 2015 às 12:50)

Mini-Desenvolvimento convectivo ontem à tarde sobre o maciço do "Canigou" nos Pirenéus Orientais (Perpignan) ...






E aqui mais perto


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2015 às 18:59)

Buenas tardes!

Aqui em Palencia tivemos mais um dia de calor, mas não tão quente como ontem devido à existência de maior nebulosidade. Por agora céu com algumas nuvens mas nada de especial, a animação está toda muito longe daqui.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2015 às 23:36)

Buenas!!


Vai chovendo com alguma trovoada distante por aqui, a chegada da chuva trouxe uma agradável descida das temperaturas, de notar também o vento que está moderado com rajadas mais fortes (aqui no 7ºandar).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jun 2015 às 01:56)

No centro da Europa parece ter havido festa...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

Mais alguma convecção ontem à tarde sobre os Pirenéus..."Estoirou" ao fim da tarde mas rapidamente "morreu"











Aqui já em fase de dissipação e vista do topo do Monte, mais ou menos 1 hora depois das primeiras fotos


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jun 2015 às 18:41)

Pela Suiça:


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2015 às 23:18)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi dia de fazer turismo na cidade de Valladolid, por lá a meio da tarde, formou-se uma potente célula quase à vertical da cidade que deu origem a um forte aguaceiro e alguns trovões bem sonoros. Por agora e já em Palencia, noite calma e mais fresca que as anteriores.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 23:35)

jotackosta disse:


> Pela Suiça:



A imagem estava um pouco pequena demais para se ler a legenda. Tomei a liberdade de a aumentar e tentar melhorar o contraste das letras:





Foi captada hoje às 17:36 utc. Belas nuvens, as trovoadas nos Alpes são espectaculares, assisti em 1988 e 1992 na Vanoise e ficaram-me para sempre na memória.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

Boas!

Mais um dia de calor por aqui, mas hoje menos convectivo que ontem, apesar disso ainda deu para fazer este registo ao final da tarde:


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 02:53)

E o resto do arco-íris, muito ténue ao centro:


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 03:04)

Tempo muito severo na Alemanha:


----------



## Illusion4u (8 Jun 2015 às 09:51)

De Zurique (em 4K)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2015 às 14:13)

*Espectacular tormenta eléctrica en Vigo *


Atlántico Diario


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2015 às 14:44)

Hoje a convecção começou cedo e às 11h o cenário era este nas imediações de Perpignan...





Boa trovoada com alguns relâmpagos visíveis mas ainda a alguma distância sobre as montanhas. De resto é um dos dias mais quentes por aqui com a temperatura nos 32ºc e bastante abafado. Esta célula entretanto deslocou-se sobre a montanha no sentido oeste/leste e perdeu intensidade mas a tarde promete mais alguma instabilidade.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2015 às 16:44)

De momento estou na praia! A células não querem nada com esta zona... Deixo as imagens de satélite de há momentos... (a vermelho a minha localização)





Vou me entretendo a ver alguns raios e as cortinas de chuva a oeste/sudoeste daqui. Está muito abafado!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jun 2015 às 17:27)

Manifestação de instabilidade na Europa







Imagem recebida, há momentos, enviada por uma amiga minha de Nápoles (Itália):


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Chuvada fortíssima e a temperatura deu um tombo dos 27ºc para os 16ºc ...alguns relâmpagos com estrondos bem fortes!


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui temos mais um dia de calor, com alguns _cumulus_ no céu, mas nada de mais, a convecção forte não chegou aqui (ainda)


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2015 às 19:01)

E parece que há direito a 2º round...céu escuro e avança outra célula vinda de nordeste. A 1ª célula deixou bastante chuva por aqui, entre os 10 e os 15mm, e gerou trovões bem fortes! Tenho algumas fotos que publicarei em breve...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2015 às 19:40)

Vista para Norte (interior França)...









Vista para Leste sobre Perpignan...






Vista para Sudoeste "Col de Perthus", célula a ganhar força rapidamente...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jun 2015 às 20:07)

As duas últimas estão espetaculares!


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2015 às 11:29)

Hoje, mais uma vez, começa cedo e no mesmo local... célula sobre o "Canigou"
Hoje está mais fresco, cerca de 24ºc, ontem a esta hora estavam 30ºc. O Potencial hoje está ao longo dos Pirenéus e na região da Catalunha. Aqui poderá chegar algo também...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2015 às 12:17)

Um vídeo que fiz ontem da célula que passou por aqui. Só quase no fim consigo apanhar um raio...


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Boa tarde! 

Dia com um ar bem trovoadesco aqui por Palencia, vão se ouvindo fortes trovões de uma célula que se encontra a Este da cidade, mas que deve passar sem largar um pingo por aqui.

Mas olhando para o satélite, o final de tarde / início de noite promete animação, veremos se tenho sorte!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Dia com um ar bem trovoaddesco aqui por Palencia, vão se ouvindo fortes trovões de uma célula que se encontra a Este da cidade, mas que deve passar sem largar um pingo por aqui.
> 
> Mas olhando para o satélite, o final de tarde / início de noite promete animação, veremos se tenho sorte!



Uma forte trovoada abateu-se sobre Palencia, chuva, vento forte. relâmpagos frequentes e ruidosos trovões.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2015 às 18:26)

MSantos disse:


> Uma forte trovoada abateu-se sobre Palencia, chuva, vento forte. relâmpagos frequentes e ruidosos trovões.



Final de tarde animado por aqui!





Antes da chuva chegar o céu já prometia:


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2015 às 22:08)

Boas!

A trovoada já lá vai há umas horas, mas a chuva ficou por cá, temos tido um início de noite bem chuvoso por aqui.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 22:34)




----------



## trovoadas (10 Jun 2015 às 15:51)

Hoje mais um dia de instabilidade ! Boa célula que se formou por volta das 2 da tarde e que passou aqui de raspão. Parece que acertou em cheio sobre Perpignan. Hoje não consegui fazer fotos nem videos... 
Vai chovendo fraco e o tempo está muito fechado e escuro. Vai trovejando ao longe. A ver se ainda passa mais qualquer coisa hoje!


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2015 às 19:40)

Boas! 

Quem diria que podia chover tanto nesta Meseta! Estamos à um pouco mais de 24h seguidas de chuva, com muitos poucas e breves interrupções, a espaços a acompanhada de trovoada sendo que no final da manhã, a trovoada foi bem forte. Durante o resto do dia por vezes, ouviram-se alguns trovões dispersos. As células que se desenvolviam-se a Oeste, algumas sobre Trás-os-Montes, acabavam todas por chegar aqui mais ou menos dissipadas, aliadas a outras células que cresciam mesmo aqui na Meseta, resultaram num dia de céu encoberto de chuva de intensidade muito variável, mas quase sempre constante.

Uma estação do WU que não sei se será fiável, mas aparenta ser, registou ontem 20.3mm e hoje mais 31.5mm aqui em Palencia.

(Continua a chover)


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2015 às 17:36)




----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Ao que parece o instituto de meterologia polaco tem o compósito de, penso eu, quase todos os radares na Europa:






Animação aqui:

http://www.pogodynka.pl/radareuro


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

A Aemet também tem, de vez em quando, da península ibérica no Twitter do Sinobas. Mas ainda falta o IPMA publicar o de Arouca.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2015 às 10:57)

Boas!

Mais um dia fresco por aqui com o Sol a brilhar entre algumas nuvens, hoje ainda não tivemos precipitação aqui em Palencia.

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IPALENCI6#history/s20150609/e20150609/mdaily


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2015 às 19:51)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por Palencia temos tido um dia fresco com vento fraco e céu com algumas nuvens. Ao que tudo indica amanha a precipitação estará de volta, tal como a trovoada.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jun 2015 às 20:04)

Boas!  Tempo muito fechado por perpignan mas sem chuva durante todo o dia.  É incrível a humidade que tem estado por aqui desde à 3 dias e com poucos períodos de sol.  Para um algarvio é algo que só me recordo de Novembro a Abril e está para durar pelo menos até terça!  Hoje foi dos dias mais frescos desde  o meio de Maio ainda assim a temperatura tem andado nos 20 °c


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Muita poeira a ser transportada para o sul da Europa:


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 02:53)

Forte tempestade no sul de França:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 13:43)

Grande catástrofe em  *Tbilisi,Georgia.*


Na capital andam animais do zoo local á solta.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 16:02)

Partes do sul da Alemanha estão em aviso vermelho devido a tempo muito severo. No meteoalarm só faz referência a trovoada:






Mas no site alemão o aviso é diferente:






Há zonas em que é esperada uma precipitação superior a 40l/m2 por hora, granizo >2 cm e vento de 85 km/h:






O mau tempo é muito localizado:


----------



## Paelagius (14 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande catástrofe em  *Tbilisi,Georgia.*


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2015 às 19:13)

Boa tarde!

Esperava um dia mais animado aqui em Palencia, mas de facto não foi nada de especial, só passou por aqui uma célula a meio da tarde de raspão, deixou alguma chuva (pouca) e foram audíveis 7 ou 8 trovões.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 19:20)

Muita instabilidade nos Balcãs:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 21:06)

Tarde bem animada em Krenov,Republica Checa 
















https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU?fref=ts


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jun 2015 às 22:35)

a noticia do dia é mesmo a desgraça que se abateu sobre a Georgia e as imagens das pessoas e dos animais do zoo


----------



## james (14 Jun 2015 às 23:19)

Acho que já ha mortos .


----------



## irpsit (15 Jun 2015 às 01:36)

Parece ter sido um evento muito significativo em Tbilisi que ainda não temos muita informação. Tenho procurado info mas não encontro. No Sat24 ainda se vê boas células por lá...


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2015 às 16:27)

Resultado de uma curva de 3 sistemas de baixas pressões ( Espanha , Itália e Ucrânia )





previsão por parte do GFS


----------



## Paelagius (17 Jun 2015 às 01:50)

irpsit disse:


> Parece ter sido um evento muito significativo em Tbilisi que ainda não temos muita informação. Tenho procurado info mas não encontro. No Sat24 ainda se vê boas células por lá...



Há uns dias atrás (Mon 18.24), intrigado pela falta de informação, sem rigor, começava a traçar umas linhas de água sobre um mapa topográfico com uma escala menor (com maior detalhe) tornando mais fácil de visualizar as curvas de nível para explicar a alguém minha conhecida que vive em Tbilisi por onde a água escorre e que as inundações poderiam ter pouco a ver com a chuva na cidade àquela hora e ter tido origem noutro lugar. Como não conheço o lugar, limitei-me à area envolvente do Zoo que passava nas notícias. As montanhas são mais altas (1400m), as linhas de água prolongam-se, mas como era um rascunho, feito em segundos, só para dar uma ideia, não dei importância.







Hoje, encontrei o seguinte vídeo que revela o que terá acontecido:


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

Boas!

Dia de Sol e céu pouco nublado aqui em Palencia, mas não esteve calor a máxima andou pelos 21ºC, ao longo do dia esteve sempre algum vento de Norte com rajadas.


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2015 às 21:03)

Muito curioso na zona de Valência, a temperatura do mar baixou drasticamente nos últimos dez dias por causa das trovoadas, não fazia ideia que tinha este impacto


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2015 às 20:17)

Buenas! 


Aqui pela Meseta tivemos um dia com algum calor (não muito), com muito Sol e céu limpo, a máxima foi de 25ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Boa noite,

Trovoada tremenda pelo o que estou a ouvir numa chamada para Rustavi, próximo de Tbilisi, Geórgia. Começa a chover...


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

*Severe floods occurred in the Georgian capital Tbilisi, on 14 June after very heavy rainfall.
*
http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/Images/ImageLibrary/DAT_2669071.html


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 19:09)




----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2015 às 19:26)

Buenas tardes!

Aqui em Palencia hoje tivemos um dia de calor, com Sol e céu limpo, a esta hora ainda estão 30ºC, e a máxima foi de 32ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

Boas!

Dia de calor aqui em Palencia até ao meio da tarde, altura em que as nuvens convectivas começaram a encobrir o céu, no final da tarde tivemos direito a alguns trovões e algumas rajadas de vento forte que levantaram o lixo no ar, no entanto não caiu qualquer chuva na cidade, nem um pingo que tivesse dado conta. Além disso, aconteceu uma coisa curiosa durante esta trovoada, que passou ao lado e não deixou chuva nenhuma, pois apesar de não ter chovido, sentia-se o cheiro a terra molhada como se estivesse a chover, ou seja suponho que vento deve ter trazido o cheiro a terra molhada das zonas a aqui perto em que estava a chover, acho que nunca tinha visto isto acontecer.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2015 às 20:10)

Vou prosseguir no meu monologo neste tópico...

Dia de algum calor mas com bastante nebulosidade na maior parte do dia, no entanto não houve trovoada e apenas houve alguma precipitação (pouca) durante as primeiras horas da manhã.

Por agora temos aqui em Palencia muita nebulosidade escura a Sul e Oeste, parece que vem lá qualquer coisa. 

A estação do WU que acompanho aqui em Palencia tem uma webcam muito jeitosa, até dá para ver em timelapse um resumo dos últimos dias.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 00:35)

MSantos disse:


> A estação do WU que acompanho aqui em Palencia tem uma webcam muito jeitosa, até dá para ver em timelapse um resumo dos últimos dias.



 obrigado por este seguimento e por esta informação! A câmara está um pouco descaída, claro que nós meteoloucos preferíamos que ela estivesse a apontar para o céu pelo menos em dois terços do campo de visão, mesmo assim dá para ver o belo céu que esteve hoje!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2015 às 11:10)

StormRic disse:


> obrigado por este seguimento e por esta informação! A câmara está um pouco descaída, claro que nós meteoloucos preferíamos que ela estivesse a apontar para o céu pelo menos em dois terços do campo de visão, mesmo assim dá para ver o belo céu que esteve hoje!



Sim, a vista da câmara devia ter mais céu e menos cidade, mas assim pelo menos já dá para ter uma ideia. 

Hoje está um dia de Sol e céu limpo aqui em Palencia. A temperatura deve subir bastante nos próximos dias por aqui (tal como em Portugal), talvez chegue aos *35/36ºC*, o que é bastante já que Palencia fica a quase 800m de altitude

Em relação ao seguimento, é um pouco desmotivante escrever num tópico em que quase ninguém escreve, mas é bom saber que pelo menos há quem leia


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 11:36)

MSantos disse:


> Em relação ao seguimento, é um pouco desmotivante escrever num tópico em que quase ninguém escreve, mas é bom saber que pelo menos há quem leia



Discordo. Tens que pensar que és um pioneiro. E ser um pioneiro geralmente implica fazer coisas que mais ninguém faz


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2015 às 21:19)

Orion disse:


> Discordo. Tens que pensar que és um pioneiro. E ser um pioneiro geralmente implica fazer coisas que mais ninguém faz



Obrigado pelo ânimo! 

Aqui pela Meseta tivemos um dia de Sol e céu pouco nublado, apenas alguns _cumulus _dispersos e algumas nuvens altas, no entanto não esteve muito calor, o calor estará reservado para os próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 21:29)

MSantos disse:


> Obrigado pelo ânimo!



Para aumentar o número de visualizações... acrescentar imagens


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2015 às 21:33)

Orion disse:


> Para aumentar o número de visualizações... acrescentar imagens



Sim, aumentar de visualizações e de likes! 

Mas não têm havido grandes motivos para fazer fotografias, ainda para mais com os dias de céu limpo que se preveem, ainda vão haver menos.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 22:49)

Neblina em Tromso:


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2015 às 19:45)

Boas!

Dia de calor aqui em Palencia, com céu pouco nublado, ainda estão 29ºC por aqui e a máxima foi de 31.5ºC, nos próximos dias a máxima vai ser certamente mais alta, podendo chegar, se as previsões se mantiverem, aos 37/38ºC nos primeiros dias da próxima semana, pelo que me dizem as pessoas, valores dessa ordem não são muito frequentes por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 00:28)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia de calor aqui em Palencia, com céu pouco nublado, ainda estão 29ºC por aqui e a máxima foi de 31.5ºC, nos próximos dias a máxima vai ser certamente mais alta, podendo chegar, se as previsões se mantiverem, aos 37/38ºC nos primeiros dias da próxima semana, pelo que me dizem as pessoas, valores dessa ordem não são muito frequentes por aqui.



37ºC e noites tropicais de 2ª e 3ª, é forte.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2015 às 17:49)

StormRic disse:


> 37ºC e noites tropicais de 2ª e 3ª, é forte.



É forte e muito incomum por estas paragens segundo me dizem, 2ª vai ser um dia duro para ir trabalhar, parece que vou ter que aderir ao habito espanhol de fazer "_la siesta_" pois trabalhar durante a tarde num laboratório virado a Sudoeste vai ser duro..


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2015 às 17:57)

Boas!

Dia de Sol e calor em Palencia, mas o pior ainda estará para vir, a máxima hoje foi de 31.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 21:30)

Dias interessantes de acompanhar na P.Ibérica, em termos de T.máximas.

Por Espanha as t.máximas de hoje andaram assim:





Em Portugal tivemos locais que registaram *38ºC*/ *39ºC* , *Elvas* deve ter chegado aos *40ºC*
Os proximos dias prometem.*  *


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

Temperaturas a rondar os *40ºC* em Sevilha e Córdoba


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2015 às 21:18)

Ninguém bate o ar húmido da Islândia 






http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/eastfjords/#group=17&station=5932


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 23:30)

Orion disse:


> Ninguém bate o ar húmido da Islândia





 boa descoberta, é para emoldurar!


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jun 2015 às 17:27)

32ºc nos montes a oeste de Perpignan. Creio que da parte da manhã ainda possa ter chegado aos 34ºc, às 14h30 estavam 33ºc. A brisa marítima que se levantou contribuiu para que a temperatura não subisse muito. Os próximos dias prometem ser quentes. Sem brisa isto aqui também aquece bem!


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2015 às 19:33)

Boa tarde! 

Dia de Verão com bastante calor e céu limpo, máxima de 35ºC, neste momento ainda estão 33.6ºC. 

Amanha deverá um dia ainda mais escaldante, depois nos dias seguintes a temperatura deve amenizar um pouco, mas não muito.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 21:45)

A T.máxima de ontem na vizinha Espanha pertenceu a  El Granado,Huelva: *43,9ºC* , em Portugal fomos aos *42,5ºC* estação de Elvas.
Hoje, valor similar em Espanha, *43,8ºC*, mas noutra zona, vale do Guadalquivir, em Montoro, Cordoba.
Por cá Elvas foi aos *43,1ºC* , máxima horaria, a máxima depois de validada, deve ter rondado os 43,7ºC, aguarda-se com expectiva para ver se a estação tocou nos *44,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 09:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por cá Elvas foi aos *43,1ºC* , máxima horaria, a máxima depois de validada, deve ter rondado os 43,7ºC, aguarda-se com expectiva para ver se a estação tocou nos *44,0ºC*.



Ontem, Elvas acabou por atingir os *44,0ºC*, valor brutal  
Valor mais alto em toda Europa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jun 2015 às 12:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, Elvas acabou por atingir os *44,0ºC*, valor brutal
> Valor mais alto em toda Europa.



Impressionante, *44ºC* 
Nem as estações da rede AEMET, nem do Meteoclimatic superaram Elvas


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Impressionante, *44ºC*
> Nem as estações da rede AEMET, nem do Meteoclimatic superaram Elvas



O valor de Elvas muito provavelmente não é real, basta comparar com os valores das estações circundantes, Elvas destaca-se demasiado, provavelmente o valor real andará pelos 2/3ºC a menos.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

Dia de muito calor aqui em Palencia com a máxima a superar os 37ºC, neste momento ainda está muito quente e possivelmente a mínima será tropical, o que é algo raro por estas paragens.

Por agora 36.4ºC e alguns _cumulus_ no céu.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

MSantos disse:


> Por agora 36.4ºC e alguns _cumulus_ no céu



Cumulus mediocris com alguns anteriormente que eram já congestus, mas pouca humidade disponível:


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Cumulus mediocris com alguns anteriormente que eram já congestus, mas pouca humidade disponível:



Sim, muito pouca humidade, apenas 19%, os _cumulus_ tinham um aspecto muito esfarrapado. Por agora estamos assim:






Com um pouco mais de humidade poderia ter havido algumas células sobre a Meseta Central. Por agora continua o calor estão 35.7ºC e já passa das 21h aqui, vai ser uma longa noite...


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

Olá de novo.

Ainda 32.3ºC em Palencia, que inferno!! Começa a correr uma leve aragem, vamos lá ver se isto refresca alguma coisa.


----------



## invent (29 Jun 2015 às 23:11)

Muito calor ainda em Madrid, já para lá da meia-noite.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jun 2015 às 23:19)

Amanhã será um dia de calor louco provavelmente na Cantábria com o vento de sul, assim como na costa sudoeste de França. Vamos ver onde chega...


----------



## trovoadas (30 Jun 2015 às 09:08)

Boas

Ontem já andou pelos 35ºc em Perpignan e pontualmente talvez mais. Agora já está nos 28ºc e promete ser um dia bem quente! Está na hora dos Franceses sentirem na pele o verdadeiro calor não podem ser sempre aos mesmos.


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2015 às 11:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, Elvas acabou por atingir os *44,0ºC*, valor brutal
> Valor mais alto em toda Europa.



Muito bem.

Quanto à validação, vamos ver o que diz o relatório do IM.


PS: Mas foi preciso fazer um pouco mais de calor que algumas zonas circundantes, para as pessoas se questionarem sobre a validade desses dados? Então e antes, não se questionaram porquê?
Em relação a esse forum estrangeiro, onde algumas pessoas questionam a realidade desse registo, também existem valores algo estranhos para outros países, mas não observo o mesmo interesse em verificar as condições em que foram medidos e se batem certo com as zonas circundantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2015 às 11:34)

belem disse:


> Muito bem.
> 
> Quanto à validação, vamos ver o que diz o relatório do IM.
> 
> ...



Sim desse ponto de vista, tens razão sempre conheci esses valores elevados na estação de Elvas, mas se repares houve um desvio de temperatura de quase 3ºC em relação à estação do membro actionman, acho muito, e dado que estamos a falar de temperatura diurna,e o proprio relevo local não justifica tamanha diferença. Entretanto, para a semana já temos o relatório do IPMA, vamos ver.
Por exemplo, agora fala-se muito que a estação de Amareleja já não é o que era,dado que mudou de local, mas então, antigamente  estava enfiada num buraco? lol  tambem posso começar a duvidar dos ditos 47,3ºC...foram mesmo reais?


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2015 às 11:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim desse ponto de vista, tens razão sempre conheci esses valores elevados na estação de Elvas, mas se repares houve um desvio de temperatura de quase 3ºC em relação à estação do membro actionman, acho muito, e dado que estamos a falar de temperatura diurna,e o proprio relevo local não justifica tamanha diferença. Entretanto, para a semana já temos o relatório do IPMA, vamos ver.
> Por exemplo, agora fala-se muito que a estação de Amareleja já não é o que era, tambem posso começar a duvidar dos ditos 47,3ºC...foram mesmo reais?



Então e onde é que fica a estação do Actionman?

Esse assunto da Amareleja já foi discutido no tópico dos locais mais quentes de Portugal (talvez seja melhor continuar a abordagem ao tema por lá).
Mas já agora, a estação ainda está no mesmo sítio? Não haviam até 2 estações na Amareleja e quase que tiveram a mesma temperatura nesse dia?


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2015 às 14:39)

belem disse:


> PS: Mas foi preciso fazer um pouco mais de calor que algumas zonas circundantes, para as pessoas se questionarem sobre a validade desses dados? Então e antes, não se questionaram porquê?
> Também existem valores algo estranhos para outros países, mas não observo o mesmo interesse em verificar as condições em que foram medidos e se batem certo com as zonas circundantes.



Belém eu tenho muita pena que, por detrás do teu pretenso espírito científico, exista infelizmente um espírito "clubista", sobre aquilo que são factos: Algumas estações do IPMA que antes não apresentavam desvios, apresentam somente AGORA valores que fogem ao habitual em comparações com estações circundantes. Desde há muitos anos que eu (e outros) temos tido espírito crítico com estações amadoras com registos que não são, de todo fidedignas. O mesmo tem de ser aplicado às próprias estações do IPMA (e o próprio IPMA tem essa consciência).

Tenho é muita pena que tu, numa suposta batalha do calor, passes de um suposto rigor para algumas bocas desusadas cada vez que se poe em causa um valor alto. Talvez pela tua demanda dos 50ºC em Portugal (que acho perfeitamente válida) fiques inexplicavelmente sem qualquer rigor quando se julga qualquer valor que, até para o mais leigo, está inflacionado.


Continuo com pena destes supostos  clubismos... Não trazem nada à meteorologia e climatologia... Infelizmente...


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2015 às 15:25)

belem disse:


> Muito bem.
> 
> Quanto à validação, vamos ver o que diz o relatório do IM.
> 
> ...



É mais fácil de notar possíveis erros em situações de calor mais extremadas como esta, em situações de maior amenidade os valores inflacionados passam mais facilmente despercebidos uma vez que a atenção que prestamos a estas estações é bastante menor, não se trata de nenhuma perseguição às altas temperaturas como parece que queres insinuar. 

Nos outros países também deverá haver erros certamente, mas temos que nos preocupar mais com o nosso quintal não te parece? Deixemos os erros dos outros países para as agencias meteorológicas deles, estou certo que se detectarem erros vão agir em conformidade.


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

vitamos disse:


> Belém eu tenho muita pena que, por detrás do teu pretenso espírito científico, exista infelizmente um espírito "clubista", sobre aquilo que são factos: Algumas estações do IPMA que antes não apresentavam desvios, apresentam somente AGORA valores que fogem ao habitual em comparações com estações circundantes. Desde há muitos anos que eu (e outros) temos tido espírito crítico com estações amadoras com registos que não são, de todo fidedignas. O mesmo tem de ser aplicado às próprias estações do IPMA (e o próprio IPMA tem essa consciência).



Mas eu sou completamente a favor da seriedade nos dados (aliás a minha intervenção é justamente nesse sentido), desde quando é que fui clubista? Eu aliás até disse que devia ser o próprio IPMA a validar esses dados (e não outros), justamente porque não acho que sejam ainda definitivos.



vitamos disse:


> Tenho é muita pena que tu, numa suposta batalha do calor, passes de um suposto rigor para algumas bocas desusadas cada vez que se poe em causa um valor alto. Talvez pela tua demanda dos 50ºC em Portugal (que acho perfeitamente válida) fiques inexplicavelmente sem qualquer rigor quando se julga qualquer valor que, até para o mais leigo, está inflacionado.



Eu apenas tenho interesse (como se fosse mais um hobby/part-time, pois não sou um profissional na área e nem que me quero fazer passar por tal) em localizar algumas das zonas mais quentes de Portugal e em recolher o maior numero de dados possíveis sobre estes locais. O ideal, obviamente, será recolher dados meteorológicos de forma séria e isenta diretamente em algumas destas zonas, mas ainda não se chegou a esse patamar (primeiro tem que se localizá-las, por exemplo). Acho que há uma grande lacuna a nivel de conhecimento nesta área (tal como para as zonas mais frias) e isso tem aumentado a minha curiosidade.
Acho que é perfeitamente saudável questionar as informações, por muito absurdas que pareçam ser, pois pode ser que nos revelem outros aspetos importantes.

Como aqui está indicado, afinal a diferença de temperatura até é perfeitamente aceitável (penso eu): http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-junho-2015.8274/page-21

Só falta é saber qual a posição do IPMA em relação ao assunto.

Portanto se no ver de alguns, até os mais leigos se apercebem melhor destas coisas que eu, por mim estão à vontade que eu é que não me importo nada.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 19:12)




----------



## trovoadas (30 Jun 2015 às 20:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> Ontem já andou pelos 35ºc em Perpignan e pontualmente talvez mais. Agora já está nos 28ºc e promete ser um dia bem quente! Está na hora dos Franceses sentirem na pele o verdadeiro calor não podem ser sempre aos mesmos.



Mentira...o vento de Sueste/Leste do Mediterrâneo portanto, não deixou que as temperaturas subissem. Chegou a tocar os 30ºc mas depois veio para os 29ºc/28ºc, um pouco como "chez moi" nos Algarves. Mais para o interior deve ter aquecido bem! Vamos lá ver, se nos próximos dias, serão batidos por aqui, os 35ºc de ontem.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 22:44)




----------



## blade (1 Jul 2015 às 10:27)

já estão 32ºc em londres a esta hora


----------



## james (1 Jul 2015 às 11:40)

E para demonstrar que não e só a Península Ibérica que tem sol e calor no verão .

A verdade  e que boa parte da Europa tem sol e calor durante o verão .


----------



## 1337 (1 Jul 2015 às 11:46)

james disse:


> E para demonstrar que não e só a Península Ibérica que tem sol e calor no verão .
> 
> A verdade  e que boa parte da Europa tem sol e calor durante o verão .


Não queiras comparar.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 11:54)

As temperaturas já vão bem lançadas.







Ontem, foram registadas maximas valentes junto a costa SO francesa.


----------



## james (1 Jul 2015 às 11:55)

1337 disse:


> Não queiras comparar.





1337 disse:


> Não queiras comparar.




Ai comparo , comparo .

Mas eu também estava a falar parte da Europa , não estava a comparar climas e sei que existem muitas regiões com climas marcadamente oceânicos , um pouco diferente de CA , como e obvio , com a chuva regularmente distribuída ao longo do ano , diferente de CA .


----------



## james (1 Jul 2015 às 12:06)

Claro que o sul de Portugal esta no top a nivel da Europa no numero de dias de sol e calor , em especial no verão .

O Norte tem muitos mais dias de céu nublado e a chuva aparece ocasionalmente no verão ( basta ver o numero de dias nublados e com chuva no ano passado ).

Claro que também faz calor e , por vezes , faz muito ( pelos vistos em Londres também de vez em quando ; mas sei perfeitamente que Londres tem um clima diferente de CA , como e obvio ) .


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2015 às 16:41)

Boas, ontem em Nantes esteve 37,1°C, record mensal para junho, o anterior record era de 36,8°C a 30/06/1952*.
*
Agora estão 23,7°C e céu nublado.

Esta manhã sai de casa por volta das 5.30 e estavam 21°C com trovoada e chuva, por volta das 7/7.30 vi a formar-se uma pequena roller cloud, que rapidamente passou por mim com bastante vento. Onde tava não consegui tirar foto, ainda tentei quando a vi pela primeira vez mas com o telemóvel não se notava. ainda não consegui encontrar nenhuma foto do evento, se encontrar depois coloco aqui


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Jul 2015 às 20:18)

Dia de calor em Copenhaga.. ja aqui estou há mais de um mês e hoje foi o melhor dia.. durante a tarde a temperatura ultrapassou os 25 graus e ceu limpo!


----------



## Thomar (1 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Dia de calor em Copenhaga.. ja aqui estou há mais de um mês e hoje foi o melhor dia.. durante a tarde a temperatura ultrapassou os 25 graus e ceu limpo!


Ííííi, temperatura máxima tão *fresquinha *, comparado com o que temos tido aqui pelo alto-alentejo!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 21:40)

Foto tirada hoje por um familiar, nos arredores de Paris.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2015 às 22:03)

Fico contento de ver que este tópico ganhou vida! 

Dia de calor aqui em Palencia, mas nada que se compare com os dias anteriores a máxima foi de 33ºC, durante a tarde o céu ficou nublado e a temperatura foi baixando, estando agora nos 24.7ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Jul 2015 às 22:06)

No norte da Dinamarca, em Hornbæk ainda estamos assim
. Sao pouco mais de 23h neste momento!







22 graus ainda..
Impensável por estas bandas!


----------



## FRibeiro (1 Jul 2015 às 22:20)

Sim é verdade, 39.7ºC é a máxima oficial para Paris.
Na minha estação tive 39.3ºC
Ainda estão 31.6ºC
É insuportável o calor aqui. Não tanto pelas temperaturas, mas devido à poluição e humidade mais elevada que em portugal nestas situações.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 22:28)

FRibeiro disse:


> Sim é verdade, 39.7ºC é a máxima oficial para Paris.
> Na minha estação tive 39.3ºC
> Ainda estão 31.6ºC
> É insuportável o calor aqui. Não tanto pelas temperaturas, mas devido à poluição e humidade mais elevada que em portugal nestas situações.



Boas,

Qual foi a tua minima do dia?


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jul 2015 às 01:05)

Aquela zona do Golfo da Biscaia deve ser das melhores da Europa para assistir a umas belas trovadas no Verão. Sempre que há um fluxo de oeste a atravessar a Península Ibérica rebentam sempre ali células impressionantes. O efeito chama-se "Spanish Plume", que penso que é basicamente o encontro do ar húmido da pluma atlântica com o ar quente provindo do sul de Espanha ou do Sahara, provocando grandes tempestades no Noroeste Europeu. Está a acontecer neste momento a oeste de França. (local habitual).








Neste vídeo pode-se ver outro exemplo aos 6:18, em Julho do ano passado.


E neste, com duas gigantes células a crescerem no mesmo local (Bordéus) num espaço de tempo de 24 horas, aos 1:40, em Julho de 2013.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2015 às 01:34)

*





SUPERCELL ALERT: TORNADO WATCH*
Dangerous situation unfolding as two suspected supercells with large or very large hail, locally damaging winds and the risk of a tornado approaches Newcastle, Durham and immediate areas. This looks quite serious so please take immediate cover. Do not go out in the storm.

UK Weather Scientific

A severe to very severe thunderstorm is currently on going on the west coast of France. Possible direction is NNE/NE. Over 7000 strikes were detected in the area south of La Rochelle.

Meteo Europe


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 01:37)

Na Suiça está quase o país todo em alerta vermelho de temperatura elevada, por mais estranho que pareça, chega aos 38ºC!


----------



## blade (2 Jul 2015 às 11:14)

Novo recorde do mês de julho em inglaterra 36,7ºc em londres, o recorde de sempre foi a 10 de agosto de 2003 com 38,5ºc


----------



## J.S. (2 Jul 2015 às 11:52)

Intense heat inb my province (Zeeland) in The Netherlands yesterday. Even at 20.00 h it was still 35 C. At midnight 30,2 C! To give you a clue how unusual it is (it is far from a record even for july though) kids asked teachers if the please did not have to go out during their breaks....

In Flushing just 8 km SW of me only 30,2 was measured. So the hottest and almost coolest place in NL were in fact in my province at very short distance of oneanother. Westdorpe KNMI, also in my province indeed measured the highest KNMI temp of 35,7 C. The july record is also for my province, 37,1 for july 2006.


----------



## F_R (2 Jul 2015 às 18:00)

grande trovoado neste inicio de manhã, entre as 4 e as 9 sensivelmente, impressionante por volta das 7 ficou novamente de noite.
Como o céu este praticamente todo o dia nublado hoje tivemos um dia bem mais fresco, neste momento estão 25,8°C que é a máxima do dia 


quanto ao que relatei ontem não consigo encontrar foto nenhuma, talvez o facto de a nuvem ser pequena e de a ter visto ja fora da cidade ajudem a que não encontre nada


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 19:23)




----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 19:24)




----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2015 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


>



Espetacular!


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2015 às 19:34)

Boa tarde!

Dia de calor em Palencia, mas nada que se compare com os dias anteriores, mesmo a assim ainda tivemos por aqui 29.6ºC de máxima, amanha recomeça o inferno... 

Por agora nuvens altas e 28.3ºC.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2015 às 13:05)

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-33360867


----------



## FRibeiro (3 Jul 2015 às 18:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Qual foi a tua minima do dia?




Peço desculpa responder só hoje...
Os extremos desse dia foram 39.3ºC/22.1ºC
Entretanto ontem já baixou um bocado, ficando nos 31.0ºC (às 0h)/21.2ºC
Hoje está nos 35.0ºC/17.6ºC 

Entretanto a temperatura ainda está nos 34.4ºC e a noite promete ser tórrida, com mínimas de 24/25ºC

As trovoadas previstas nunca se formam, apesar dos valores de cape e li serem bastante elevados!!


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

De 20 passa para 17 e depois para 29!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2015 às 03:17)

Impressionante actividade eléctrica em Inglaterra. Inclusive na capital:


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2015 às 19:47)




----------



## amando96 (4 Jul 2015 às 23:13)

Confirmo os 40ºC por cá, há filas enormes para ir para as amostras de praia que temos junto a lagos/rios. O pessoal está louco.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 13:11)

Máximas de ontem na Europa.


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2015 às 14:59)

Deve ser baseado em algumas estações meteorológicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 21:49)

belem disse:


> Deve ser baseado em algumas estações meteorológicas.



É tudo dados de estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 21:55)

Que calorão na vizinha Espanha.


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2015 às 23:48)

Situação complicada na Alemanha:


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2015 às 00:01)

Estimativa da acumulação horária:


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2015 às 02:22)

Superzelle Siegen mit Grosshagel 05.07.2015


Raketenbaum


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2015 às 02:30)

UnWetterNetzwerk


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2015 às 02:32)

Apesar de estar localizada no extremo norte do planeta, a Rússia tem enfrentado picos de temperatura acima da média nas últimas semanas, principalmente em regiões ao sul do país. O verão no hemisfério norte, que castiga boa parte da Europa, com as maiores temperaturas desde 2003, por outro lado também provoca extremos de temperatura e de condições meteorológicas, como a observada neste domingo na região de Vorkuta, na província de Komi, extremo norte russo.
A neve, incomum, porém, não rara, em pleno verão russo, acumulou em grande parte da região, segundo a imprensa local. Dados de Meteorological Aerodrome Report (METAR) do aeroporto de Vorkuta registraram temperatura mínima de 0°C e máxima de tão somente 2°C, além de intensa queda de neve, com visibilidade mínima reduzida para 1.600 metros.
De Olho no Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 10:44)

O ECMWF mete 45ºC para hoje em *Cordoba*, ao passo que o GFS mete 43/44ºC
Máximas brutais na Andaluzia, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 10:50)

Fonte: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2015 às 14:06)

A trovoada severa na Alemanha foi uma excelente oportunidade para se fotografar _sprites_:






http://spaceweather.com/


----------



## blade (6 Jul 2015 às 14:55)

40ºc em madrid 
Alguém sabe qual é o recorde absoluto?
as temperaturas nunca estiveram assim tão quentes durante tanto tempo e parece que é para continuar


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 14:58)

A estação de Cordoba (Aeroporto) segue nos *43,3ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 15:13)

A estação de *Granada(aeroporto*) está prestes a bater a maxima absoluta do presente mês (*42,7ºC*), na ultima actualização seguia nos *42,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 15:16)

blade disse:


> 40ºc em madrid
> Alguém sabe qual é o recorde absoluto?
> as temperaturas nunca estiveram assim tão quentes durante tanto tempo e parece que é para continuar



A estação de Madrid tem como maxima absoluto 39,5ºC, enquando a estação do Aeroporto tem um temperatura maxima absoluta de 42,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 16:06)

Às 16:20 , Cordoba(Aeroporto) seguia nos *44,7ºC* , que valor brutal.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2015 às 16:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de *Granada(aeroporto*) está prestes a bater a maxima absoluta do presente mês (*42,7ºC*), na ultima actualização seguia nos *42,2ºC*.



Penso que esse seja também o recorde absoluto total.

Ainda assim penso que não chegou a ser batido. Mas o impressionante é nesta última semana (e nos dias que virão) a quantidade de dias que essa cidade anda a décimas do recorde absoluto! Ou seja, provavelmente este evento ocupará a maior parte do top de 10 dias mais quentes de sempre nessa cidade, mesmo que não venha a ser batido o recorde absoluto.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2015 às 17:52)

Boas,

Calor também em Palencia, mas aqui estou longe dos locais mais quentes de Espanha, mesmo assim por aqui temos 35.8ºC e alguma nebulosidade convenctiva:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 18:08)

Máximas sufocantes na vizinha Espanha.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2015 às 18:29)

MSantos disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Calor também em Palencia, mas aqui estou longe dos locais mais quentes de Espanha, mesmo assim por aqui temos 35.8ºC e alguma nebulosidade convenctiva:



As mesmas nuvens a Este, mas passados alguns minutos, chegaram a apresentar bigornas:






Agora já se estão a dissipar, o calor esse, não há forma de se dissipar.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Máximas sufocantes na vizinha Espanha.




Tabela actualizada, incrivel bateu os *45,1ºC* em *Montoro*.  
Pobres pessoas que vivem no _vale do Guadalquivir_ porra.
Valor mais alto deste ano registado na Europa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2015 às 20:23)

*Alcolea* em Córdoba registou uma máxima de *44,6ºC

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICRDOBAA2#history*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 20:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *Alcolea* em Córdoba registou uma máxima de *44,6ºC
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICRDOBAA2#history*



GFS e ECMWF estiveram certeiros.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2015 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tabela actualizada, incrivel bateu os *45,1ºC* em *Montoro*.
> Pobres pessoas que vivem no _vale do Guadalquivir_ porra.
> Valor mais alto deste ano registado na Europa.




*45.1 ºC* nem quero imaginar tal calor, cá ficam  umas fotos de Montoro, bela região junto ao Guadalquivir 












Vista aérea:






http://pasionpormontoro.blogspot.pt/p/montoro-en-imagenes.html


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 01:07)

Snifa disse:


> *45.1 ºC* nem quero imaginar tal calor, cá ficam  umas fotos de Montoro, bela região junto ao Guadalquivir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos,
Foi um registo impressionante, para mais tarde recordar. 

Falando da estação, a mesma está instalada a 5 kms a Este da vila de Montoro, o carro da google passou por lá, aqui fica a estação que registou uns sufocantes *45,1ºC*


https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.0126...9c8cSBoZCG_AZPBmfw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 10:37)

T.máximas de ontem

Cordoba a rebentar a escala.  






Fonte: http://www.meteociel.fr/observations-meteo/tmaxi.php?europe=1&archive=0


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2015 às 10:49)

Esse mapa apenas representa os dados de algumas estações.

Dá para perceber perfeitamente que não tem em conta, as variações de altitude, exposição etc...

Quanto ao registo de 45,1ºc e 44,6ºc, muito bom!  E belas fotos!

São temperaturas que já senti na pele, no Vale do Guadiana, por exemplo (calhou no dia em que lá fui).

A azáfama dos animais às 7/8 da manhã é impressionante, porque querem aproveitar os poucos momentos relativamente frescos e com luz do dia.

Será que depois disto, vamos ter algumas trovoadas?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 11:09)

belem disse:


> Esse mapa apenas representa os dados de algumas estações.
> 
> Dá para perceber perfeitamente que não tem em conta, as variações de altitude, exposição etc...
> 
> ...


 É evidente que um mapa a esta escala  não pode ter todas  as estações. Acho útil para observar o panorama europeu.


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2015 às 11:39)

Claro que não pode ter todas as estações a essa escala... E mesmo que tivesse todas as estações conhecidas, provavelmente vastas zonas ainda ficariam por representar.

«Acho útil para observar o panorama europeu.»

Concordo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 14:25)

Notável o comportamento térmico registado pela estação de *Almeria (Aeroporto)*, às 11h da manhã registou-se *40,3ºC*  , o vento rodou para sul, e a temperatura caiu de uma forma acentuada, caso contrario a maxima absoluta anual (41,2ºC ( Junho 1981) ) tinha sido batida num instante.
Incrivel o calor que está no interior da P.Ibérica, a acumulação é brutal.  






.


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2015 às 14:39)

Interessante, sem dúvida.

Talvez tenha acontecido porque o vento deve ter quase parado ou então soprou de um quadrante «aquecido».


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 14:54)

Boas!

Aqui pela Meseta Norte temos mais um dia de calor, mas não tanto como ontem. Em Palencia os valores andam pelos 32ºC, mas a máxima talvez não tenha sido ainda atingida.
Estive à pouco mais de 1h em Valladolid e lá a sensação de calor era maior que aqui em Palencia, o que é normal, já que, Valladolid fica a uma cota inferior e o efeito de ilha urbana é bastante maior, por lá agora os valores das estações amadoras  estão entre os 33ºc e os 35ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 15:12)

Há pouco Xativa,Valencia seguia nos 45.1 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2015 às 15:37)

A poucos km`s de *Xativa* , *46,3ºC
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOMUNID92*

Região de Valência aqueceu muito hoje , as mínimas vão ser altíssimas 





Link: *http://www.meteoclimatic.net*


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2015 às 15:39)

belem disse:


> Interessante, sem dúvida.
> 
> Talvez tenha acontecido porque o vento devia estar quase parado e de um quadrante «aquecido».



Estação litoral, apenas aquece assim em picos raros de vento marcada do lado de terra, e assim que a brisa volta o ar marítimo instala-se e volta-se a valores mais "normais". Semelhante ao que acontece em Faro.


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2015 às 15:42)

A ver se esses valores de Xativa serão validados.


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2015 às 15:47)

rozzo disse:


> Estação litoral, apenas aquece assim em picos raros de vento marcada do lado de terra, e assim que a brisa volta o ar marítimo instala-se e volta-se a valores mais "normais". Semelhante ao que acontece em Faro.



Concordo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:46)

Xativa, Valência foi aos 45,8 graus recorde europeu deste ano. 

Ps: A estação pertence a rede AEMET.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

@rozzo hoje a estação da Granada(aeroporto) lá  bateu a máxima absoluta anual de 42,7 graus hoje foi aos 42,9 graus.  Prova superada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 18:50)

Esta mensagem devia estar aqui 



homem do mar disse:


> Incríveis temperaturas registadas ontem em Espanha e em especial em Córdoba que chegou aos 45.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J.S. (7 Jul 2015 às 21:31)

Hoje, Xativa registou 45,9 C! O novo "record" Europeu deste ano.

Edit: I now note almost similar words above. haha.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 21:45)




----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 21:55)

Foram registadas rajadas de 119 km/h (Brocken):











Erfurt passou de um vento médio de 18 km/h para uma rajada de 119 











Observações aqui:

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...el=_dwdwww_wetter_warnungen_deutschlandwetter


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 21:58)

E volto a Brocken. Vento médio de 76km/h. Rajada de 101:


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 22:17)

Sudoeste alemão:


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2015 às 22:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> @rozzo hoje a estação da Granada(aeroporto) lá  bateu a máxima absoluta anual de 42,7 graus hoje foi aos 42,9 graus.  Prova superada.


Incrível, e provavelmente como tinha dito há uns dias, se se elaborar um top dos dias mais quentes de sempre para uma série de cidade espanholas, seriam todos dominados por este evento, que ainda mais dias semelhantes vai trazer.

Do que nos andamos a escapar...


----------



## james (7 Jul 2015 às 22:49)

Sera que tanto calor no interior da Península vai ter consequências ? No aparecimento de atividade convectiva ?


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

Vídeos/webcams da trovoada de hoje (República Checa):

http://portal.chmi.cz/files/portal/docs/meteo/kam/

Imagem de radar:

http://www.chmi.cz/files/portal/doc...0.5&opa2=0.75&nselect=6&nselect_fct=0&lang=EN


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:04)

Uma imagem retirada de cima:


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:07)

Selecionar imagem individual ou grupo de, no máximo, 24, usando o comando Nahraj výber. A animação é iniciada clicando em Zastavit animaci.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:10)

james disse:


> Sera que tanto calor no interior da Península vai ter consequências ? No aparecimento de atividade convectiva ?



Para isso é preciso que cheguem frentes ao continente.


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2015 às 00:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Xativa, Valência foi aos 45,8 graus recorde europeu deste ano.
> 
> Ps: A estação pertence a rede AEMET.



Seria interessante depois ler o relatório oficial sobre esse evento.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:22)

Nuvens enormes na Áustria:







https://www.austrocontrol.at/en/weather/weather_for_all/weather_radar


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:25)




----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2015 às 00:30)

Orion disse:


> Para isso é preciso que cheguem frentes ao continente.


Não necessariamente.
Para convecção mais "pura" seria necessário era uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude (cut off low) para aproveitar o imenso calor à superfície, e claro, alguma humidade seria uma ajuda.
Mas a própria depressão de origem térmica (uma "mini monção") tem gerado algumas trovoadas estes dias sobre Espanha, mesmo sem nenhuma cut off e mesmo com ar relativamente seco, e claro, sem quaisquer frentes.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:33)

Brutal o LI inferido pelo satélite.






Bem como a água precipitável nas camadas baixas que coincide com o que estava previsto:


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:46)

Deve ser o recorde do dia. Rajada de 126 km/h com vento médio de 11 km/h:


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jul 2015 às 03:58)

Orion disse:


> Para isso é preciso que cheguem frentes ao continente.


No verão raramente temos trovoadas a partir de frentes. Já no inverno acontece com frequência,especialmente nos pós-frontais e no litoral. No verão como o rozzo explicou só a partir de cut-off's que na maior parte das vezes favorecem mais as regiões do interior, durante as tardes quentes.

Quanto à isntabilidade de ontem na Europa Central, impressionante mesmo. 

Para o nosso cantinho abençoado acredito que possamos ter alguma coisa para a segunda metade do mês.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 16:27)




----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2015 às 17:19)

Boas!

Dia de céu limpo, mas bem mais fresco e ventoso em Palencia, a máxima hoje não alcançou sequer os 30ºC, ficou-se pelos 28ºC. A próxima noite vai ser boa para arrefecer a casa.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2015 às 18:36)

*Agora...*
*

*
*Blitzortung*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2015 às 18:48)

Tromba de água ou tornado... *MIRA (Itália)*


Breaking News


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2015 às 18:53)

Olá de novo!

Está a arrefecer bem em Palencia, a estação do WU que me serve de referência marca 25.6ºC, faz-se sentir um agradável vento fresco de Norte, já estava farto de calor, um dia de intervalo sabe mesmo bem, ainda para mais sabendo que o calor vai voltar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2015 às 21:27)

Tornado devasta Mira e Dolo na Itália, nos arredores de Veneza.
1 morte confirmada e 30 feridos devido ao tornado.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 22:11)




----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2015 às 22:55)

Como previsto, na Andaluzia, as máximas muito elevadas vão continuando em grande fulgor.

*Montoro,Cordoba:*

04-07-2015: *41,1ºC*
05-07-2015: *41,7ºC*
06-07-2015: *45,1ºC*
07-07-2015: *44,6ºC*
08-07-2015: *43,7ºC*

*Cordoba (Aeroporto)*:

04-07-2015: *39,8ºC*
05-07-2015: *41,2ºC*
06-07-2015: *45,2ºC*
07-07-2015: *44,3ºC*
08-07-2015: *42,4ºC*

*Granada (Aeroporto):
*
04-07-2015: *39,9ºC*
05-07-2015: *42,6ºC*
06-07-2015: *42,8ºC*
07-07-2015: *43,1ºC*
08-07-2015: *41,8ºC
*
A máxima absoluta anual desta estação era de *42,7ºC.*
Apenas uma curiosidade, a minima absoluta é de *-14,5ºC

*

*




*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2015 às 21:51)

Já estamos mais perto...

*Espanha, 10 de Agosto de 2050*


wmovideomaster


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2015 às 21:52)

*Europa vive esta semana fenómenos meteorológicos extremos*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
RTP Notícias


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

Boas! 

Dia de algum aqui em Palencia, mas com algum fresco durante a madrugada e manhã.

Extremos: 11.1ºC / 31.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2015 às 19:51)

Buenas tardes!

Aqui por Palencia dia de calor com céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado, a máxima foi de 33.6ºC e agora estão 31.7ºC.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPALENCI6#history


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2015 às 18:16)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia de calor e céu limpo na Meseta, por agora 32.5ºC em Palencia.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jul 2015 às 22:54)

Esta semana irei até a Sion, Suiça. Chego lá sexta-feira e prevê-se uma temperatura máxima de *37ºC*, com trovoada! Vou levar logo com uns bons estrondos eheh


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2015 às 23:56)

Boas!

Hoje tivemos um dia céu limpo bem mais quente que ontem, a máxima ficou perto dos 36ºC, por  agora temos uma noite ainda tropical com 22.9ºC.


----------



## blade (14 Jul 2015 às 08:28)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Hoje tivemos um dia céu limpo bem mais quente que ontem, a máxima ficou perto dos 36ºC, por  agora temos uma noite ainda tropical com 22.9ºC.


A Espanha tem estado constantemente com temperaturas elevadas em praticamente todo o território e vai continuar por isso é muito provável que este venha a ser o mês mais quente de sempre.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2015 às 17:07)

blade disse:


> A Espanha tem estado constantemente com temperaturas elevadas em praticamente todo o território e vai continuar por isso é muito provável que este venha a ser o mês mais quente de sempre.



Sim, tem estado quase sempre muito calor, até agora, neste mês de Julho penso que só houve dois dias em que a máxima foi inferior a 30ºC aqui na minha zona, que não é de todo das mais quentes, e já tivemos alguns dias com mais de *35ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2015 às 17:25)

Boa tarde!

O calor vai apertando em Palencia, aqui não temos Nortadas fresquinhas para refrescar, temos vento sim, mas tudo menos fresco!

Por agora 35.3ºC depois de uma máxima 36.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2015 às 19:04)

Boas!

Mais um dia quente pela Meseta, a máxima por aqui ficou perto dos 36.7ºC, por agora ainda estão 36ºC em Palencia e sem grande tendência para arrefecer. São visíveis alguns topos de nuvens convectivas que se encontram muito longe.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2015 às 23:20)

Que inferno de noite...

Ainda estão 28.1ºC por aqui, vai ser complicado dormir, felizmente amanha já não deve aquecer tanto.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2015 às 23:30)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia quente em Palencia com uma máxima de 34.6ºC, por agora ainda estão 26.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2015 às 09:51)

Noites muito quentes nos próximos dias para algumas zonas da _Itália, Bosnia, Croácia._
Esta previsão seria possível em Portugal em termos de mínimas? A mim parece-me que nem Faro ou Portalegre conseguiriam tal proeza.


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2015 às 10:13)

Gostaria de ver se esses valores sempre serão registados ou mesmo algo aproximado. 
 Há previsões um pouco doidas, que são lançadas automaticamente, sem a assistência de um meteorologista. Contudo, não acho completamente impossível.

Mas eu sou da opinião que temos zonas mais quentes mesmo em termos de mínimas que Faro ou Portalegre no verão, pois cruzando vários fatores, é fácil de chegar a essa conclusão.
Por isso a meu ver, essa comparação tem vários aspetos relativos e limitativos.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2015 às 11:05)

Agora sim, depois de o Fórum mais uma vez ter estar em baixo durante a madrugada...

*Reino Unido às 00h55:*


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2015 às 17:44)

Boa tarde!

Hoje está menos calor que nos dias anteriores devido à existência de muito mais nebulosidade, o céu chegou a estar encoberto e no final da manhã caiu um curto aguaceiro, por agora 29.3ºC e a máxima foi de 30.6ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 21:53)

Fotos desta tarde , perto de Badajoz
http://www.extremadura7dias.com/meteo/directo













Radar:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 22:20)

Estive a consultar os dados das t.maximas da estação de Cordoba(aeroporto) do presente mês, e actual média destes 17 dias é impressionante, qualquer coisa como *40,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2015 às 23:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estive a consultar os dados das t.maximas da estação de Cordoba(aeroporto) do presente mês, e actual média destes 17 dias é impressionante, qualquer coisa como *40,9ºC*



Impressionante, mesmo aqui em Palencia (760m de altitude) a média das máximas da estação amadora que sigo é de 33ºC de máxima, pelo que me dizem não é normal estar tanto calor durante tanto tempo por aqui.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2015 às 21:31)




----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 17:03)

Imagem de radar aqui:

http://www.radareu.cz/

E com maior pormenor aqui:

http://www.pogodynka.pl/radary


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2015 às 19:07)

Boas!

Durante os últimos dias tivemos aqui por Palencia temperatura mais moderadas, mas ainda assim, tivemos máximas acima dos 30ºC.

Por agora alguns _cumulus _no céu tal como ontem mas nada de especial, convecção mais forte está toda muito longe daqui.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 00:07)

Muito interessante a tormenta na Polónia:


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2015 às 11:11)

Início da tarde extremamente tormentosa pelo nordeste da Roménia...

Sat24 - Sudeste da Europa


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2015 às 17:16)

Boa tarde!

Voltamos ao calor aqui pela Meseta Central, a máxima que penso que já foi atingida e foi de 33.9ºC, de momento estão 33.4.ºC.

Até ao momento, neste mês de Julho, a média das máximas aqui em Palencia é de *32.8ºC* e das mínimas *16.6ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

Olá de novo!

Ambiente algo explosivo a Sul/Sudeste de Palencia mas ainda a longa distância, consigo ver claramente duas boas células:

Su-Sudeste:




Sudeste:





Satélite:





A célula mais próxima estará a cerca de 80km de Palencia.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 20:05)

*Heavy storms in Poland kill 1 person, damage 800 homes *

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/26ff...-storms-poland-kill-1-person-damage-800-homes


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 22:48)

MSantos disse:


> Ambiente algo explosivo a Sul/Sudeste de Palencia mas ainda a longa distância, consigo ver claramente duas boas células:



 mas que bela célula! Por cá ainda se esperava que a instabilidade aparecesse,vinda daí talvez, mas pelo que se vê ficou tudo bem longe da fronteira.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 16:54)

Boas, mais um dia de calor, hoje com bastantes _cumulus_ - "couve-flor" no céu:






Mais um dia em que animação está longe, mas pode ser que estes _cumulus _sejam o rastilho daquilo que se vai acender mais tarde. 

Por agora 34.2ºC, a mínima foi tropical (21.7ºC).


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 17:32)

Olá de novo!

Creio que acabei de assistir a um _dry microburst, _do nada o vento tornou-se bastante forte e trouxe consigo muito pó dos planaltos circundantes, parecia uma tempestade de areia/poeira nunca tinha visto nada assim, até os "meus" 24 aerogeradores de estimação foram desligados quando estavam a rodar que nem loucos! 

Registo possivel:






Dados da estação que me serve de referência:




http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPALENCI6#history

A temperatura deu uma queda de 7ºC em poucos minutos.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 17:40)

E para juntar à festa agora ouvem-se trovões, está tudo a acontecer ao mesmo tempo aqui.

No entanto ainda não temos o prato principal (chuva), provavelmente evapora antes de chegar cá a baixo...
A temperatura continua em queda, estão 26.7ºC agora.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 17:43)

MSantos disse:


> E para juntar à festa agora ouvem-se trovões, está tudo a acontecer ao mesmo tempo aqui.
> 
> No entanto ainda não temos o prato principal (chuva), provavelmente evapora antes de chegar cá a baixo...
> A temperatura continua em queda, estão 26.7ºC agora.



E pronto, agora o menu está completo, chegou a chuva. 

A temperatura continua a cair neste momento estão 26.3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 17:45)

A NW daí chove , acumulados 1mm
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTILL54


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

MSantos disse:


> E pronto, agora o menu está completo, chegou a chuva.
> 
> A temperatura continua a cair neste momento estão 26.3ºC.



Chuva e vento forte! Fantástica tarde! 

Temperatura, uns frescos 24.3ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 17:54)

MSantos disse:


> Chuva e vento forte! Fantástica tarde!
> 
> Temperatura, uns fresco 24.3ºC



Célula está mesmo ai em cima


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 18:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula está mesmo ai em cima



Hehehe! 
Que sorte, desta vez fui contemplado! 

Continua a chover e a temperatura continua a cair, a mínima tropical da madrugada vai ser batida. 

Estão 21.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 18:15)

E pronto! Agora está Sol outra vez, mas o calor esse já não deve conseguir voltar (espero), estamos com a mínima do dia, 21.4ºC, à pouco mais de uma hora estavam *34ºC* e agora estão *21.4ºC*, que queda brutal!


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 18:26)

A célula explodiu literalmente quase em cima da cidade (um pouco a Norte), a precipitação na estação que costumo seguir foi apenas 2mm, a chuva forte durou só 1 ou 2 minutos, mas aqui a poucos km os acumulados foram um pouco mais generosos, 7.4mm em Villaumbrales.

Agora que já não estou debaixo do cogumelo da célula já deu para uma foto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 19:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos desta tarde , perto de Badajoz
> http://www.extremadura7dias.com/meteo/directo



Mais 4 fotos :


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 19:55)

MSantos disse:


> Agora que já não estou debaixo do cogumelo da célula já deu para uma foto.



Bela foto ! 
Bigorna gigante mesmo por cima


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 21:13)

Para finalizar a tarde em beleza, já que teve um pouco de tudo, uns _mammatus, 












_


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 21:26)

MSantos disse:


> A célula explodiu literalmente quase em cima da cidade (um pouco a Norte), a precipitação na estação que costumo seguir foi apenas 2mm, a chuva forte durou só 1 ou 2 minutos, mas aqui a poucos km os acumulados foram um pouco mais generosos, 7.4mm em Villaumbrales.
> 
> Agora que já não estou debaixo do cogumelo da célula já deu para uma foto.





MSantos disse:


> Para finalizar a tarde em beleza, já que teve um pouco de tudo, uns _mammatus, _




 Mas que bela tarde e fotos! Com um final de


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 22:31)

StormRic disse:


> Mas que bela tarde e fotos! Com um final de



Sim, hoje houve de tudo, _dry microburst_, trovoada, _mammatus,_ não me posso queixar! 

Pena a precipitação ter ficado quase toda a Norte, mas creio que a maioria da água voltou para cima a meio da viagem, a humidade era de 30% quando começou a chover, quase nada chegava cá a baixo evaporava quase tudo pelo caminho.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Jul 2015 às 22:03)

Aqui por Vétroz em pleno Valais, na Suiça, tem sido assim: muito calor durante o dia com temperaturas sempre acima dos 30ºC e mínimas acima dos 20ºC. Ao anoitecer trovoada e aguaceiros. De momento fortes rajadas de vento, chuva e trovoada nas montanhas, com* 22ºC* e *77%* de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estive a consultar os dados das t.maximas da estação de Cordoba(aeroporto) do presente mês, e actual média destes 17 dias é impressionante, qualquer coisa como *40,9ºC*



Passados 22 dias, a actual média das t.maximas da referida estação está nos *40,7ºC*, vamos ver como acaba o mês, em principio não deve baixar dos *40,0ºC*.


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Jul 2015 às 21:24)

Mammatus e pôr do sol em Hornbæk, Dinamarca..


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 00:23)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mammatus e pôr do sol em Hornbæk, Dinamarca..



 belas fotos! Um poente bem bonito e dramatizado pelos cumulus de bases protuberantes. Não são, no entanto, os mammatus típicos dos cumulonimbus com bigornas. Na verdade não me parecem sequer mamatus, embora estes possam formar-se também  em altocumulus, estratocumulus ou cumulus que se estendam em camadas como estas. Julgo que aqui a iluminação baixa potenciou o efeito mas a textura e as formas não me parecem as dos mammatus.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammatus_cloud


----------



## blade (24 Jul 2015 às 18:35)

Na próxima semana vai aquecer na grécia mínimas a rondar os 30graus e máximas que podem passar dos 40


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2015 às 18:36)

Boas!

Aqui pela Meseta hoje está um dia mais fresco, a máxima não chegou aos 30ºc, ficou-se pelos 28.7ºC. Neste momento 27ºC e muitas nuvens.

Depois de 15 dias sempre com máximas mais elevadas que 30ºC, hoje e quase de certeza amanha as temperaturas máximas ficarão aquém deste valor, acho que nunca tinha apanhado tantos dias consecutivos de máximas sempre superiores a 30ºC, o mais ironico é isto acontecer numa das capitais de província de Espanha que tem fama de ser mais fria, e com menor temperatura média anual.


----------



## Msilva (24 Jul 2015 às 18:49)

Lillestrøm, Norway


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2015 às 18:54)

Msilva disse:


> Lillestrøm, Norway



Bela foto, Bem-vindo(a) ao MeteoPT.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 04:18)

Msilva disse:


> Lillestrøm, Norway



Bem vindo ao fórum!

Impressionante o panorama dessa célula, bem realizado, foi ontem a que horas?


----------



## Msilva (25 Jul 2015 às 14:16)

Foi ontem por volta das 18:30CEST

Obrigado, eu acompanho o forum há alguns anos, apenas por curiosidade, nunca tinha sentido vontade de participar até ontem.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2015 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Dia de Sol mas bem fresco aqui em Palencia, a máxima foi de apenas 25.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2015 às 23:29)

Uma depressão bastante cavada irá começar a condicionar o estado do tempo nos países atlânticos da Europa Ocidental a partir deste sábado. Assim, começando pelo noroeste da Península Ibérica e estendendo-se progressivamente à França, países do Benelux, Irlanda, Reino Unido, Alemanha e Dinamarca, esta tempestade irá progredir ao longo dos próximos dias, em direcção ao Mar do Norte. Precipitação, trovoadas e ventos fortes nos próximos dias nas regiões mencionadas.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2015 às 12:20)

Ontem, na Holanda...


17splinter


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

Boa tarde.

O calor está de volta à Meseta, depois de dois dias mais frescos, hoje voltamos a ter temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, por agora 31ºC aqui em Palencia.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2015 às 15:37)

Olá! 

Mais um dia com temperaturas de Verão por aqui, neste momento estão 29.8ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 17:50)




----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 22:15)




----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 20:53)

*Vale do Guadalquivir*  voltou hoje a grelhar...*Montoro* chegou aos *44,0ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2015 às 23:17)

Boa noite!

Hoje ainda houve algum calor aqui em Palencia, mas amanha a temperatura vai ter uma descida significativa e pode mesmo chover.

A máxima foi de 28.8ºC, neste momento estão 17.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2015 às 22:35)

Boa noite!

Dia bem mais fresco aqui pela Meseta, a máxima na estação que me serve de referência foi de 22.7ºC, a mais baixa de todo o mês de Julho.

Neste momento temos uns frescos 15.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

Começou a chover aqui em Palencia, durante a madrugada e manhã a trovoada também deve marcar a sua presença. 

Vai chovendo moderado com 15.2ºC, e 0.3mm acumulados.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2015 às 13:06)

Não encontro o tópico referente aos modelos e não sei se isto já foi publicado mas a NOAA também tem uma componente gráfica para o GFS. Quanto muito serve para complementar outros _sites_:

https://ready.arl.noaa.gov/READY_animations.php


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2015 às 16:51)

Boas!

Depois de uma madrugada com alguma chuva e de uma manhã de Sol temos agora uma tarde convectiva com alguma trovoada, neste momento estão 22ºC aqui em Palencia e 6mm acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2015 às 17:35)

A explosão que está a acontecer no Nordeste da Espanha! Épica!


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2015 às 17:40)

Granizo com >4 cm em Espanha:

http://www.eswd.eu/cgi-bin/eswd.cgi

Fotos aqui:

http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/seguimiento-de-situaciones-meteorolgicas/seguimiento-especial-chubascos-tormentosos-vespertinos-(julio-2015)/msg715963/#msg715963

A altura das nuvens é abismal:






-----


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2015 às 17:43)

Está violento












https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela/status/627145290898894848






https://twitter.com/ALTOCUMULOAC/status/627151176291758080





https://twitter.com/TeslaWeather/status/627136251510951936






https://twitter.com/francispuche/status/627141936227467264


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 17:58)

Brutal convecção


----------



## 1337 (31 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

As médias de Valência por exemplo, só podem não contar com células. Porque todos os Verões são atingidos por trovoadas destas e as médias para estes meses de Julho e Agosto é praticamente 0 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2015 às 22:59)

Hoje, *Valladolid*.







Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/131984569@N05/19966272868/in/dateposted/


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 00:25)

Vince disse:


> Está violento
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joaopaulo disse:


> Brutal convecção


Exatamente o que dizia! Mais que ÉPICO!


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2015 às 00:53)

Muita animação em Espanha (até de mais ), mas aqui em Palencia, para além da chuva da madrugada, apenas tivemos uns pingos e uns roncos dispersos durante a tarde mas tudo muito longe e sem grande interesse.

Incrível essa foto de Valladolid , que fica apenas a 50km de Palencia e aqui não se passou nada de mais.

Por agora vai brilhando a Lua por entre as nuvens e estão uns frescos 12.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2015 às 12:59)

Boas!

O calor está de volta depois de uns dias mais fresco, por agora estão 30.3ºC aqui em Palencia, o céu está limpo.

P.S: Este é o meu ultimo post que escrevo desde Palencia, daqui a umas horas vou apanhar o comboio Valladolid e depois outro para Lisboa (SudExpresso).


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2015 às 21:13)

Hoje foi mais uma tarde intensa no nordeste de Espanha







Ainda outra fotografia de há dias, num armazém em Saragoça






https://twitter.com/meteosojuela/status/627513225135980544


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Ago 2015 às 20:11)

Após um dia de muito calor e com uma temperatura a rondar os 30 graus em Copenhaga, eis que a partir das 20:30 desata de começar a trovejar e a chuver torrencialmente.. 
que dilúvio e que molha que apanhei.. 
Continua um bafo insuportável


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2015 às 20:18)

Muito calor na Turquia, máximas de *36ºC* em cotas muito elevadas, 1600 metros de altitude.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 20:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito calor na Turquia, máximas de *36ºC* em cotas muito elevadas, 1600 metros de altitude.



 Mais elevado que as nossas Penhas Douradas, que nunca teve algo semelhante ( a máxima absoluta deve andar por volta dos 33ºC, em 31-60 foi 32,8ºC).


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2015 às 04:10)

Ontem ao fim do dia em Cuevas del Becerro, interior de Málaga, Espanha.






Tirada do fórum espanhol Tiempo.com: http://foro.tiempo.com/andalucia-ceuta-y-melilla-agosto-de-2015-t146347.72.html#msg3409291


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2015 às 15:32)

Intensa trovoada em Ille Sur Têt imediações de Perpignan.  Chove diluvianamente com trovoada forte!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2015 às 15:36)

Carga de água bem forte agora!  Parece que só no nosso cantinho à chuva não quer nada connosco.  Fez ontem 1 semana também choveu bem por aqui cerca de 10 mm.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2015 às 16:23)

http://www.timesofmalta.com/article...as-parachute-breaks-loose-from-boat-in.579807

http://www.eswd.eu/cgi-bin/eswd.cgi


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2015 às 19:03)

Dia de Outono por Perpignan! Depois da trovoada e chuva forte do inicio da tarde segue com céu encoberto e chuva fraca há já 3 horas. O acumulado já deve de ir a caminho dos 20mm nesta zona (Ille Sur Têt) zona mais para o interior da região de Perpignan e que contacta com os Pirenéus.

Mais para o interior nos Midi-Pyrénées e Pyrénées-Atlantiques está em vigor alerta laranja por chuva forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 01:41)

Alerta vermelho de temperatura na Polónia, termómetros chegam aos 35ºC. Hungria também ultrapassa os 27ºC e está em alerta vermelho. Isto sem dúvida mostra a adaptação de cada país ao seu clima, se fosse aqui ríamos às gargalhadas. Nem com 35ºC há alertas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2015 às 15:35)

Parece que a Europa Central vai continuar com uma grande vaga de calor durante Agosto. Só se vêem alertas vermelhos e laranjas!


----------



## blade (10 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

Julho de 2015 foi o mês mais quente de sempre em Espanha 0,3ºc mais quente do que agosto de 2003


----------



## trovoadas (11 Ago 2015 às 10:40)

Céu em Perpignan no passado Domingo 09/08/2015 ao fim da tarde...


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

>100mm em 24 horas previstas pelo ECM ao largo das Canárias. O Hirlam indica também muita chuva na área. O GFS discorda completamente:


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2015 às 20:31)




----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

*Calor «infernal» em Itália derrete carro ao sol*

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=785898


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2015 às 01:42)

A situação nas Canárias é bastante interessante:

















Não querendo criar uma publicação muito grande, apenas deixo aqui algumas cartas (que não estão em nenhuma ordem particular) que ajudam a explicar a situação, entre as quais o CAPE (estou a assumir que algum dele está a contribuir não obstante a posição modelada), a elevada água precipitável e as depressões, e ventos, em altitude que têm criado o vácuo/força convectiva suficiente para a criação da precipitação e raios:


----------



## trovoadas (13 Ago 2015 às 13:50)

Por Perpignan mais um episódio de instabilidade! Boa chuvada à pouco com pingas muito gradas e algum granizo. Por agora o céu permanece muito nublado. Está húmido e temperatura nos 22ºc. De manhã parecia clima tropical muito abafado! 
A erva já vem a nascer forte por estes lados!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2015 às 21:44)

*34,8ºC* hoje em *Erzurum*, valor notável tendo em conta a cota *1750m,* e também por andar perto da temperatura máxima absoluta, *36,5ºC*.


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 13:38)

Nas Canárias o dia de ontem teve muita chuva e muito vento:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo&w=2&datos=det

Foi observada uma rajada de 100 km/h. Acumulados diários entre 29.6 e 38.4mm em algumas estações.


----------



## Peregrinodotempo (15 Ago 2015 às 02:34)

[QUOTvídeod"Orion, post: 502141, member: 3817"][/QUOTE]
Este vídeo deveria ser visto e revisto.Por algum motivo estas regiões têm medias identicas nos meses de Verão ao nosso Minho ou Douro Litoral por exemplo.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 23:27)

Em Tromso, neste momento à esquerda, dá para ver nuvens noctilucentes:






No centro:


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 15:27)

Arco-íris muito ténue:






Aqui diz que é raro com céu azul. Mas não tenho a certeza:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atural-wonder-spotted-theres-cloud-about.html


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

Orion disse:


> Arco-íris muito ténue:
> 
> Aqui diz que é raro com céu azul. Mas não tenho a certeza:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atural-wonder-spotted-theres-cloud-about.html



Estes hipotéticos arco-íris têm de ser confirmados por mais do que uma câmara e de diferentes ângulos.

O primeiro é claramente falso, é impossível no mesmo campo de visão de uma lente estar o sol e um arco-íris, uma vez que este forma-se na direcção oposta à do sol. Quando muito com uma lente fish-eye de 180º de ângulo de visão tal seria, em parte, possível. Não é o caso desta webcam. Portanto não é um arco-íris mas um reflexo interno da objectiva da câmara (na minha lente 10mm farto-me de obter belos falsos arco-íris e pseudo halos solares). Repare-se ainda como passa em frente do edifício próximo.

No caso do arco-íris de Sheffield, não é tão invulgar como se pode pensar. Na sequência da dissipação muito rápida de células, as nuvens que produziram a precipitação a uma grande altitude já despareceram quando essa precipitação está a chegar à superfície. Tenho algumas fotos deste tipo de arco-íris. Nota-se nesta imagem alguns fractus restantes da dissipação.





Resta saber como estava o céu mesmo na vertical do local e na direcção oposta e laterais da tomada de vista.
No texto também está uma explicação de um porta-voz do Met Office referindo precipitação de nuvens distantes carregada por ventos fortes. Esta hipótese em combinação com a que eu indiquei são normalmente a causa dos arco-íris em céu limpo (ou quase...).


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 19:23)




----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2015 às 22:02)

Orion disse:


> Em Tromso, neste momento à esquerda, dá para ver nuvens noctilucentes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No portal principal da missão que estuda esse tipo de nuvens ainda não está disponível:

http://lasp.colorado.edu/aim/browse-images.php

Mas no portal spaceweather.com (que hoje tem um tipo raro de auroras - um arco)...






... tem a imagem desse dia, comprovando a existência das ditas nuvens na proximidade de Tromso:






Hoje não há nada:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2015 às 22:41)

Hoje ocorreram cheias na capital turca, *Ancara* registou hoje *66 mm.*
A precipitação média do presente mês é de *10,5 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2015 às 00:25)

Grandes inundações em *Montpellier*, incrivel como esta cidade anda constantemente a ser atingida por cheias brutais.
Segundo o Ogimet, cairam *163 mm!*!!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2015 às 00:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grandes inundações em *Montpellier*, incrivel como esta cidade anda constantemente a ser atingida por cheias brutais.
> Segundo o Ogimet, cairam *163 mm!*!!


E cá está a "culpada"!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2015 às 10:47)

João Pedro disse:


> E cá está a "culpada"!



Lamentavelmente provocaram 2 vitimas mortais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Ago 2015 às 23:21)

Bela rega que está a cair hoje na Galiza 





Brutal os acumulados brutais na região da *Corunha* , *56mm*!!


----------



## blade (28 Ago 2015 às 13:44)

Existe uma grande probabilidade de alguns países da Europa baterem os seus recordes de temperatura do mês de Setembro logo no dia 1 de Setembro, vamos aguardar


----------



## J.S. (30 Ago 2015 às 21:42)

Supercells popping up here out of nothing. DP 22 to 23 C. Already some hookechos visible. hail of 5 cm came down 4 km south of me....A warm layer was supposed to block supercell formation, but within 15 minutes out of nothing a huge supercell and mroe ont eh way.

This means Estofex has issued another MD (mesoscale discussion) completely reversing the one that came out today. It now reads:

"Convective storms are rapidly developing across west Belgium and the southern Netherlands. With surface dew points in the 20-23 C range, about 2000 J/kg of CAPE should be in place. Strong deep-layer (0-6 km) shear of 20-25 m/s aids in storm rotation, so that storms quickly acquire rotation as is evident from the hook-echo features on KNMI radar. The storms can produce very large hail, severe wind gusts, extreme rainfall rates as well as a few tornadoes, given that low level shear should be adequate for tornadogenesis: observed NE surface winds of 5 m/s topped by 10 m/s wind from the southwest at 850 hPa per NWP. Towards the end of the MD period, the storms will gradually become less surface-based and cluster, diminishing the tornado risk."

Issued this evening.....So we had a number of tornado's on monday and now we can have some more...

Look at this radar image and see the hook over central NL







I have one complaint: whay does htis have to happen at 22: 42 in august 30? If this happened in july we at lewast would be able to see it, now it is dark sadly...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2015 às 15:06)

"Bombardeamento" de descargas na Bélgica:


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2015 às 15:27)

Imagens a partir da Bélgica (a imagem inferior foi capturada na Praça Maior de Bruxelas, onde estive lá o ano passado) ...











Fonte: RTL Info


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2015 às 15:40)

Torreperogil, Espanha, ontem durante o evento de convecção organizada:


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Ago 2015 às 19:00)

Impressionante


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

*Supercélula con Mesociclón: Tormenta el 30 de agosto de 2015 en Madrid.*


Fernando Lanzas

Nota para os moderadores: Não tive tempo de visualizar todo o vídeo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2015 às 22:26)

Antes dessa violenta tormenta em Madrid:






Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/alrojo09/


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 14:15)

Albacete, día 31 de agosto


Consecuencias: 300 flamencos, entre otras aves acuáticas, de la laguna de Pétrola muertos por el granizo. En 2010 ya pasó algo similar y murieron 80.






http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/09/02/album/1441147177_367651.html#1441147177_367651_1441147834

Murcia


Soria (Pinchad en las imágenes para acudir a la fuente y poder verlas en grande. Merece la pena)








ESTOFEX del día 31


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 14:30)

Formentera (Baleares), ayer día 1 de septiembre








Ibiza (Baleares)







http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...mentas-(septiembre-2015)/msg720210/#msg720210


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 14:36)

Teruel, día 31 de agosto




Impresionante este vídeo


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 14:58)

Y esto continúa. ESTOFEX para hoy






El cuadrante noreste de la Península Ibérica es realmente espectacular para los amantes de las tormentas y las tormentas severas.


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 20:00)

Tornado en Aranjuez (Madrid), 30 de agosto de 2015. Pasen y vean


En este vídeo fijaos al final el montón de pinos (_Pinus halepensis_) del bosque del fondo que ha tirado el tornado


A partir del 0:38 


El polvo y tierra que levantaba la estructura supercelular


Algunas consecuencias






http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/m...-importantes-danos-a-la-ciudad-deportiva.html






http://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2015/09/01/55e61f4546163f6f298b459e.html











A unos 35-40 km al noroeste de allí también había "movimiento". Sevilla la Nueva (Madrid)


----------



## João Pedro (2 Set 2015 às 20:56)

Impressionantes estes registos vindos de Espanha! Muchas gracias Pek! 
O terceiro vídeo de Aranjuez é realmente assustador. Houve danos nos jardins?


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 21:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Impressionantes estes registos vindos de Espanha! Muchas gracias Pek!
> O terceiro vídeo de Aranjuez é realmente assustador. Houve danos nos jardins?



Sí, desgraciadamente muchos árboles centenarios de los famosos Jardines resultaron dañados. También edificios históricos  Y ya ni hablamos de árboles "normales", estos cayeron a cientos y hay miles afectados

http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/tormenta-Aranjuez-arboles-dependientes-Comunidad_0_426257927.html

http://elmunicipio.es/2015/08/aranj...-de-zona-catastrofica-tras-sufrir-un-tornado/

http://www.eleconomista.es/temporal...rofica-tras-los-destrozos-de-la-tormenta.html







http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/08/31/album/1441049678_643364.html#1441049678_643364_1441051130


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2015 às 21:26)

Muito calor na *Roménia*, *Bucareste* hoje foi aos *36,0ºC*.


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 21:26)

Y muchos más


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 21:41)

Pek disse:


> Y muchos más


Muito triste!!  Desejo boa sorte para nuestros hermanos!!


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2015 às 23:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito triste!!  Desejo boa sorte para nuestros hermanos!!



Obrigado!  Felizmente não houve vítimas mortais, apesar dos extensos danos em algumas áreas.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Pek disse:


> Obrigado!  Felizmente não houve vítimas mortais, apesar dos extensos danos em algumas áreas.


Obrigado pelos vídeos e pelas imagens. Felizmente não houve mortos mas é muito triste ver um sítio tão belo assim.  Tenho boas memórias de Aranjuez, especialmente dos jardins.


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2015 às 03:36)

É incrível aquela parte do Leste de Espanha, aquilo explode supercélulas que é uma coisa louca. Serras + calor+ Humidade do Mediterrâneo, Incrível.


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2015 às 15:39)

Hoy nos ha tocado el turno a los residentes en la isla de Menorca (Baleares). Esto es lo que nos hemos encontrado hoy los que vivimos en Mahón y la localidad vecina de Es Castell.

Las escaleras que bajan al Puerto de Mahón como si fueran una cascada 













Radar






Cumulonimbus desde el Puerto de Mahón






Por aquí sigue lloviendo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Set 2015 às 16:05)

Pek disse:


> Hoy nos ha tocado el turno a los residentes en la isla de Menorca (Baleares). Esto es lo que nos hemos encontrado hoy los que vivimos en Mahón y la localidad vecina de Es Castell.
> 
> 
> Por aquí sigue lloviendo...



@Pek, essas inundações são devidas só pela forte precipitação ou há alguma "Rissaga" em simultâneo?? Que não haja perdas humanas a lamentar, pois dá para perceber que haverá muitos estragos materiais...


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2015 às 16:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Pek, essas inundações são devidas só pela forte precipitação ou há alguma "Rissaga" em simultâneo?? Que não haja perdas humanas a lamentar, pois dá para perceber que haverá muitos estragos materiais...



Esta vez ha sido exclusivamente por la fuerte precipitación. Las zonas que salen inundadas en las fotos y vídeos se encuentran situados en el interior de la ciudad a unos 40-60 msnm. Los dos en que se ven la cascada y el torrente que baja impetuoso por la cuesta sí están junto al puerto, pero sin acompañamiento de rissaga en este caso.

Gracias! Lo bueno que tiene Menorca es que apenas existe relieve que retenga este tipo de precipitaciones y suelen ser "rápidas" de tal manera que sueltan 70 mm (como han caído hoy hasta el momento en los alrededores de Mahón) en poco rato pero no se estancan durante mucho tiempo provocando precipitaciones torrenciales brutales como ocurre en las costas valencianas, catalanas o incluso mallorquinas (con la Serra de Tramuntana, un obstáculo de aproximadamente 1450 metros de altura junto al mar).

Un saludo


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Actualizo con algunas cantidades de precipitación:

Agustí Jansà (ex delegado de AEMET en Baleares). Está en catalán pero supongo que lo entenderéis bien:



En contestaciones a ese mismo tweet confirma 85 mm en el pluviómetro oficial de Binisafuller y comenta que la mayor parte de la precipitación ha caído en apenas una hora. Intensidades de precipitación muy elevadas como podéis ver.


En la zona occidental de la isla las cantidades han sido algo menores (67 mm en Ciutadella). Hasta las 14:00 se han registrado 3.000 rayos en Menorca en 6 horas


EDITO: Al sur de Mahón, en Sant Lluis, han caído *137 mm* en pluviómetro oficial


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2015 às 20:10)

Todos os anos, esta zona de Espanha é afectada por fortes chuvas, seja as Ilhas Baleares, seja a costa Valenciana e a Catalunha está na época delas nesta altura.


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2015 às 20:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Todos os anos, esta zona de Espanha é afectada por fortes chuvas, seja as Ilhas Baleares, seja a costa Valenciana e a Catalunha está na época delas nesta altura.



Sí, todos los años en la época del final del verano y la primera mitad del otoño (normalmente hasta primeros de noviembre) ocurren este tipo de fenómenos de alta severidad que pueden ofrecer datos de precipitación en 24 horas abrumadores, como los* 817 mm* de Oliva (Valencia) el 3 de noviembre de 1987.

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/234/reconocen-el-record-del-diluvio-de-oliva-valencia-de-octubre-de-1987/

Este año tiene toda la pinta de que el principio de este período será muy interesante en este sentido en el entorno Mediterráneo Occidental.






Un vídeo más de hoy en el Puerto de Mahón


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2015 às 21:16)

Pek disse:


> Sí, todos los años en la época del final del verano y la primera mitad del otoño (normalmente hasta primeros de noviembre) ocurren este tipo de fenómenos de alta severidad que pueden ofrecer datos de precipitación en 24 horas abrumadores, como los* 817 mm* de Oliva (Valencia) el 3 de noviembre de 1987.
> 
> Sim mas este ano começou mais cedo, pelo menos no interior de Valência,  tenho acompanhado e durante o verão houve muitas células, algumas zonas do interior Valenciano e Norte de Valência tiveram precipitação acima da média em Julho e Agosto, fruto dos fortes aguaceiros que caíram durante o Verão.


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2015 às 23:44)

Sí,1337, es que esa zona del interior-norte de la Comunidad Valenciana limítrofe con Aragón es un auténtico nido de tormentas y supercélulas incluso en pleno verano (junio-julio y agosto). Son zonas más de interior. A finales de verano y la primera mitad del otoño la actividad se suele desplazar más hacia los entornos costeros. En estos mapas de número de descargas se ve bien lo anteriormente dicho.

Verano (junio, julio y agosto)







Otoño (Septiembre, octubre, noviembre)






En aquellas zonas el verano suele suponer un porcentaje elevado de la precipitación total anual. Una circunstancia que se intensifica más aún (con valores en verano por encima de los 100-120 mm por mes) en zonas del interior norte catalán y en el área pirenaica centrooriental y oriental, donde el verano suele suponer la época más lluviosa del año al igual que ocurre en los climas continentales.

Adjunto un par de mapas de aquella zona de Teruel (provincia situada junto al interior valenciano) para apreciar el porcentaje que la precipitación estacional supone sobre el total anual.

Verano






Invierno






Y otro del pasado mes de agosto en Cataluña. Véanse las precipitaciones de la zona interior norte (siempre superiores a los 60-80 mm), a pesar del carácter seco del pasado mes en la mayor parte del territorio tratado









Estas áreas de Cataluña se trata de zonas notablemente lluviosas en verano, con tormentas muy regulares y constantes, en un fenómeno diferente al que acontece en septiembre y la primera mitad del otoño. Adjunto mapa de precipitación 1971-2000 de agosto. Fijaos cómo hay zonas en que se superan los 140 mm en ese mes y el área situada por encima de los 60 mm al mes es realmente amplia






El total veraniego (junio-julio-agosto) 1961-1990. Zonas por encima de los 400 mm (otro nido de tormentas espectacular) y un amplio territorio por encima de los 140 mm






Lo mismo en 1971-2000






La comparación con el invierno (diciembre-enero-febrero) 1971-2000 con misma leyenda de colores






Y el otoño (septiembre-octubre-noviembre) (1971-2000). Nótese cómo aumenta la precipitación con respecto al verano en las zonas costeras y de clima más mediterráneo (por influencia de los fenómenos convectivos ligados a entornos más marítimos) y disminuye en la mayoría de las del interior-norte de la región muy influenciadas por las continuas tormentas veraniegas del interior.






Un saludo

P.D.: En ambos casos (Vertiente sur de los Pirineos Centroorientales y Orientales y SIstema Ibérico Sur Exterior-Sierra de Gúdar) estaríamos hablando de dos de las zonas más tormentosas de Europa con valores medios de unos 43 días de tormenta al año, 7 de tormentas muy severas y violentas y unos 940 rayos en un radio de 10 km por año (en la llamada acertadamente Sierra del Rayo ). Prácticamente todos esos valores se consiguen durante el verano (junio-julio-agosto), es decir, que todos esos días tormentosos se concentran en los apenas 90 días de los meses más cálidos del año. Dos zonas increíbles para los amantes de este tipo de fenómenos.

Mapa anual de descargas/km2 (2003-2012)







El caso de los tornados varía un poco, alejándose las áreas de máxima densidad de las zonas anteriormente expuestas y concentrándose en la costa de Barcelona (entre 4 y 5 tornados al año en celdas de unos 50 km de lado), seguida de la isla de Mallorca y las costas de las provincias de Valencia, Málaga y Cádiz (entre 2,5 y 4 tornados al año en celdas del mismo tamaño anteriormente citado).


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Set 2015 às 11:09)

Olha so o grande Pek voltou


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 14:58)

Hoy hemos seguido teniendo tormentas y lluvias por Menorca pero ni mucho menos tan fuertes como las de ayer. En este caso el premio gordo en Baleares se lo ha llevado la isla de Mallorca con fenómenos tan severos como esta supercélula de las 11 de la mañana:






Foto: Forero Elea de Meteo Illes Balears.
http://www.meteobaleares.com/foro/index.php?topic=1064.msg54623#msg54623

Otra imagen


Y  alguna más desde otro punto y perspectiva:
















Y empieza a soltar granizo a lo bestia






Fotos: Forero Meteomallorca de Cazatormentas. http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...mentas-(septiembre-2015)/msg720511/#msg720511

Elementos distinguibles de otra supercélula que ha ocurrido antes de las 9:00:






Fuente: Meteo LEMO. https://twitter.com/meteolemo


Parece que han ido acompañadas de alguna tromba marina tornádica (Tornadic waterspout). Alguna de estas trombas marinas (cap de fibló en catalán) también se han formado en otras zonas de la isla, pudiendo haber penetrado en tierra como tornados en la zona de la Serra de Tramuntana y el sur de Mallorca según informa 112 Emergencias Islas Baleares


Algunas imágenes de Palma de Mallorca
















Fuente: http://ultimahora.es/noticias/part-...-incidentes-part-forana-por-lluvia-caida.html

Radar en Mallorca durante un momento de esta mañana. Enorme intensidad de precipitación sobre Palma






Fuera de Baleares, destacar las intensísimas precipitaciones en algunas zonas de Valencia, con valores de hasta 274 mm en Tavernes de la Valldigna en las últimas 18 horas y sigue lloviendo


En Menorca ahora mismo estamos en nivel de aviso naranja por riesgo importante de lluvias muy intensas y tormentas severas. A partir de mañana parece que se calmará algo la cosa por esta zona.

Un saludo


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2015 às 16:45)

Esta webcam está a gravar a passagem de uma célula muito agressiva na Sardenha.

http://meteosanluri.dnsalias.com/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 17:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esta webcam está a gravar a passagem de uma célula muito agressiva na Sardenha.
> 
> http://meteosanluri.dnsalias.com/cgi-bin/guestimage.html



Ese "bicho" es el que se ha formado, ha afectado y ha crecido junto a Menorca desde las 12 de esta mañana. Aquí una imagen explicativa de las 14:15 cortesía de Gale de Cazatormentas. A la izquierda vemos la isla de Menorca:






Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...mentas-(septiembre-2015)/msg720496/#msg720496

Ahora mismo está afectando de lleno a Cerdeña.

El aeropuerto de Palma de Mallorca esta mañana


Núcleo ahora muy activo a las puertas de Mallorca y Menorca. A ver qué nos depara


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2015 às 17:03)

Palma de Mallorca

https://livecam-pro.com/palma-horizonte.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2015 às 17:13)

Pek disse:


> Ese "bicho" es el que se ha formado, ha afectado y ha crecido junto a Menorca desde las 12 de esta mañana. Aquí una imagen explicativa de las 14:15 cortesía de Gale de Cazatormentas. A la izquierda vemos la isla de Menorca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que coisa linda essa célula. 


Palma também está a ter um dia memorável. Qual é o acumulado por lá?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 17:28)

De facto aquilo na Sardenha está medonho. 
Foto tirada esta manhã em Barrali, arredores de Cagliari.






http://meteosardegna.it/2015/09/04/spettacolare-shelf-cloud-su-barrali/


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 17:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que coisa linda essa célula.
> 
> 
> Palma também está a ter um dia memorável. Qual é o acumulado por lá?




En la capital deben de llevar los 60 mm que han caído esta mañana en apenas media hora con la supercélula y lo que esté cayendo ahora que calculo unos 10-15 más. Luego actualizo


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Todo el Mediterráneo Occidental y Centroccidental (Mar Balear, Tirrénico y Adriático) está ahora mismo en ebullición

Esto nos decía ESTOFEX






Y así está siendo


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Pollença (Mallorca) esta mañana


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2015 às 17:58)

Pek disse:


> En la capital deben de llevar los 60 mm que han caído esta mañana en apenas media hora con la supercélula y lo que esté cayendo ahora que calculo unos 10-15 más. Luego actualizo



Gracias. Pelos vistos vais ter mesmo de actualizar pois continua a chover bastante por lá.


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 18:02)

Interesante explicación de la situación y los actores que la generan


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 18:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Gracias. Pelos vistos vais ter mesmo de actualizar pois continua a chover bastante por lá.



100,7 mm en Palma de Mallorca a las 18.30 de la tarde. En Tavernes de la Valldigna (Valencia), llevan *293,4 mm* en las últimas 20 horas. Y sigue sumando


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2015 às 20:11)

Pek disse:


> 100,7 mm en Palma de Mallorca a las 18.30 de la tarde. En Tavernes de la Valldigna (Valencia), llevan *293,4 mm* en las últimas 20 horas. Y sigue sumando


Valores de facto impressionantes!


Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2015 às 21:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Valores de facto impressionantes!
> 
> 
> Obrigado pela informação.



Palma de Mallorca finalmente: *124,3 mm*. A la espera de que pueda caer algo más en lo que queda de día. Supongo que en todo caso ya será poco.

Tavernes de la Valldigna (Valencia): *316 mm *en las últimas 23 horas. Y puede caer algo más. Es un dato impresionante, pero es que el pasado 19 de agosto esta misma localidad ya registró *222 mm* en un sólo día. Espectacular!!

Tweets de aquellos días sobre los 222 mm:



Tweet de esta mañana antes de que siguiera lloviendo hoy:


Y otro de hace 2 horas


Esta localidad de Tavernes de la Valldigna está a unos 20 km en línea recta de la localidad de Oliva, donde se registró la precipitación record de 817 mm en 24 horas el 3 de noviembre de 1987. Impresionante la torrencialidad de aquella zona.

Por aquí llueve fuerte ahora mismo, pero los acumulados de precipitación de hoy no están al nivel de los de ayer ni mucho menos.

Por cierto

A ver si se cumple


----------



## guimeixen (5 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Estou já à algumas semanas entre Glarus e Linthal, na Suíça e hoje está bem fresquinho. A estação de Glarus marca 9.9°C.
Nevou um bocado nas montanhas aqui a volta e a cota da neve deve ter andado pelos 1900-2000m.
À uns minutos atrás veio um aguaceiro e deu para ver que a cota já desceu, anda agora pelos 1700-1800m.
Ao ver o radar vê-se mais alguns aguaceiros a aproximarem-se embora mais fracos.

Link para a primeira foto:
http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/ful...gstation-Aeugstenbahn-ins-Glarnerland-Ennenda

As fotos foi a tentativa de tirar com os binóculos e telemóvel e por isso estão um bocado desfocadas.

A seguir as duas primeiras fotos é o antes e depois do aguaceiro.










Snow, Glarus Alps by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow, Glarus Alps by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow, Glarus Alps by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow, Glarus Alps by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow, Glarus Alps by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Pek (5 Set 2015 às 20:41)

guimeiefectivamente: 506día disse:
			
		

> Estou já à algumanieveanasaltarsuguienterus e Linthal, na Suíça e hoje está bem fresquinho. A estação de Glarus marca 9.9°C.
> Nevou um bocado nas montanhas aqui a volta e a cota da neve deve ter andado pelos 1900-2000m.
> À uns minutos atrás veio um aguaceiro e deu para ver que a cota já desceu, anda agora pelos 1700-1800m.
> Ao ver o radar vê-se mais alguns aguaceiros a aproximarem-se embora mais fracos.
> ...



Bonitas fotos 

Por los Pirineos ha pasado algo parecido, aunque con la cota de nieve algo más alta. Captura de la webcam de las Granjas de Viadós (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca)






Por Menorca efectivamente día más tranquilo que los anteriores. A ver qué nos deparan los siguientes.

Un saludo


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2015 às 23:27)

impressionantes os vídeos da supercélula que passou esta manhã por Nápoles, granizo monstruoso. Aqui no smartphone não dá muito jeito para colar os vídeos, mas estão uma série deles na página do Severe Weather Europe, de ficar de boca aberta!

edit: alguns tirados do YouTube


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2015 às 02:38)

Vista de las caras oeste y suroeste del Monte Perdido (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca) ayer día 5 de septiembre. Se aprecian el Ibón Helado, el peligroso paso de La Escupidera, y los neveros permanentes de la cara oeste. El glaciar no se observa en esta vista puesto que se sitúa en su cara norte-noreste.






Autor: Óscar Alemán Milán


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2015 às 14:09)

Adra (Almería), hoy










Esto es lo que ha pasado por Adra






Fuente: Twitter Infoemergencias











Fuente:
http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...mentas-(septiembre-2015)/msg721039/#msg721039






Autor: Raúl Maler. Fuente y tamaño completo: https://500px.com/photo/120911389/when-the-sky-roars-by-raúl-maler

Parece que hay 2 muertos por aquella zona del sureste ibérico al ser arrastrados por las riadas. Una pena. La situación sigue muy complicada.


----------



## Mike26 (7 Set 2015 às 23:14)

Alguém já atentou na situação prevista para 5ª/6ª feira no Mar Adriático?  parece que os modelos andam a prever uma espécie de ciclone tropical no Mar Adriático, afectando países como a Itália, Croácia, Montenegro, Albânia, etc. Se se vier a confirmar, será uma situação dramática para esses países  Situação muito interessante a acompanhar.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Set 2015 às 23:19)

Mike26 disse:


> Alguém já atentou na situação prevista para 5ª/6ª feira no Mar Adriático?  parece que os modelos andam a prever uma espécie de ciclone tropical no Mar Adriático, afectando países como a Itália, Croácia, Montenegro, Albânia, etc. Se se vier a confirmar, será uma situação dramática para esses países  Situação muito interessante a acompanhar.


essas situações são fenómenos já reconhecidos há quem os chames de furacões do mediterrâneo e a sua ocorrência é muito comum nesta altura  mas com pouca água pela frente terá vida curta


----------



## Pek (8 Set 2015 às 21:57)

Exacto. Como dice camrov8 es un fenómeno ya conocido, llamado medicane (unión de las palabras Mediterranean Hurricane). Son bajas mesoescalares que suelen formarse en el Mediterráneo y desarrollan un sistema nuboso parecido al de un ciclón tropical. Resultan muy interesantes y potencialmente de gran severidad.
Un ejemplo en la zona de Murcia y Alicante:











Bonita foto de anoche en Málaga






Autor: Carlos C. Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...mentas-(septiembre-2015)/msg721249/#msg721249

Finalmente muy cerca de aquella zona, en la costa de Granada, ya hay confirmados 3 muertos por las lluvias torrenciales y las riadas y un desaparecido.

Por la zona oriental de Menorca lluvia fuerte ahora mismo como consecuencia de una tormenta con bastante aparato eléctrico estancada en la zona. Activado el nivel de aviso amarillo por riesgo de lluvias intensas y tormentas fuertes. Habrá buenos acumulados de precipitación. Una captura de radar de hace un rato:


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2015 às 18:04)




----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Set 2015 às 19:02)




----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Set 2015 às 12:44)

Boa tarde a todos! 

De *17 a 21 de Setembro* vou viajar até *Roma*!
Alguém arrisca algum prognóstico em relação ao tempo que poderá fazer lá neste período?
Já tenho andado a ver alguns sites, mas a coisa não me pareceu muito consensual xD


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Set 2015 às 13:26)

Aqui segue um video de ontem à tarde na Sicília

https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=d8ef32a5dd93304cf14dfd2044c23098&oe=55F19BAC


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2015 às 13:57)

Un día más tenemos "movimiento" por Baleares y el este de Iberia. Un par de capturas desde la tablet






"A level 1 was issued for eastern Spain and the west Mediterranean mainly for large hail and to a lesser extent severe wind gusts, excessive rain, and tornadoes"


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Crecida repentina de la rambla de Albuñol (Granada), día 7 de septiembre


En esta zona murieron 4 personas arrastradas por la riada.

http://www.elmundo.es/andalucia/2015/09/08/55eeb1de46163f51368b4578.html


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2015 às 18:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Precioso Complejo Convectivo de Mesoescala


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2015 às 18:56)

Hablando de Complejos Convectivos de Mesoescala (CCM). Uno de esos extraordinariamente potente descargó hasta 1.000 mm (hasta 1.122 mm según algunas estimaciones) en menos de 15 horas en la Muela de Cortés (Valencia) el 20 de octubre de 1982, provocando el derrumbamiento de la presa de Tous, la muerte de 40 personas, la destrucción completa de varias localidades, 300.000 personas sin hogar y daños superiores a los 400 millones de euros de aquella época.


Más información meteorológica de aquel evento con el estudio del Doctor en Geografía y Meteorólogo Rafael Armengot Serrano y datos de AEMET aquí:

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/37165/pantanada-de-tous-hasta-1-000-litros-en-solo-15-horas/

http://www.levante-emv.com/especiales/pantanada-tous/2012/10/1000-litros-15-horas-n96_12_2294.html

La imagen de aquel día:






Así quedó la presa






Fuente: ABC






Fuente: Lamaneta.net

Como curiosidad decir que, al margen de los 1.000 mm en 15 horas, se formó un sistema tormentoso con un diámetro próximo a los cien kilómetros, y que fue el primero de estas características que se detectó en Europa desde que se dispuso de imágenes del satélite.


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2015 às 20:10)

Tormenta de gran intensidad ahora mismo en la zona sudoriental de Menorca. No la esperaba en este momento


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2015 às 01:39)




----------



## Pek (11 Set 2015 às 15:44)

Tromba marina tornádica (Tornadic waterspout) ayer 10 de septiembre en Peñíscola (Castellón)











Fuente de las fotos: Lucía Mur y @ycablld.

Vídeos:









Un saludo


----------



## Pek (11 Set 2015 às 16:45)

Al margen de la situación actual, unos datos sobre algunas áreas fuera de zonas montañosas que se han librado de las olas de calor en este verano:

Temperatura máxima absoluta 2015 hasta el día de hoy

- Burela (Lugo): 24,9 ºC
- Cariño (A Coruña): 25,9 ºC
- Punta Langosteira (A Coruña): 25,9 ºC
- Camariñas (A Coruña): 27,3 ºC

Pero lo de este año no es una excepción, en localidades como Malpica (A Coruña), con máxima este verano de 29,1 ºC, no se han alcanzado los 30ºC nunca desde que se inauguró la estación de Meteogalicia (año 2005). La estación de Camariñas tampoco ha superado nunca los 28ºC en su serie de 7 años. Aún más extremo es el caso de Cariño y Punta Langosteira, que no han llegado ni a los 27 ºC de máxima absoluta desde que funcionan las estaciones. Eso sí, tienen series más cortas de sólo 3 años de duración. Punta Langosteira de hecho sólo ha llegado a los 25,9 ºC de máxima en estos tres años.

Fuente: Meteogalicia

Un saludo


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2015 às 21:58)

Ontem, cairam os primeiros flocos de neve, nos cumes mais altos da Romenia, falo de *Varful Omu* cota 2500m.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=15280&ano=2015&mes=9&day=11&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Tambem na Romenia, as fortes inversões térmicas de *Miercurea Ciuc *(cota 660m), já vão proporcionando as primeiras geadas.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=15170&ano=2015&mes=9&day=11&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 02:01)

Nevoeiro:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2015 às 23:04)

Situação crítica nas próximas horas em Itália:


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Sul de França a ser severamente fustigado:


----------



## FSantos (13 Set 2015 às 01:19)

Ao vivo:
http://pv.viewsurf.com/id/618/a/media/c/3668


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 01:42)

FSantos disse:


> Ao vivo:
> http://pv.viewsurf.com/id/618/a/media/c/3668



Vêem-se alguns relâmpagos ao longe neste momento, na direcção de onde sopra o vento visível nas bandeiras. Cerca de 10 a 20 por minuto.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2015 às 02:07)

StormRic disse:


> Vêem-se alguns relâmpagos ao longe neste momento, na direcção de onde sopra o vento visível nas bandeiras. Cerca de 10 a 20 por minuto.


Agora já caem bem mais por minuto, uns 70 ou mais...
Nunca vi tantos relâmpagos em tão curto espaço de tempo 
É incrível como o blitzortung regista tudo!!


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2015 às 12:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora já caem bem mais por minuto, uns 70 ou mais...
> Nunca vi tantos relâmpagos em tão curto espaço de tempo
> É incrível como o blitzortung regista tudo!!



Foi de facto impressionante!


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2015 às 15:07)

Varias nubes agujero (hole punch cloud) esta mañana en los cielos de Madrid y su entorno próximo






Fuente: Twitter de Eugenio Arenas. @RetrusPetrus











Fuente: Twitter de José Miguel Viñas. @Divulgameteo


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 15:19)

Pek disse:


> Varias nubes agujero (hole punch cloud) esta mañana en los cielos de Madrid y su entorno próximo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente foto


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2015 às 15:22)

Nota de AEMET para la próxima ciclogénesis explosiva que afectará al noroeste ibérico a partir de mañana

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

Acumulados de precipitación hasta el próximo jueves según el WRF-NMM 0.05°










Tren de borrascas, con la ex tormenta tropical Henri en cabeza y en proceso de ciclogénesis explosiva, acercándose al noroeste ibérico esta mañana






Fuente: Twitter de Cazatormentas.net. @ecazatormentas


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2015 às 02:31)

Atención a la "surada" (foehn) en la Cornisa Cantábrica y la vertiente norte pirenaica






Rachas de viento previstas el miércoles a primera hora


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 10:59)

Na Galiza, a estação de Muralla  (660 mt de altitude) já segue "destacadíssima" com 62,8 mm de acumulado:

http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...tacionsActual.asp?Nest=10052&red=102&idprov=0


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2015 às 12:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Na Galiza, a estação de Muralla  (660 mt de altitude) já segue "destacadíssima" com 62,8 mm de acumulado:
> 
> http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...tacionsActual.asp?Nest=10052&red=102&idprov=0



Así es, esa zona del Val de Quintáns y su entorno próximo (A Coruña) es un auténtico "orinal" en este tipo de situaciones. Muy cerquita de la estación de Meteogalicia de Muralla se encuentra la estación oficial de AEMET de Dodro "A Poza" (260 metros de altitud) con una media de precipitación anual de 3.064 mm en el período 1971-2000.

73 mm lleva ya Muralla


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2015 às 15:37)

Ontem, na região de Emilia Romagna, em Itália, registaram 320mm em menos de 4 horas… Na região de Liguria, a lamentar um morto e dois desaparecidos.


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2015 às 16:02)

Hasta el momento por Galicia están así:

Rachas máximas de viento:

Lardeira (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):............ 151,6 km/h
Punta Candieira (Cedeira/A Coruña):............................ 130,7 km/h
Burela (Burela/Lugo):...................................................... 111,2 km/h
Castro Vicaludo (Oia/Pontevedra):.................................. 111,2 km/h
Cabeza de Manzaneda (Pobra do Trives/Ourense):... 105,8 km/h
Muralla (Lousame/A Coruña):........................................ 101,5 km/h
Serra do Eixe (O Barco de Valdeorras/Ourense):.......... 100,4 km/h
A Gándara (Vimianzo/A Coruña):................................... 100,1 km/h

En lo referente a precipitaciones:

Muralla (Lousame/A Coruña):............................................. 105,9 mm
Xesteiras (Cuntis/Pontevedra):.............................................. 89,8 mm
Fornelos de Montes (Fornelos de Montes/Pontevedra):.... 89,4 mm
Rois/Casas do Porto (Rois/A Coruña):................................ 87,4 mm
Monte Iroite (Porto do Son/A Coruña):................................ 82,1 mm
Fontecada (Santa Comba/A Coruña):................................... 77,0 mm

Gráfica de precipitación de Muralla






Fuente: Meteogalicia y AEMET

Fuera de Galicia destacan los 124,5 km/h de racha máxima de viento en Orduña (VIzcaya) y los 115 km/h de Cabrales (Asturias)


----------



## Paelagius (15 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Vejo que passou muita informação ao lado…

Nápoles, Campania, há duas semanas


(2.00 o tecto e aos 3.30 relâmpago)


A semana passada, no sul de Itália



Esta semana, no norte



Entre outros tantos…


----------



## Pek (16 Set 2015 às 04:42)

Galicia, día 15 de septiembre:

Rachas máximas de viento:

Lardeira (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):............ 163,8 km/h
Punta Candieira (Cedeira/A Coruña):............................ 130,7 km/h
Casaio (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):................ 121,0 km/h
Castro Vicaludo (Oia/Pontevedra):.................................. 118,1 km/h
Ancares (Cervantes/Lugo):.............................................. 116,3 km/h
Cabeza de Manzaneda (Pobra do Trives/Ourense):... 112,0 km/h
Burela (Burela/Lugo):...................................................... 111,2 km/h
Xurés (Muis/Ourense):.................................................... 108,5 km/h


En lo referente a precipitaciones, tras una mañana espectacular Muralla ha recibido menos precipitación que algunas estaciones situadas más al sur de la comunidad fruto del desplazamiento del grueso de las lluvias hacia esa zona:

Xesteiras (Cuntis/Pontevedra):.............................................. 172,2 mm
Fornelos de Montes (Fornelos de Montes/Pontevedra):.... 162,4 mm
Entrimo (Entrimo/Ourense):................................................ 145,6 mm
Muralla (Lousame/A Coruña):............................................. 135,7 mm
Rois/Casas de Porto (Rois/A Coruña):................................ 134,2 mm
Pereira (Forcarei/Pontevedra):............................................ 132,6 mm
A Lama (A Lama/Pontevedra):............................................ 130,6 mm
Lardeira (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):................. 126,2 mm

Precipitación total del episodio (inicio en la noche del 14 de septiembre) hasta el momento actual (02:40 UTC del día 16):

Xesteiras (Cuntis/Pontevedra):.............................................. 188,5 mm
Fornelos de Montes (Fornelos de Montes/Pontevedra):.... 167,8 mm
Entrimo (Entrimo/Ourense):................................................ 151,9 mm
Rois/Casas de Porto (Rois/A Coruña):................................ 146,2 mm
Pereira (Forcarei/Pontevedra):............................................ 145,2 mm
Muralla (Lousame/A Coruña):............................................. 144,0 mm
Lardeira (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):................ 136,1 mm
A Lama (A Lama/Pontevedra):............................................ 135,6 mm

Rachas máximas de viento en el día de hoy (16 de septiembre) hasta las 02.40 UTC:

Lardeira (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):............ 161,6 km/h
Xesteiras (Cuntis/Pontevedra):..................................... 137,9 km/h
Estaca de Bares (Mañón/A Coruña):............................ 125,7 km/h
Cabeza de Manzaneda (Pobra do Trives/Ourense):... 114,8 km/h

Fuente: Meteogalicia y AEMET

En otras zonas fuera de Galicia destacan las rachas máximas de viento en el episodio de:

- Orduña (Vizcaya):...................161,2 km/h
- Valdezcaray (La Rioja):........... 148 km/h
- La Covatilla (Salamanca):....... 135 km/h
- Cabrales (Asturias):................  132 km/h

Fuente: AEMET y Euskalmet

Un vídeo de cómo soplaba el viento esta tarde en las cercanías de Orduña, en el límite entre las provincias de Burgos, Álava y Vizcaya


Fuente David Nuño (forero Burgati en foro.tiempo.com)


----------



## Pek (16 Set 2015 às 18:41)

Actualizo, día 16 de septiembre:

Rachas máximas de viento en Galicia:

- Lardeira (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):............ 161,6 km/h
- Punta Candieira (Cedeira/A Coruña):............................ 140,8 km/h
- Xesteiras (Cuntis/Pontevedra):..................................... 137,9 km/h
- Estaca de Bares (Mañón/A Coruña):............................ 131,0 km/h
- Fisterra (Fisterra/A Coruña):......................................... 129,0 km/h

Fuente: Meteogalicia y AEMET


Rachas máximas de viento fuera de Galicia:

- Orduña (Vizcaya):...................161,2 km/h
- Valdezcaray (La Rioja):........... 148,0 km/h
- La Covatilla (Salamanca):....... 148,0 km/h
- Cerroja (Vizcaya):.................... 143,6 km/h
- Tresviso (Cantabria):.............. 140,0 km/h
- Cabo Busto (Asturias):............ 128,0 km/h

Precipitaciones destacadas hoy hasta el momento:

- Puerto del Pico (Ávila):................120,0 mm

El foehn en esa zona de la Sierra de Gredos es brutal. Mientras en la divisoria y su vertiente sur caen auténticos diluvios, en la vertiente norte de la Sierra apenas han caído 1,2 mm con rachas de viento notables en Navarredonda de Gredos.

Fuente: AEMET y Euskalmet


Resumen del episodio hasta este momento en Galicia

Precipitaciones

*- Xesteiras (Cuntis/Pontevedra):....................................... 214,1 mm*
- Fornelos de Montes (Fornelos de Montes/Pontevedra):.... 194,4 mm
- Entrimo (Entrimo/Ourense):................................................ 165,0 mm
- A Cañiza (A Cañiza/Pontevedra):........................................ 162,0 mm
- A Lama (A Lama/Pontevedra):............................................ 155,0 mm
- Cabeza de Manzaneda (Pobra do Trives/Ourense):........... 151,6 mm
- Beariz (Beariz/Ourense):..................................................... 149,8 mm
- O Cebreiro (Pedrafita do Cebreiro/Lugo):........................... 149,5 mm
- Muralla (Lousame/A Coruña):............................................. 148,3 mm
- Rois/Casas de Porto (Rois/A Coruña):................................ 147,8 mm
- Pereira (Forcarei/Pontevedra):............................................ 147,8 mm

Gráfica de lluvia acumulada de Xesteiras:






Rachas de Viento:

*- Lardeira (Carballeda de Valdeorras/Ourense):....... 163,8 km/h*
- Punta Candieira (Cedeira/A Coruña):............................ 140,8 km/h
- Xesteiras (Cuntis/Pontevedra):..................................... 137,9 km/h
- Estaca de Bares (Mañón/A Coruña):............................ 131,0 km/h
- Fisterra (Fisterra/A Coruña):......................................... 129,0 km/h

Gráfica de viento de Lardeira:






Fuente: Meteogalicia y AEMET


Fuera de Galicia

Precipitaciones (Faltan estaciones pero creo que las demás estarán a bastante distancia de El Pico)

- Puerto del Pico (Ávila):................133,8 mm


Rachas de viento:

- Orduña (Vizcaya):...................161,2 km/h
- Valdezcaray (La Rioja):........... 148,0 km/h
- La Covatilla (Salamanca):....... 148,0 km/h
- Cerroja (Vizcaya):.................... 143,6 km/h
- Tresviso (Cantabria):.............. 140,0 km/h
- Cabrales (Asturias):................ 132,0 km/h
- Cabo Busto (Asturias):............ 128,0 km/h

Fuente: AEMET y Euskalmet


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Set 2015 às 21:45)

Estou de viagem em Roma 
Hoje foi um dia de muito calor, tendo o termômetro chegado aos 33 °C e com céu pouco nublado ou limpo. Grande contraste em relação a Lisboa!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Hoje na vizinha Espanha, a estação da *Sanabria( Robleda-Cervantes) *registou uma minima de *-1,2ºC.*
Por cá, o registo mais baixo ocorreu na estação de *Lamas de Mouro*, minima a rondar os *0ºC*.


----------



## blade (18 Set 2015 às 12:32)

Está a ser um dos Setembros mais quentes de sempre no sul da Europa central, o mês começou com 34ºc em Varsóvia e o antigo recorde era apenas 28ºc ontem voltou a chegar aos 30ºc, kiev também teve o dia mais quente de sempre em Setembro, ontem roma teve 34ºc máxima e* 26ºc* mínima quando a mínima normal para Setembro é 15ºc lá o mar também deve andar bem quente, atenas teve um verão com altas temperaturas e em Setembro contínua já teve 38ºc e com muitos dias dias de mínimas tropicais em temperatura não têm crise


----------



## Pek (18 Set 2015 às 15:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje na vizinha Espanha, a estação da *Sanabria( Robleda-Cervantes) *registou uma minima de *-1,2ºC.*
> Por cá, o registo mais baixo ocorreu na estação de *Lamas de Mouro*, minima a rondar os *0ºC*.



Exacto. Hasta -1,8ºC se ha ido la de AEMET en El Pico (Ávila) y -1,6 ºC la de Meteoclimatic de Cantalojas. En Duruelo tampoco han andado lejos


Por los Pirineos una nueva nevadilla (y ya van varias en este mes) con cota de nieve cuajada a unos 2.100 metros de altitud. Un par de imágenes:

Montardo de Arán (2.833 msnm)


Montaña del entorno de Salardú (2400-2500 msnm)


Se quitará pronto salvo de las zonas más altas y umbrías o de las zonas con neveros o hielos persistentes, pero alegra la vista 

En Picos de Europa también cayó algo sobre los 2000 metros de altitud, pero creo que ha durado poco salvo en zonas puntuales como las de antes.

Un saludo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 15:39)

Bela camada de geada Pek.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Paelagius disse:


> (2.00 o tecto e aos 3.30 relâmpago)



off-topic: nesta situação o condutor apanhado numa saraivada de grandes dimensões deve parar a viatura imediatamente (o que ele bem fez) para que a velocidade de deslocamento não adicione uma componente horizontal à velocidade de queda do granizo aumentando assim ainda mais a força do impacto. Se possível devia passar do lugar do condutor para um banco traseiro a fim de evitar ferimentos, caso o pára-brisas fosse perfurado ou estilhaçado.


----------



## Pek (19 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Mínimas destacadas hoy en España fuera de estaciones de alta montaña

- Calvos (Concello de Calvos de Randín, Ourense):..........-1,8°C. Muy cerquita de Portugal y de la localidad de Tourém (Concelho de Montalegre).
- Cantalojas (Cantalojas, Guadalajara):............................ -1,7 °C
- Puerto del Pico (Villarejo del Valle, Ávila):...................... -1,3 °C
- El Puente - Sanabria (Robleda-Cervantes, Zamora):...... -0,6 °C
- Llánaves de las Reina (Boca de Huérfano, León):.......... -0,6 °C
- Remendía (Jaurrieta, Navarra):........................................ -0,5 °C

Fuentes: AEMET, Meteogalicia, Meteo Navarra (Gobierno de Navarra), SAIH y Meteoclimatic


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2015 às 15:50)

Algunas heladas hoy en España fuera de estaciones de alta montaña:

- Duruelo de la Sierra (Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria):.......... -1,2 °C
- Das (Das, Girona):..............................................................-0,6°C
- Cantalojas (Cantalojas, Guadalajara):............................ -0,5 °C
- Calvos (Concello de Calvos de Randín, Ourense):..........-0,2 °C. Muy cerquita de Portugal

Fuentes: Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya, Meteogalicia y Meteoclimatic

Más débiles y escasas que en días pasados. Muy destacable lo de la estación ourensansa de Calvos situada a poca distancia de Tourém 

P.D.: Duruelo esta mañana y el río Duero/Douro a su paso por la localidad:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Set 2015 às 16:31)

Aqui em Roma sigo com 26 °C e céu nublado. Lá apareceram uns cumulonimbus pequenos,  mas acabou por não chover.  Logo coloco aqui fotos


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Set 2015 às 22:07)

Como prometido, seguem as minhas imagens de hoje tiradas na capital italiana!






















Dia de céu nublado, com os termometros a chegarem aos 27 °C. Por volta das 18 h, na Praça de Barberini, assisti à queda de uns pinguitos! 

Amanhã volto a  Portugal!
Passei belos  dias em Roma!


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2015 às 14:36)

Otra jornada más de heladas por Iberia, esta vez más potentes que en días anteriores. En estaciones fuera de la alta montaña tenemos como más destacadas:

- Remendía (1047 m. Jaurrieta, Navarra):.......................................... -2,5 °C
- Aurizberri- Espinal (871 m. Erro, Navarra):..................................... -2,0 ºC
- Calvos (890 m. Concello de Calvos de Randín, Ourense):.............-1,2°C. Muy cerquita de Tourém (Concelho de Montalegre).
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m. Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria):......... -0,7 °C
- Cantalojas (1320 m. Cantalojas, Guadalajara):.............................. -0,3 °C
- Urbasa (886 m. Sierra de Urbasa, Navarra):................................. -0,1 ºC

Fuente: AEMET, Meteo Navarra (Gobierno de Navarra), Meteogalicia y Meteoclimatic.

Buena escarcha hoy en Duruelo:


Ayer en Fortanete (Teruel) ya se alcanzaron los -3,9 ºC. El pasado día 18 llegaron a los -4,5 ºC en esta localidad aragonesa


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2015 às 10:12)

As primeiras neves de Outono já caíram nos Alpes Austríacos, "The Winter is coming"


----------



## hurricane (23 Set 2015 às 11:33)

Este Setembro tem sido frio e invernoso na Bélgica. Das duas uma ou isto promete um bom inverno ou depois o inverno será quente e sem neve!


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2015 às 00:54)

Ahora que "The winter is coming"  os dejo un curioso vídeo preparatorio grabado a lo largo de los primeros meses de 2015 por la empresa encargada de la limpieza y retirada de la nieve de pueblos, calles y carreteras en el Valle de Arán (provincia de Lérida, Pirineos Catalanes). El trabajo detrás de la nieve.

Las mejores imágenes a partir del 2:54, pero todo el vídeo resulta curioso e interesante.


----------



## blade (25 Set 2015 às 18:14)

Mais um valor inacreditável 28ºc máxima em Moscovo temperatura mais elevada de sempre no outono a máxima média de 25 Setembro é de 12ºc. kiev também anda a rondar os 30ºc algo que não é normal.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 21:54)

Notável a amplitude térmica registada hoje na estação de *Cuellar, Segovia.*
Minima: *1,4ºC*
Máxima: *29,8ºC
*
Igualmente impressionante aquela descida de *10ºC *em apenas 1 hora.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 00:03)

Na pagina do meteobadajoz encontrei esta imagem:





 não sei que terra é pois não diz, é algures junto á fronteira


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2015 às 17:17)

Semana muy interesante la que se avecina por el Mediterráneo Occidental. De momento hoy estamos así:






Y ya han pasado cosas como éstas:

Benicasim (Castellón)







Puçol (Valencia)


Cumulonimbus sobre Valencia visto desde el avión. Se aprecia, entre otras cosas, el overshooting superando la tropopausa. El autor de la foto que es piloto de aviones comenta que ni a 11.000 metros conseguían pasar por encima de él. Igualmente se puede intuir otro detrás del situado en primer plano






Fuente:  https://mobile.twitter.com/El_Neyra

Un saludo


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2015 às 18:31)

Buen tamaño está cogiendo el asunto...


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2015 às 14:35)

Sierra Nevada (Granada) hoy. The winter is coming...











Hace una hora estaba así






Fuente:  https://mobile.twitter.com/MeteoAndalu


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2015 às 16:46)

Posible Medicane el miércoles? Ya veremos. Lo iremos siguiendo 

Salida 0 Z WRF-NMM






Salida 6 Z


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 19:39)

Pek disse:


> Posible Medicane el miércoles? Ya veremos. Lo iremos siguiendo
> 
> Salida 0 Z WRF-NMM
> 
> ...


Acho que nunca vi uma carta de vento assim!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 19:44)

Trovoada hoje de manhã em Mérida


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2015 às 17:11)

Precipitaciones destacadas en la provincia de Gerona en el día de hoy hasta las 17:30






Fuente: Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya  (www.meteo.cat)


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Tromba marina tornádica (Tornadic waterspout) ayer 28 de septiembre frente a Santa Pola (Alicante)


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 20:42)

Pek disse:


> Posible Medicane el miércoles? Ya veremos. Lo iremos siguiendo
> 
> Salida 0 Z WRF-NMM
> 
> ...





Pek disse:


> Tromba marina tornádica (Tornadic waterspout) ayer 28 de septiembre frente a Santa Pola (Alicante)



Bateu mesmo certo!


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2015 às 09:18)

Baleares ahora mismo... CCM (Complejo Convectivo de Mesoescala)
















En detalle:


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Set 2015 às 09:26)

Pek disse:


> Baleares ahora mismo...



La gota fria em todo o seu poder destrutivo... Espero que não haja perdas humanas, pois as materiais vão ser impossíveis de evitar...

E promete para o resto do Mediterrâneo Ocidental...


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2015 às 09:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> La gota fria em todo o seu poder destrutivo... Espero que não haja perdas humanas, pois as materiais vão ser impossíveis de evitar...
> 
> E promete para o resto do Mediterrâneo Ocidental...



Y yo tengo que caminar casi 1 hora ahora mismo para llegar a una reunión....


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Set 2015 às 09:56)

Pek disse:


> Y yo tengo que caminar casi 1 hora ahora mismo para llegar a una reunión....



Off-Topic: Umas pedras nos bolsos por causa do vento, um bom impermeável e umas botas de cano alto para a chuva


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Umas pedras nos bolsos por causa do vento, um bom impermeável e umas botas de cano alto para a chuva



 Al final he podido llegar sin problemas, aunque algo mojadillo, claro 

Algunas imágenes más del CCM






Comentada, con las ondas gravitatorias y los overshootings generados por el complejo convectivo






Avanzada la mañana






Animación de rayos de esta mañana


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2015 às 15:02)

Nueva nevadilla en los Pirineos, estas vez algo más consistente que la del 5 de septiembre. Imágenes comparativas de la webcam de las Granjas de Viadós (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca)

5 de septiembre:






Hoy por la mañana


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2015 às 00:15)

Alguna imagen más del CCM de hoy en Baleares

Pasada madrugada






Esta mañana


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Consecuencias:

Temporal en Barcelona esta mañana:



Inundaciones en Cerdeña



Trombas marinas tornádicas (Tornadic waterspouts) aquí en Menorca. Al norte del pueblo de Fornells:






Fuente: Toni Mascaró Martínez

P.D.: No directamente por este CCM pero sí por las tormentas de ayer en el sur de la Península, parece que hay un ciudadano británico desaparecido en Málaga por las inundaciones provocadas por las fuertes lluvias. Una pena


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2015 às 00:49)

Ahora mismo por Menorca nos está entrando el cambio de dirección del viento pasando a la componente norte acompañado de precipitación correspondiente al complejo convectivo asociado a la baja:

Captura del radar de hace un rato:






El centro de la baja roza Menorca y arrecia el viento


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2015 às 01:51)

Ahora mismo tenemos rachas máximas de viento en Mahón de hasta 115 km/h y velocidades sostenidas de unos 70 km/h. En otros sitios de la isla y de Baleares se superan estas cifras. En cuanto a precipitaciones ayer se superaron los 103 mm en Escorca (Mallorca)

Tres vídeos de muy mala calidad grabados por mí hace un ratillo aquí en pleno centro de la capital (Mahón). Si os fijáis bien podréis ver el árbol de la izquierda del todo partido por la mitad (la otra mitad arrancada a su lado enganchada en un cable), muchas ramas de gran tamaño por el suelo, mesas y sillas a decenas de metros de las terrazas de los bares en que se encuentran normalmente, etc. Y eso que esta zona está muy protegida del viento al estar en pleno centro de la ciudad (plaza del Ayuntamiento )

En este momento no sopla muy fuerte pero la lluvia ya hace formas curiosas y el viento ya había partido el  árbol y muchas ramas


Sube la intensidad y el viento provoca un corte de luz (hacia la mitad del vídeo)


Arrecia la precipitación. Bastante espectacular cómo llovía haciendo cortinas con agua cayendo de todas partes 


Ahora hace todavía más viento que en esos vídeos pero lamentablemente mi móvil es de muy mala calidad y no refleja bien lo que acontece


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2015 às 02:15)

Para terminar el día os dejo una bonita imagen que ha sido merecedora del reconocimiento a la "Astronomy Picture of the Day" de la NASA en el día de ayer (29 de septiembre). Es una bonita composición del eclipse de la "superluna" con una tormenta de fondo. La fotografía se hizo frente a los islotes de Es Vedrà y Es Vedranell en Ibiza. Fotografía de Jose Antonio Hervás







Mayor tamaño aquí: http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150929.html


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 17:01)




----------



## Pek (2 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Consecuencias de la perturbación mediterránea (que finalmente no ha llegado a consituirse completamente como Medicane) en Menorca y que generó rachas de viento de unos 120 km/h (y eso que los observatorios meteorológicos están en las zonas menos ventosas de la isla. Seguramente, y a la luz de los destrozos causados en una isla muy acostumbrada al viento fuerte como Menorca, ese valor fue netamente superado en no pocos lugares menorquines) y precipitaciones de más de 150 mm en 24 horas:

Es Castell:











Sant Lluís:






Mahón














































Ferreries:
















Alaior:






Ciutadella:





















Es Migjorn Gran:











Fuentes:
http://menorca.info/menorca/fotos/fotos-temporal-viento-menorca-octubre.html
http://menorca.info/menorca/sucesos/2015/497676/temporal-causa-numerosos-destrozos-menorca.html

P.D: Yo hice muchas fotos con el móvil que colgaré con algo de tiempo en un reportaje exclusivamente dedicado a Mahón


----------



## Pek (2 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Consecuencias en el mar y el litoral:

Lanchas y barcas arrastrados y destrozados:
















Rescates en alta mar:







Arrastre de lodos, limos, arenas y tierras a la costa por las fuertes lluvias:











Fuente: http://menorca.info/

El agua de esa zona tiene un color turquesa y una transparencia espectacular. Normalmente es así:






Foto: http://www.lettera43.it/viaggi/quali-sono-le-spiagge-migliori-di-minorca_43675215156.htm

P.D.: El temporal mediterráneo de estos días ha causado que se sepa al menos 3 muertos de origen británico por las inundaciones y el temporal marino (1 en Málaga y 2 en Cataluña). Una pena.


----------



## Pek (2 Out 2015 às 19:50)

Heladas notables hoy para la fecha por la Península Ibérica. En estaciones fuera de la alta montaña tenemos como más destacadas:


- Cuéllar (795 m. Cuéllar, Segovia):............................................................ -3,1ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m. Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria):.................. -2,8 °C
- Vega del Codorno (1337 m. Vega del Codorno, Cuenca):..................... -2,6 ºC
- Mahide (823 m. Mahide, Zamora):.......................................................... -2,5 ºC. A 12 km en línea recta de Petisqueira (União das Freguesias de São Julião de Palácios e Deilão, Concelho de Bragança)
- Calvos (890 m. Concello de Calvos de Randín, Ourense):.....................-2,0 °C. A 4 km en línea recta de Tourém (Tourém, Concelho de Montalegre).
- El Puente - Sanabria (935 m. Robleda-Cervantes, Zamora):................. -1,1 °C. A 16 km en línea recta de Río de Onor (União das Freguesias de Aveleda e Rio de Onor, Concelho de Bragança)
- Burgo de Osma (932 m. Burgo de Osma-Ciudad de Osma, Soria):..... -1,0 ºC

Fuente: AEMET, Meteogalicia, Meteoclimatic y AWEKAS.

En contraste, máximas elevadas hoy en puntos de Andalucía:






Fuente: AEMET

Por último, destacar los *-9,6 ºC* conseguidos en la Dolina de El Hoyón (1460 m. Ródenas, Teruel) el pasado 18 de septiembre, en lo que supone la temperatura más baja registrada nunca en España en el mes de septiembre (tanto en estación oficial como en estaciones serias y rigurosas de redes de aficionados). Más información aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2015-2016-t146477.0.html;msg3418245#msg3418245

De esta forma, las temperaturas mínimas absolutas en España por meses (incluyendo estaciones oficiales y aquellas serias y rigurosas de diversas redes de aficionados):

Enero
   -28.2......Molina de Aragon-Guadalajara 28-01-1952. OFICIAL

Febrero
   -32.0......Estany Gento-Lleida 02-02-1956. OFICIAL

Marzo
   -24.8......Remendia-Salazar-Navarra 01-03-2005. OFICIAL

Abril
   -24.0......Estany Gento-Lleida 03-04-1952. OFICIAL

Mayo
   -13.0......Larra Camalonga-Navarra 07-05-2010. RED DE AFICIONADOS

Junio
   -10.3......Las Maladetas-Huesca 01-06-2011. RED DE AFICIONADOS

Julio
   -7.0........Leitariegos-Asturias 17-07-1963. OFICIAL

Agosto
   -7.8........Dolina de Rodenas-Teruel  27-08-2011. RED DE AFICIONADOS

Septiembre
   -9.6.......Dolina de Rodenas-Teruel 18-09-2015. RED DE AFICIONADOS

Octubre
   -16.2......Hoyos Sengros-Cantabria 31-10-2013. RED DE AFICIONADOS

Noviembre
   -25.6......Larra-Camalonga-Navarra 28-11-2008. RED DE AFICIONADOS

Diciembre
   -30.7......Hoyos Sengros-Cantabria  10-12-2013. RED DE AFICIONADOS

Año
    -32.0.....Estany Gento-Lleida 02-02-1956. OFICIAL

Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2015-2016-t146477.0.html;msg3418187#msg3418187


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 16:23)

Já começa a haver _snow_ no norte da Europa:


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2015 às 16:35)

Gran espectáculo eléctrico esta madrugada en Barcelona y su entorno. A destacar también la intensidad de las lluvias, con lugares en los que han caído casi 50 mm en apenas 30 minutos



Mapa de rayos hasta las 08:00 UTC, destacando notablemente los Pirineos Orientales y ciertos tramos del litoral






Algunas fotos:





Autor: Enric Navarrete





Autor: Enric Navarrete





Autor: Jaume Cusidó





Autores: Cristian y Lina

Fuentes: Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya y http://www.ara.cat


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2015 às 23:45)

Noche muy fría la pasada por la Cordillera Cantábrica con temperaturas mínimas entre los -4 ºC y los -7 ºC en algunas estaciones leonesas y palentinas situadas entre los 1100 y los 1450 m de las redes SAIH y Meteoclimatic. No obstante, sin ser tan baja, merece la pena destacar la mínima del observatorio AEMET de León, que con -0,9 ºC se convierte en la primera capital de provincia en registrar una helada este otoño en su observatorio oficial (Ávila ya lo había hecho antes, pero no en su estación de AEMET, situada en un lugar poco propenso para las mínimas).






Un saludo


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 17:03)




----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2015 às 17:50)

*Inundações fazem 16 mortos na Côte d'Azur*

Pelo menos 16 pessoas morreram e cinco estão desaparecidas em França, devido às inundações provocadas pelas fortes chuvas que assolaram a região da Côte d’Azur durante a noite de sábado. O balanço de vítimas é provisório.Ruas submersas em Cannes, Antibes, Mandelieu-la-Napoule, Villeneuve-Loubet e Nice, estradas cortadas e comboios parados, com centenas de passageiros a bordo, foram outros dos efeitos da intempérie, que deixou sem luz cerca de 35 mil habitações e arrastou vários automóveis para o mar.
O Presidente, François Hollande, já exprimiu a sua solidariedade e apresentou condolências àqueles que eram próximos das vítimas. Também o primeiro-ministro francês, Manuel Valls, deu conta da sua “profunda emoção face às terríveis consequências das intempéries” e garantiu apoio às famílias enlutadas. O dilúvio foi “muito violento e concentrado”, disse à AFP o perfeito da região dos Alpes Marítimos, Adolphe Colrat, quando o sol já brilhava num céu azul neste domingo de manhã na Côte d'Azur. Em dois dias, a zona litoral recebeu o equivalente de chuva à média normal para todo um mês de Outubro, ou seja, 10% da precipitação anual.
Três pessoas idosas morreram afogadas num lar de reformados perto de Antibes. Outras três vítimas foram descobertas dentro da sua viatura em Vallauris-Golfe-Juan. Em Mandelieu-la-Napoule, quatro corpos foram recuperados e outras quatro pessoas foram dadas como desaparecidas. Várias vítimas foram encontradas em garagens dentro dos seus carros. “Já não tenho nada, a água levou tudo”, contou um habitante que vivia no rés-do-chão de uma casa e que só conseguiu salvar-se trepando para o telhado.
Numa região onde a época alta turística ainda está no seu pleno, mais de 500 pessoas, incluindo muitos britânicos e dinamarqueses, viram-se obrigados a pernoitar nos terminais do aeroporto de Nice. Centenas de passageiros, muitos deles turistas, passaram a noite no interior dos comboios imobilizados nas estações.
O balanço desta intempérie, que muitos descreveram como uma “situação de apocalipse”, é, ainda assim, inferior ao que foi provocado pelas chuvas torrenciais de Junho de 2010 naquela região e que causou 25 mortos e perto de mil milhões de euros de prejuízos.

PÚBLICO

Outras notícias em francês sobre a intempérie:

https://www.google.pt/search?hl=fr&...imes&hl=fr&gl=fr&authuser=0&tbm=nws&tbs=sbd:1


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2015 às 18:23)

*Inondations torrentielles liées à des orages diluviens dans le Sud-Est : au moins 16 morts*

Un épisode orageux intense a concerné tout particulièrement les départements du sud-est de la France. La dégradation orageuse a frappé dans un premier temps la Camargue, en produisant des pluies très abondantes, accompagnées de chutes de grêle parfois significatives. De fortes pluies orageuses concernaient simultanément le Gard et l'Ardèche, avec des lames d'eau souvent supérieures à 70 mm en peu de temps. En soirée, ces orages se sont décalés vers l'est, avec des intensités plus marquées sur le littoral des Bouches-du-Rhône, puis des Alpes-Maritimes où un système orageux multicellulaire (MCS) rétrograde a provoqué des pluies exceptionnelles, causant la mort d'au moins 16 personnes. C'est donc le caractère explosif et intensif de ces précipitations qui a conduit au drame
La Côte-d'Azur a été balayée en soirée par un orage diluvien, touchant particulièrement Cannes, Antibes et la région de Nice. Une lame d'eau exceptionnelle de 175 mm en 2h a été relevée à Cannes (dont 106 mm en 1 h), 159 mm à Mandelieu la Napoule (dont 99 mm en 1 h). 80 à 120 mm sont relevés entre Antibes et Nice. La station de Nice bat d'ailleurs son record absolu de précipitations en 1h avec 74 mm, battant les 63 mm du 30 septembre 1998. Les inondations sont particulièrement nombreuses sur ces localités ainsi qu'entre Monaco, Biot, Cagnes/Mer, Villeneuve-Loubet, Juan-les-Pins, Vallauris ou Mandelieu.
Depuis samedi 00h, on relève entre 40 et 100 mm de pluies sur les Bouches-du-Rhône, l'Hérault, le Gard et l'Ardèche (de 50 mm sur la région de Montpellier à 95mm à Saint-Sauveur en passant par 85 mm à Cardet et 52 mm à Arles). Le vent de sud-est a atteint des rafales proches de 70 km/h entre Montpellier (34) et Aigues-Mortes (13), jusqu'à 92 km/h à Istres au passage d'un violent orage. Plusieurs centaines d'interventions de pompiers ont été effectuées dans les Bouches-du-Rhône et le Vaucluse en raison d'inondations. C'est d'ailleurs en Vaucluse que les cumuls de pluie les plus importants sont relevés avec 123 mm à Oppede sur les crêtes du Lubéron, 122 mm à Murs, 118 mm à Cabrières-d'Avignon, 109 mm à Vedène et 104 mm à Carpentras.
Les sapeurs-pompiers des Bouches-du-Rhône ont indiqué avoir procédé à plus de 240 interventions qui sont en cours sur les Bouches-du-Rhône en raison de l’épisode pluvio-orageux, accompagné de fortes rafales de vent (près de 80 km/h) et de chutes de grêle. Les secteurs de la Camargue et du pays Salonais, et plus précisément les communes de Salon-de-Provence, les Salins de Giraud, et Cavaillon ont été assez affectés par des inondations liées au ruissellement. 16 personnes au moins sont mortes dans des inondations consécutives aux très violents orages qui se sont abattus sur les Alpes-Maritimes. 3 autres sont disparues. Ce déluge de pluie a notamment entraîné la crue du petit fleuve côtier de la Brague, qui a alors submergé des rues de Cannes, Antibes, Mandelieu-la-Napoule, Villeneuve-Loubet et Nice. Plusieurs personnes malveillantes ont profité de ces intempéries meurtrières pour se livrer à des vols durant la nuit. Neuf personnes suspectées de s'être livrées à des pillages ont été interpellées
Cet intense épisode pluvieux et orageux qui a balayé tout le sud-est de la France samedi s'évacuait peu à peu en fin de soirée vers l'Italie, l'alerte orange aux intempéries étant maintenue jusqu'à 23 heures dans le Var et les Alpes-Maritimes. En deux jours, la zone littorale aura reçu l'équivalent en pluie d'un mois d'octobre moyen, soit 10% des précipitations annuelles, a calculé la mairie de Nice. De gros dégâts matériels sont aussi à craindre alors que quelque 35 000 foyers ont été d'électricité, dont 14 000 à Cannes. Au plus fort de la crise hier (samedi) soir, on dénombrait 70.000 foyers privés d’électricité.
Les autorités n'ont pas encore donné un bilan détaillé. Les victimes se concentrent surtout dans l’ouest du département. Trois personnes ont notamment péri dans une maison de retraite de Biot. Trois autres sont mortes noyées dans leur voiture à Vallauris, prises au piège en voulant franchir un mini-tunnel. Une femme a été retrouvée sans vie dans un parking cannois, une autre personne sur la voie publique. A Mandelieu-la-Napoule,  une lame d’eau a pris au piège les habitants de plusieurs résidences, descendus dans les parkings souterrains mettre leurs voitures à l’abri : au moins sept morts. La liste pourrait bien s’allonger. Les services de secours, toujours selon le ministère, ont procédé au cours de la nuit à 241 interventions et 23 hélitreuillages. Leur centre opérationnel a reçu 2000 appels. depuis le¶début de l'événement Plus de 3000 appels ont été enregistrés et plus de 750 interventions réalisées. Le réseau routier secondaire était encore impraticable en de nombreux points au petit matin. Une partie de l'autoroute A8 a été submergée par le fleuve de la Brague près d'Antibes et une grue va devoir déblayer dimanche un éboulement au niveau de Mougins.
Le maire LR de Cannes David Lisnard a déploré des personnes "pas toujours disciplinées" et "semblant très attachées à leurs véhicules". Nombre des victimes des intempéries, notamment dans la commune de Mandelieu-la-Napoule, une commune limitrophe de Cannes, ont été surprises par l'eau en tentant de sortir leurs voitures de parkings souterrains, selon les autorités. Dans une région où la saison touristique bat encore son plein, plus de 500 personnes, dont de nombreux Britanniques et Danois, se sont retrouvés coincés, hébergés dans les terminaux de l'aéroport de Nice. Des centaines de "naufragés du rail" ont également été recensés dans la soirée de samedi. Les passagers de deux trains ont été évacués par les secours dans les Alpes-Maritimes, notamment un groupe de pèlerins âgés dont le train était arrêté en pleine voie à Cannes-La Bocca. L'état de "catastrophe naturelle" sera décrété mercredi en conseil des ministres. "Les indemnisations seront versées dans un délai de trois mois" a précisé l'Élysée.

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## hurricane (4 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Tenho reparado que a posição do anticiclone no Norte da Europa está a trazer muito frio já para a zona leste e também central da europa. Aqui na Bélgica tem estado sol mas noites já muito frias. 

É normal isto acontecer assim tão cedo? Será um prenúncio de um Inverno bem frio?


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2015 às 00:19)

hurricane disse:


> Tenho reparado que a posição do anticiclone no Norte da Europa está a trazer muito frio já para a zona leste e também central da europa. Aqui na Bélgica tem estado sol mas noites já muito frias.



Efectivamente é esperado para esta semana que uma massa de ar árctica "desça" do norte da Sibéria parta latitudes mais baixas no leste europeu. Interessante de ver até que ponto as temperaturas irão descer...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Out 2015 às 19:56)

É impressionante como, a frente que atravessou Portugal ontem, explode quando chega a França...
Parece que a região sul de França vai ser mais uma vez afetada por chuvas e trovoadas fortes...
É uma pena


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 23:53)

Aviso vermelho para chuva e laranja para trovoada na Sardenha.

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/po_PT/0/0/IT019-Sardegna.html


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2015 às 10:45)

O Mau tempo que está a afectar  o sul de Itália tem feito estragos abundantes deixo aqui alguns registos tirados do face:


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2015 às 19:38)

Tempo muito frio por Bruxelas. Hoje a máxima foi de 4º ou 5ºC. Com um nevoeiro muito desagradável. Já preveem inclusive queda neve para as zonas altas da Bélgica na quarta-feira! Isto promete!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2015 às 23:02)

hurricane disse:


> Tempo muito frio por Bruxelas. Hoje a máxima foi de 4º ou 5ºC. Com um nevoeiro muito desagradável. Já preveem inclusive queda neve para as zonas altas da Bélgica na quarta-feira! Isto promete!



Uau, vai começar cedo este ano, e segundo algumas análises minhas este inverno vai prometer e bem para a Europa central.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2015 às 23:37)

Aqui pela Dinamarca também já se fala que vai ser um Inverno forte e a começar cedo


----------



## JLeiria (14 Out 2015 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Pela Suíça também já no dia de hoje e de amanhã muitos montes se vão pintar de branco!
Deixo aqui um conjunto de webcams para quem quiser poder sempre ver estes pequenos "bilhetes postais" 

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/home/meteo/valeurs-de-mesures/images-webcam.html


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 16:47)




----------



## Pek (14 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Temperaturas máximas bastante bajas hoy en la Comunidad Autónoma de Navarra. En estaciones fuera de la alta montaña tenemos:

Aralar GN 1344 m.......................              3,0ºC
Belagua SAIH 1382 mm..............        3,0ºC
Gorramendi GN 1071 m.............       3,9ºC
Remendia GN 1047 m.................        6,7ºC
Burguete SAIH 893 m ..................       7,0ºC
Aurizberri-Espinal CYNP 872 m.. 7,8ºC
Urbasa GN 886 m   .........................               8,2ºC

Fuente: Gobierno de Navarra, SAIH y Climaynievepirineos
Más información:http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2015-2016-t146477.216.html#msg3420312


----------



## hurricane (14 Out 2015 às 22:20)

A neve começou mesmo cedo nalgumas partes da Europa. Aqui na Bélgica já caiu bastante nas zonas mais altas o que não é muito tempo. O ambiente tem estado mesmo gelado e ainda vamos a 15 de Outubro. Neste momento 2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 22:37)

De facto muito frio, fica o mapa com as temperaturas actuais:

Algumas estações dos Alpes a registarem -7/-8ºC valores valentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 00:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto muito frio, fica o mapa com as temperaturas actuais:
> 
> Algumas estações dos Alpes a registarem -7/-8ºC valores valentes.


Sempre me questionei se a sensação de frio de 0ºC na Europa Central, tipo Alemanha, é igual a 0ºC aqui. Porque já houve várias pessoas que me disseram que com 10ºC na Alemanha até se está de manga curta enquanto que aqui uma pessoa quase morre...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Out 2015 às 02:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sempre me questionei se a sensação de frio de 0ºC na Europa Central, tipo Alemanha, é igual a 0ºC aqui. Porque já houve várias pessoas que me disseram que com 10ºC na Alemanha até se está de manga curta enquanto que aqui uma pessoa quase morre...


 Não é. Eu pelo menos já estive na Finlândia várias vezes e conseguia suportar melhor as temperaturas negativas de lá do que por exemplo 5ºC aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2015 às 02:23)

Grandes células neste momento na Sicília, Itália.

Neste webcam de Palermo está a haver show:

http://www.siciliacam.it/webcam/citta/teatro-massimo-palermo/


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2015 às 02:53)

Impressionante a frequência das descargas. Que valente trovoada!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2015 às 03:24)

Brutal downburst que está a ocorrer. O teatro simplesmente desapareceu!


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2015 às 09:07)

-7,4 ºC en Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m. Soria) hoy. Helada ya considerable
















Nota: En el término municipal de Duruelo de la Sierra es donde nace el río Duero/Douro, de ahí su nombre. Es una localidad hermanada con Porto. https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duruelo_de_la_Sierra#Ciudades_hermanadas 

Hacinas (996 m. Burgos): -5,6ºC


Luego hago una recpilación de todas las redes. En alta montaña se han quedado entre -9 y -10 de mínima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2015 às 13:27)

Ontem gravei a trovoada de Palermo, através da Livecam do Teatro Massimo.

Em time lapse, de notar a grande enxurrada no fim.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2015 às 14:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem gravei a trovoada de Palermo, através da Livecam do Teatro Massimo.
> 
> Em time lapse, de notar a grande enxurrada no fim.



Que brutalidade apartir do 3ºminuto!


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Out 2015 às 14:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que brutalidade apartir do 3ºminuto!


Bem que mega chuvada....


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2015 às 19:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem gravei a trovoada de Palermo, através da Livecam do Teatro Massimo.
> 
> Em time lapse, de notar a grande enxurrada no fim.


Só lhe faltou o som para ser perfeito!  Que bela rega levaram os palermitanos!


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2015 às 20:06)

Algunas mínimas destacadas de hoy en estaciones situadas fuera de la alta montaña:

- Estación del Duero en salida del embalse Cuerda del Pozo (1049 m, El Royo, Soria):........-9,3 ºC (Área despoblada)
- Aguas Amargas (1615 m, Griegos, Teruel):.............................................................................. -9,1 ºC (Área despoblada)
- Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Pineda de la Sierra, Burgos):.................................................... -9,0 ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m. Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria):................................................... -7,4 °C
- Ávila-Zona Sur (1066 m, Ávila, Ávila):........................................................................................ -7,1 ºC
- Llánaves de la Reina (1450 m, Boca de Huérgano, León):..................................................... -6,4 ºC
- Molinos de Duero (1100 m, Molinos de Duero, Soria):.......................................................... -5,8ºC
- Hacinas (996 m, Hacinas, Burgos):........................................................................................... -5,6 ºC

Fuente: SAIH y Meteoclimatic

En alta montaña:

- Mont Roig (2863 m, Lleida):................................................................................................... -9,4 ºC. Máxima:..... 0,6 ºC
- Pica d'Estats (3143 m, Lleida):............................................................................................... -8,3 ºC. Máxima:..... 0,0 ºC
- Bonaigua (2266 m, Lleida):.................................................................................................... -8,0 ºC. Máxima:..... 1,6 ºC

Fuente: Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya y Meteo Valls d'Àneu

Un saludo


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 20:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem gravei a trovoada de Palermo, através da Livecam do Teatro Massimo.
> 
> Em time lapse, de notar a grande enxurrada no fim.


Isso nem parece chuva  Parece mais que caiu um oceano


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem gravei a trovoada de Palermo, através da Livecam do Teatro Massimo.
> 
> Em time lapse, de notar a grande enxurrada no fim.



A partir do 3º minuto é impressionante, que chuvada monumental!


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2015 às 20:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem gravei a trovoada de Palermo, através da Livecam do Teatro Massimo.
> 
> Em time lapse, de notar a grande enxurrada no fim.



Esta vez a nosotros (Menorca) nos ha pasado totalmente de refilón esta situación mediterránea, dejando en la isla algo de lluvia (unos 30 mm en lugares puntuales) y viento. Poca cosa. Lo gordo se ha ido más al este, a la zona del Tirreno.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2015 às 21:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Só lhe faltou o som para ser perfeito!  Que bela rega levaram os palermitanos!



Infelizmente a maioria destas livecams não têm som. Se tivessem era um regalo.


guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso nem parece chuva  Parece mais que caiu um oceano



É mesmo. Não sei quais foram as áreas mais afectadas, não vi imagens de radar, mas pelo menos a zona do vídeo foi afectada e de que maneira. Provavelmente um downburst, que é o fenómeno responsável por fazer cair estas cascatas autênticas, e com rajadas, provocando muitos estragos.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 14:52)

Deixo aqui três fotos da trovoada de ontem em Gela, Sicília.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 14:55)

Pek disse:


> -7,4 ºC en Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m. Soria) hoy. Helada ya considerable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é que são inversões potentes, grande geada e minima espectacular.


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2015 às 17:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isso é que são inversões potentes, grande geada e minima espectacular.



Y al día siguiente aún bajaron más las mínimas en Duruelo, llegando hasta los -7,6ºC con una notable oscilación térmica diaria.


De ayer día 16 tenemos los siguientes valores destacados en estaciones fuera de la alta montaña:

- Estación del Duero en salida del embalse Cuerda del Pozo (1049 m, El Royo, Soria):........-9,4 ºC (Área despoblada)
- Fuentecantos (1032 m, Fuentecantos, Soria):...........................................................................-8,1 ºC
- Riocavado de la Sierra (1180 m, Riocavado de la Sierra, Burgos):........................................ -8,1 ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m. Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria):................................................... -7,6 °C
- Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Pineda de la Sierra, Burgos):.................................................... -6,9 ºC
- Garray (1022 m, Garray, Soria):................................................................................................ -6,8 ºC
- Remendía (1047 m, Jaurrieta, Navarra):.................................................................................. -6,5 °C
- Molinos de Duero (1100 m, Molinos de Duero, Soria):.......................................................... -6,3 ºC
- Hacinas (996 m, Hacinas, Burgos):........................................................................................... -6,1 ºC

Fuentes: SAIH, Meteoclimatic, SIAR y Gobierno de Navarra

Vaya dos noches que ha habido por aquella zona de Soria y Burgos...


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2015 às 15:03)

Baja con tintes subtropicales cerca del Cabo San Vicente y Vórtice Convectivo de Mesoescala (VCM) en el entorno de Valencia con aparente intento de formación de Medicane (algo que no ocurre):











Animación:







Deteniéndonos con más detalle en el VCM mediterráneo:

















Más información sobre los VCM (Vórtices Convectivos de Mesoescala) y su rotación ciclónica:
http://www.tiempo.com/ram/106952/vortices-convectivos-de-mesoescala-del-28-de-sept-2014/
http://www.tiempo.com/ram/1674/vrtice-mesoescalar-de-niveles-medios-de-origen-convectivo/
http://www.tiempo.com/ram/21849/vortice-convectivo-mesoescala-vc/


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2015 às 18:19)

Supercélula ayer en el entorno de Las Rozas (Madrid)











Autor: Alberto Lunas Arias

Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/fotos-supercelula-comunidad-de-madrid-18-octubre-2015-t146674.0.html


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2015 às 21:16)

Pek disse:


> Supercélula ayer en el entorno de Las Rozas (Madrid)
> 
> Autor: Alberto Lunas Arias
> 
> Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/fotos-supercelula-comunidad-de-madrid-18-octubre-2015-t146674.0.html


Fantástica!


----------



## manchester (22 Out 2015 às 13:02)

Tornado na Grécia hoje de manhã


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2015 às 14:47)

Tornado numa zona muito urbanizada...medo!


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 22:08)




----------



## Orion (24 Out 2015 às 22:08)




----------



## Pek (28 Out 2015 às 10:46)

Monte Perdido y su glaciar en días pasados de este otoño. Al fondo se ve el espectacular Valle de Pineta. Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca.







Más detalle:











Autor: Forero Naturalezo
Fuente y reportaje completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4156

Esta temporada 2014-2015 ha sido muy mala para este glaciar, perdiendo una media de 1,7 metros de espesor.

Hace unos días también se hizo la medida del balance del glaciar de La Maladeta, también en los Pirineos Aragoneses y la provincia de Huesca. Aún no se saben los resultados, pero no tiene buena pinta. Una imagen de aquel día:






Autor: Forero Pw-5. 
Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4141&start=210#p98628

Ahora mismo la zona en la que se encuentra aquel macizo del Monte Perdido presenta una buena imagen. A ver cómo se comporta esta temporada. Captura de webcam de hace una hora aproximadamente:






Un saludo


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Out 2015 às 01:37)

Precipitação prevista para Marbella, província de Málaga.






Cerca de 150 mm em 6 horas. Para a cidade de Málaga, cerca de 90 mm em 6 horas. Veremos as próximas saídas. Situação para acompanhar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Out 2015 às 18:35)

Valores extremos de precipitação previstos para o sul de Itália, região de Calabria este fim de semana.


Precipitação prevista nas próximas 57 horas:






Cerca de 600 mm em algumas zonas. Incrível. Nas próximas saídas de certeza que irá desagravar pois isto é um valor absurdo. De qualquer das formas a região já está em aviso vermelho para chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Out 2015 às 23:32)

GFS a piorar ainda mais a situação na saída das 18z.


Algumas zonas do sul de Calabria com mais de 500 mm previstos para Domingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 00:01)

Boas Rui, de facto o cenário é mais que medonho, pobre Itália, catástrofe à vista, mais uma. 
Regime torrencial durante horas...nenhum sitio do mundo se safa,enfim, vamos acompanhado a situação.


----------



## Mike26 (31 Out 2015 às 00:15)

É comum termos tantas situações de intensa precipitação num espaço de tempo tão curto nessa zona do Mediterrâneo ou este ano está simplesmente a ser um ano mais catastrófico para essas terras?  se não me engano, desde que o Verão terminou (e mesmo durante o decorrer dessa estação do ano) têm-se sucedido vários episódios de acumulados incríveis de precipitação em poucos dias, tanto no norte como no sul de Itália


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2015 às 02:00)

Mike26 disse:


> É comum termos tantas situações de intensa precipitação num espaço de tempo tão curto nessa zona do Mediterrâneo ou este ano está simplesmente a ser um ano mais catastrófico para essas terras?  se não me engano, desde que o Verão terminou (e mesmo durante o decorrer dessa estação do ano) têm-se sucedido vários episódios de acumulados incríveis de precipitação em poucos dias, tanto no norte como no sul de Itália



É de facto comum haver por lá situações severas ou mesmo muito severas nesta altura do ano. A temperatura continental arrefece e as águas quentes do Mediterrâneo começam a fervilhar as tempestades. A atmosfera torna-se muito instável, qualquer depressão que passe por lá, por mais pequena que seja, pode gerar grandes temporais com chuvas diluvianas. Assim como acontece no inverno e primavera. A Sérvia, Bósnia, Croácia e Grécia são outros países que sofrem bastante com a influência do Mediterrâneo, mas a Itália diria que está no foco.

Todos os anos ouvem-se notícias de casos extremos por lá. Este é mais um.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 08:16)

Bela sequência de minimas congelantes em _*Miercurea Ciu, Roménia *(cota 662mts)_ ,um local de inversão térmica por excelência, dos mais espetaculares do território europeu.


31/10/2015:* -7,5ºC*
30/10/2015: *-7,9ºC*
29/10/2015: *-7,6ºC*
28/10/2015: *-7,7ºC*






Fonte: http://www.meteoromania.ro/anm/?page_id=640


----------



## Mike26 (31 Out 2015 às 16:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> É de facto comum haver por lá situações severas ou mesmo muito severas nesta altura do ano. A temperatura continental arrefece e as águas quentes do Mediterrâneo começam a fervilhar as tempestades. A atmosfera torna-se muito instável, qualquer depressão que passe por lá, por mais pequena que seja, pode gerar grandes temporais com chuvas diluvianas. Assim como acontece no inverno e primavera. A Sérvia, Bósnia, Croácia e Grécia são outros países que sofrem bastante com a influência do Mediterrâneo, mas a Itália diria que está no foco.
> 
> Todos os anos ouvem-se notícias de casos extremos por lá. Este é mais um.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento  tinha noção que tais eventos se deviam às elevadas temperaturas típicas do Mediterrâneo mas não fazia ideia que fosse algo tão comum todos os anos. Por um lado gostava de testemunhar um evento desses mas por outro, não sei não.. É preciso muita cautela com situações tão agressivas como estas.


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2015 às 14:05)

Em Cadiz também já chove com alguma intensidade, deve ir piorando.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:18)

Sevilha sobre chuva intensa, apanhada pelo radar de Loulé:


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 19:21)

Impressionante a quantidade de descargas elétricas no estreito de Gibraltar


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 20:00)

Mediterrâneo em alta hoje!


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2015 às 21:25)

Fotos do temporal que também hoje fustigou a região de Calabria sul de Itália:
Fotos  de um forum privado de meteorologia!


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2015 às 23:43)

Increíble la que hay liada en el sur de Iberia y el Mar de Alborán

Hace unas horas






Ahora


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 00:16)

Algunas imágenes de hoy sacadas de  https://mobile.twitter.com/ecazatormentas

Destrozos en Málaga por el oleaje y la lluvia




















Cádiz






Motril (Granada)


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 09:36)

Evolución de la situación en las últimas horas

Ayer por la tarde-noche:






De madrugada:






Ahora:


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 09:55)

En el día de hoy hasta la hora actual tenemos en la provincia de Alicante el siguiente cuadro de precipitaciones:






Efectos del viento en la misma provincia






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela

Alcoy






Xaló






Fuente: https://twitter.com/avametpred


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 10:05)

Sierra Nevada:


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 12:25)

Onda (Castellón): 130 mm y llueve así ahora mismo


Rambla de Rambutxar (Sant Vicent del Raspeig, Alicante). Habitualmente seca, ahora está así:


Ahora mismo tenemos estos acumulados en el día de hoy:

P.N dels Ports (Tarragona)........... 166,1 mm
Embalse Buseo (Valencia).............155,8 mm
Benafigos (Castellón).....................150,8 mm
Catí (Castellón)............................. 142,4 mm
Castell de Castells (Alicante)......... 141,8 mm
Siete Aguas (Valencia).................. 138,2 mm
Sot de Ferrer (Castellón)................137,4 mm
Xòvar (Castellón)........................... 135,4 mm
Embalse Ribesalbes (Castellón).... 131,0 mm
Onda (Castellón)............................ 129,6 mm

Ojito en las próximas horas a la provincia de Tarragona...

Rachas de viento máximas en la zona que en ciertos puntos superan los 120 km/h

Por aquí (Menorca) nada de lluvia y viento moderado a fuerte con rachas en Mahón entre los 70 y los 80 km/h


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2015 às 12:32)

Pek disse:


> Onda (Castellón):


Tremendo, demais


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 13:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> É de facto comum haver por lá situações severas ou mesmo muito severas nesta altura do ano. A temperatura continental arrefece e as águas quentes do Mediterrâneo começam a fervilhar as tempestades. A atmosfera torna-se muito instável, qualquer depressão que passe por lá, por mais pequena que seja, pode gerar grandes temporais com chuvas diluvianas. Assim como acontece no inverno e primavera. A Sérvia, Bósnia, Croácia e Grécia são outros países que sofrem bastante com a influência do Mediterrâneo, mas a Itália diria que está no foco.
> 
> Todos os anos ouvem-se notícias de casos extremos por lá. Este é mais um.



En el caso de las precipitaciones torrenciales e inundaciones violentas y repentinas ligadas a torrentes habitualmente secos o con poco caudal (flash floods), sin duda los países que generalmente más sufren las situaciones severas mediterráneas son los propios del Mediterráneo Occidental (España, Italia y Francia). Serbia, Bosnia, Croacia y Grecia usualmente no se sitúan a la altura de los países anteriormente citados. Esta circunstancia puede observarse perfectamente en este mapa de Frecuencia Anual Media de Inundaciones en Europa (1980-2000) que incluye esta circunstancia:






En particular destacan las regiones de Valencia y la zona interior de la Toscana, y en menor medida la zona de Liguria y el territorio francés de Herault. Todas ellas enclavadas dentro del arco continuo situado entre las regiones de Murcia (en su extremo suroccidental) y Toscana (en el flanco nororiental), el de máxima peligrosidad de Europa para este tipo de fenómenos.

Algo parecido puede observarse en este otro mapa de la UE de período más corto que el anterior sobre riesgo de inundaciones (basado en el número de grandes inundaciones ocurridas entre 1987 y 2002):






Aquellas zonas mediterráneas de riesgo alto por la precipitación torrencial y las violentas "flash floods" anteriormente explicadas y no ligadas a grandes ríos (Ródano, Po y Ebro), cuyas causas suelen estar más debidas al deshielo de la nieve de las montañas (Alpes y Pririneos) que a otra circunstancia y no podrían considerarse estrictamente flash floods violentas, vuelven a ser las mismas y de nuevo se sitúan dentro del arco de máxima peligrosidad que se extiende desde Murcia hasta el límite de Liguria y Toscana, destacando:

- Provincia de Alicante (Comunidad Valenciana, España). X ROJA en el mapa inferior.
- Departamento de Herault ( Languedoc-Rosellón, Francia). Donde está Montpellier, ciudad que ha salido alguna vez en el seguimiento europeo de este foro. X. AMARILLA en el mapa inferior.
- Provincia de Savona (Liguria, Italia). X VERDE en el mapa inferior.






Circunstancia aparte son las inundaciones escasamente violentas y poco repentinas de los grandes ríos centroeuropeos (Rin, Danubio) ligadas normalmente a situaciones con un cierto toque nival y a las lluvias veraniegas no originadas por este tipo de fenómenos mediterráneos adversos y muy severos, y las de los cursos de grandes ríos mediterráneos asociados a grandes sistemas montañosos anteriormente explicadas.


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 15:46)

Impresionante Cataluña ahora mismo






Para que se entienda bien el grado de recurrencia y la alta repetición de este tipo de precipitaciones en zonas de la fachada mediterránea ibérica, tenemos el caso de la estación automática del PN dels Ports, que con este episodio (en el que de momento acumula 214 mm de lluvia) es la tercera vez en menos de un año que supera los 200 mm en 24 horas.


Las otras veces fueron:

29 de Noviembre de 2014:.... 336,1 mm. En ese episodio (27-30 de noviembre) la estación acumuló un total de 481,3 mm.
23 de marzo de 2015:............ 219,8 mm. En ese episodio (21-25 de marzo) la estación acumuló un total de 693,2 mm


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 17:11)

Montcada (Valencia):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/ros_inma


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 18:02)

Tornado en Montroig del Camp (Tarragona). Ya comentábamos en mensajes anteriores que cuidado con esta provincia.

Radar Doppler. Con la cruz se marca la zona del tornado:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteocat?lang=es&lang=es

Consecuencias:
















Cortes de carreteras:
















Fuente: http://www.naciodigital.cat/delcamp/costadiari/noticia/2588


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 22:16)

*Miercurea Ciuc, Roménia* segue com minimas/inversões brutais, ao ponto de liderar o ranking do Ogimet Europa, é obra.
Ontem: *-10,6ºC*
Hoje: *-9,6ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=15170&ano=2015&mes=11&day=2&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30*


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 23:28)

Espectacular atardecer hoy en Redován (sur de Alicante) como despedida de la inestabilidad!!







Imagen: Barbara Wieszczek. Fuente:https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 23:39)

Montcada (Valencia) hoy. Brutal. Me recuerda a lo que pasó por aquí en Menorca.


Torrevieja (Alicante)


Azud del Tuéjar (Valencia)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Preven_IIFF_CV


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 00:28)

Espectacular línea de turbonada ahora mismo sobre mi casa:






Tampoco está mal la que hay sobre Barcelona


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 00:44)

Nevada interesante en la vertiente sur de los Pirineos con cota de nieve que en ciertos valles ha tenido desplomes que la han colocado en el entorno de los 1200 metros de altitud. Así estaba el puerto del Portalet (1795 m.) hace unas horas






A ver qué nos encontramos mañana


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 01:02)

Precipitaciones del día 2 de noviembre:

Torralba del Pinar (Castellón):..... 201,0 mm
PN dels Ports (Tarragona):.......... 195,1 mm
Gisclareny (Barcelona):................ 170,3 mm
Viladrau (Gerona):........................ 170,1 mm
Tivissa (Tarragona):..................... 169,3 mm
Artana (Castellón):........................ 169,0 mm

Rachas máximas de viento en el entorno de los 130-135 km/h en los lugares más expuestos. 

Pues nada, día muy completo: lluvias torrenciales, riadas, tornado(s) (ver página 50 del presente seguimiento de Europa), puestas de sol espectaculares, nieve, viento, imágenes de satélite y de radar preciosas, etc. 

Un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2015 às 01:52)

Pek disse:


> En el caso de las precipitaciones torrenciales e inundaciones violentas y repentinas ligadas a torrentes habitualmente secos o con poco caudal (flash floods), sin duda los países que generalmente más sufren las situaciones severas mediterráneas son los propios del Mediterráneo Occidental (España, Italia y Francia). Serbia, Bosnia, Croacia y Grecia usualmente no se sitúan a la altura de los países anteriormente citados. Esta circunstancia puede observarse perfectamente en este mapa de Frecuencia Anual Media de Inundaciones en Europa (1980-2000) que incluye esta circunstancia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá caro Pek,

sim, foi um lapso meu na altura não ter referido os países do Mediterrâneo ocidental. Sei perfeitamente que também são brindados com estas tempestades de forma muito frequente, nomeadamente zonas de Espanha como a Catalunha, Comunidade Valenciana, Baleares e SE de França. Na altura estava mais focado nos países do Mediterrâneo central e passou-me ao lado.

Saludos.


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 08:36)

Desgraciadamente este tipo de situaciones no sólo van acompañadas de la espectacularidad de los fenómenos meteorológicos que acontecen, sino también de la peligrosidad de los mismos. En este caso, más allá de otras consecuencias que ha tenido el temporal (cortes en carreteras y líneas de tren, cortes de electricidad en miles de hogares, cuantiosos daños materiales, etc.), tenemos que lamentar el fallecimiento de cuatro personas en la inundación de una residencia de ancianos por el desbordamiento del río Sió en Agramunt (Lérida).












http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...-geriatrica-agramunt-temporal-rio-sio-4640007

http://www.elmundo.es/cataluna/2015/11/03/563853a6e2704ebe6f8b456c.html

http://www.ara.cat/societat/desbordament-Sio-quatre-morts-residencia_0_1460853970.html

Descansen en paz


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 10:26)

Al hilo de lo que hemos venido comentando en mensajes pasados os dejo algunos datos para valorar la gran recurrencia y peligrosidad de este tipo de fenómenos en España sacados de este estudio llamado _Daily precipitation records over mainland Spain and the Balearic Islands. _Dice cosas así:

- _The social impact from heavy rain – and associated floods – is regularly suffered across Europe, but Mediterranean countries, and *primarily those in the western Mediterranean, have to cope with particularly devastating episodes*.
- From *1953 to 2011*, 26 exceptional floods have been registered in *Spain*, with an estimated damage of 8100 million inflation-adjusted USD, *1287 people killed* and about 750 000 affected. 
- More than a few stations, also along the Mediterranean coast, have recorded quantities greater than 300 mm. It is interesting to note that the most copious precipitations are very concentrated in the *Valencia region*, where several gauge stations have registered more than 600 mm and one observation exceeds 800 mm.




- *105 stations have measured amounts exceeding 300 mm* (see Table 1). Most of these 105 extreme values arise on the eastern coastlands of the Iberian Peninsula and eastern Pyrenees, especially concentrated in the *Valencia region.* _






Gran parte de este tipo de precipitaciones se concentra en *otoño*:





_- Daily rainfall maxima extremes registered in Mediterranean Spain are certainly outstanding, with some of these among the highest values ever recorded worldwide. _

Algunos de los principales registros en un día:
_




_
Fuente: http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/13/2483/2013/nhess-13-2483-2013.pdf

De otro estudio:






Destacan zonas de Cádiz-Málaga con 21-25 días de precipitaciones superiores a los 100 mm y el área del sur de Valencia y norte de Alicante con estaciones que registraron entre 16 y 20 días con precipitaciones superiores a los 100 mm. Y esos 100 mm como hemos visto suelen quedarse cortos...

He de decir que este último estudio es un poco antiguo y tiene escasez de estaciones en muchas zonas. Ahora saldrían resultados aún más escandalosos por la aparición de zonas nuevas que en aquel período no se encontraban monitorizadas.

Fuente: http://www.tethys.cat/antics/num02/articles/art0202esp.htm


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 12:57)

Pirineos Aragoneses hoy:


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 13:12)

Espectacular fotografía de un rayo impactando en el mar en las proximidades de la costa de Almería (noche del 1 noviembre)






Autora: Yoana Onofrei. Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/aemet_sinobas y https://mobile.twitter.com/oana2912


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 16:08)

Parece que o nosso "Verão de S.Martinho" se vai prolongar a Europa quase toda:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Nov 2015 às 18:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que o nosso "Verão de S.Martinho" se vai prolongar a Europa quase toda:



Acho que isto responde a uma questão que acabei de colocar no tópico das previsões, que é a temperatura acima da média... Realmente está acima em toda a Europa.
Das coisas que mais me assusta é o constante aumento da temperatura e temperaturas acima da média. Lembro-me de quando era miúdo, há uns 15 anos atrás, o tempo era diferente do que é hoje...


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2015 às 19:17)

Se fores ao GFS e colocares o mapa do hemisfério norte verás que o frio vai chegar... há uma onda que parte do norte da russia europeia e viaja por todo o paralelo 50... na parte final o alasca que também está anormalmente quente passa a azul com violeta nas zonas montanhosas e o frio entra pelo canadá adentro... 

parece que há uma onda planetária que passo a passo varre o ar temperado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 19:50)

jotajota disse:


> Acho que isto responde a uma questão que acabei de colocar no tópico das previsões, que é a temperatura acima da média... Realmente está acima em toda a Europa.
> Das coisas que mais me assusta é o constante aumento da temperatura e temperaturas acima da média. Lembro-me de quando era miúdo, há uns 15 anos atrás, o tempo era diferente do que é hoje...





Agreste disse:


> Se fores ao GFS e colocares o mapa do hemisfério norte verás que o frio vai chegar... há uma onda que parte do norte da russia europeia e viaja por todo o paralelo 50... na parte final o alasca que também está anormalmente quente passa a azul com violeta nas zonas montanhosas e o frio entra pelo canadá adentro...
> 
> parece que há uma onda planetária que passo a passo varre o ar temperado.



Não sei se esta "onda de calor" agora na Europa seja incomum, mas mais 1 ou 2 semanas devem começar as entradas polares mais intensas, pelo que também podem haver temperaturas abaixo da média. 

Olha para esta saída em Novembro de 1948, aqui diria que a Europa Ocidental teve dias bem quentes, claro que graças a uma entrada de SW do AA.
Não sei se terá a ver com a interação entre o jet polar e o jet subtropical. 






Mas deve haver artigos a explicar este fenómeno, talvez os outros membros saibam explicar.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Nov 2015 às 20:22)

isto nada tem de anormal, os padrões climáticos não seguem a nossa vontade, e agora não me matem, muita gente  neste forum não entende a noção de média (0 + 10)/2 é 5 vêm lá algum 5
nesta altura é comum o tempo instável bem comum do outono pois o anticlicone esta a deslocar-se para norte o que faz parte do seu ciclo normal. mas a sua forma e força variam, o verão de s.martinho é um fenomeno muito estudado e esta enraizado na cultura europeia e deve-se a observações empiricas com séculos muito mais doque os registos científicos. Não há que entrar em panico


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2015 às 03:06)

Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca, hoy (4 de noviembre). Entorno del macizo del Monte Perdido desde el área del Valle de Pineta:


















Autor: Igor.
Fuente:
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/...4&sid=a0ce42e964fc9bd377acc130d9044510#p98863


----------



## Norther (6 Nov 2015 às 00:30)

Pek disse:


> Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca, hoy (4 de noviembre). Entorno del macizo del Monte Perdido desde el área del Valle de Pineta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ja estive no Monte Perdido, aquilo é maravilhoso e subi pelo Vale de Ordesa, fantastico :-)


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2015 às 17:57)

Europa Ocidental bem quente:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2015 às 15:58)

Hoje foi a península a ferver:






Bons banhos de sol


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2015 às 14:37)

Os dias já são curtos em Tromso. A luz solar diminui a um ritmo espectacular (em Novembro o dia é reduzido em mais de 10 minutos por dia). A escuridão semi-permanente deverá chegar a esta cidade no dia 28 deste mês. No dia 27 de Novembro só haverá luz solar durante 43 minutos.


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2015 às 23:04)

Norther disse:


> Ja estive no Monte Perdido, aquilo é maravilhoso e subi pelo Vale de Ordesa, fantastico :-)



Una zona absolutamente maravillosa. Un paraíso. 

Fotos de hoy:

Alguna más de la vertiente norte-noreste del macizo del Monte Perdido de esta mañana. Destacan especialmente el Cilindro de Marboré y el Monte Perdido, con su glaciar bien cubierto por la nieve. Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca:






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/groups/976813618999815/

Otra imagen de esa misma zona de la vertiente norte-noreste del macizo del Monte Perdido con el Ibón de Marboré (Lago de Pineta) en primer término con algo de hielo. (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Ibón es el término en aragonés para denominar a los lagos de montaña.






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/jon.oleagabilbao

De otro macizo, Comachibosa o Vignemale y su glaciar principal (Ossoue). Al fondo destacan, entre otras, las moles de la Sierra de la Partacua y el Collarada (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca).






Otra vista hacia el sur de la vertiente norte de este mismo macizo fronterizo (Comachibosa-Vignemale) con la Sierra de Tendeñera al fondo (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca)






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/groups/976813618999815/

Imagen de la cara norte del Bisaurín desde el Castilo de Acher (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Montaña de menor entidad que las anteriores pero bastante estética. Aún conserva algo de nieve pese a los calores de estos días :






Autor: Nachosoi. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4159&start=90#p98908

Un saludo


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 15:33)

Ontem bateram-se alguns recordes em Espanha

T.maxima absoluta em Santander(Aeroporto): *28,0ºC*  ( *1 Novembro de 1980*) - Ontem, máxima de *30,0ºC* !
T.maxima absoluta em Santander: *26,7ºC* ( *7 Novembro de 2009*) - Ontem, máxima de *28,9ºC* !
T.maxima absoluta em Bilbao(Aeroporto) *27,6ºC* ( *1 Novembro de 2009*) - Ontem, máxima de *27,7ºC* !


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2015 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem bateram-se alguns recordes em Espanha
> 
> T.maxima absoluta em Santander(Aeroporto): *28,0ºC*  ( *1 Novembro de 1980*) - Ontem, máxima de *30,0ºC* !
> T.maxima absoluta em Santander: *26,7ºC* ( *7 Novembro de 2009*) - Ontem, máxima de *28,9ºC* !
> T.maxima absoluta em Bilbao(Aeroporto) *27,6ºC* ( *1 Novembro de 2009*) - Ontem, máxima de *27,7ºC* !



Es una salvajada. Por los Pirineos está pasando algo parecido, en la localidad de Salardú (provincia de Lérida) la media de las máximas de noviembre está en torno a los 10ºC y estos días están superándose los 23!! Máximas hasta 13 ºC por encima de las medias. Una barbaridad.

Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/index.php

Consecuencia: Muy poca nieve en las montañas y casi toda en los macizos más elevados (Maladetas (donde está el Aneto), Posets, Monte Perdido e Infiernos), y casi toda ella en la vertiente sur, que es donde se encuentran las mayores altitudes de la cordillera pirenaica:

Pirineos Centrales ayer.






Nieve resaltada en azul






Zonas con mayores acumulaciones de nieve en rojo. Destacan especialmente los macizos de Monte Perdido, Posets y Maladetas, todos ellos en la provincia de Huesca.






Contexto pirenaico en el conjunto ibérico:






Y de toda la región:






Fuente: MODIS


----------



## Thomar (9 Nov 2015 às 18:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem bateram-se alguns recordes em Espanha
> 
> T.maxima absoluta em Santander(Aeroporto): *28,0ºC*  ( *1 Novembro de 1980*) - Ontem, máxima de *30,0ºC* !
> T.maxima absoluta em Santander: *26,7ºC* ( *7 Novembro de 2009*) - Ontem, máxima de *28,9ºC* !
> T.maxima absoluta em Bilbao(Aeroporto) *27,6ºC* ( *1 Novembro de 2009*) - Ontem, máxima de *27,7ºC* !



Hoje vi na TV Galicia no programa sobre o tempo que deu a seguir ás noticias, que se bateram máximos para o mês de novembro na _Coruña_ (+27ºC) e para _Lugo (+25,4ºC) _ no passado sábado e também da mínima mais alta para novembro também na_ Coruña_ com +19,1ºC na sexta-feira!

P.s. Valores mais altos registados nas estações da AEMET.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2015 às 19:02)

Thomar disse:


> Hoje vi na TV Galicia no programa sobre o tempo que deu a seguir ás noticias, que se bateram máximos para o mês de novembro na _Coruña_ (+27ºC) e para _Lugo (+25,4ºC) _ no passado sábado e também da mínima mais alta para novembro também na_ Coruña_ com +19,1ºC na sexta-feira!
> 
> P.s. Valores mais altos registados nas estações da AEMET.



Está siendo brutal. Estos son los récords que se superaron ayer domingo día 8 de noviembre:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 19:21)

Pek disse:


> Está siendo brutal. Estos son los récords que se superaron ayer domingo día 8 de noviembre:



Excelente tabela Pek, obrigado! Dia historico!


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 18:30)

The towering Jungfrau mountain in the Swiss Alps on Tuesday saw the mercury hit an all-time high for the month of November of 7.2 degrees Celsius (45 degrees Fahrenheit), meteorologists said. 

The balmy temperature was measured at a weather station situated at an altitude of 3,580 metres (11,745 feet) on the mountain around midday, Meteonews said in a statement.

That easily beat the previous temperature record at the station of 4.7 degrees Celsius, measured in 1992.

Jungfrau, whose highest peak stretches up to 4,158 metres, figures among the tallest mountains in the Swiss Alps and is one of Switzerland's top tourist destinations.

Only slightly below the weather station, at an altitude of 3,454 metres, it boasts the highest-altitude railway station in Europe, with a view onto the mighty Aletsch—the largest glacier in the Alps.

Temperatures have also been unusually high at lower altitudes in Switzerland.

Over the weekend, several parts of the country raked in heat records for this time of year, with some eastern areas seeing the mercury pass 20 degrees Celsius

Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2015-11-temperature-famous-alpine-peak.html#jCp


----------



## rozzo (11 Nov 2015 às 21:53)

Este ano em Espanha já se vai perdendo a conta ao número de recordes batidos desde o final da primavera. Tem sido um ano incrível.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2015 às 18:25)

Orion disse:


> The towering Jungfrau mountain in the Swiss Alps on Tuesday saw the mercury hit an all-time high for the month of November of 7.2 degrees Celsius (45 degrees Fahrenheit), meteorologists said.
> 
> The balmy temperature was measured at a weather station situated at an altitude of 3,580 metres (11,745 feet) on the mountain around midday, Meteonews said in a statement.
> 
> ...



---



> Meteorologists earlier said the mercury at the mountain's weather station hit an all-time high for the month of November of 7.2C (45 degrees Fahrenheit).
> 
> But MeteoSwiss said a sensor was incorrectly recorded and a parallel measurement registered a much lower maximum temperature of 3.7 degrees.



http://www.thelocal.ch/20151111/november-temperature-record-set-on-jungfrau


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2015 às 20:55)

Boas!
Neste momento já em Amesterdão...
Que cidade linda...  mas com frio e chuva que começou a cair ao final da tarde e ainda não parou.
Desolador no vôo de hoje de Lisboa até aqui...  nada de neve em lado nenhum... muito nevoeiro na Península Ibérica... cordilheira cantabrica sem neve.
Vou estar por cá uma semana...  e a chuva vai ser uma constante.


----------



## hurricane (14 Nov 2015 às 21:59)

Por Bruxelas também já bastante frio hoje e com chuva! Finalmente é Novembro. Para a semana estão a prever muito frio e possivelmente as primeiras neves.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 12:45)

*Moscovo *neste momento:







Fonte: http://www.earthcam.com/world/russia/moscow/?cam=moscow_hd


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2015 às 11:34)

Lo más destacado de este largo período de estabilidad en Iberia han sido las nieblas perpetuas de las cuencas de los grandes ríos, destacando especialmente los valles del Ebro y el Duero. Especialmente duraderas y constantes en este caso han sido las de la zona del Ebro, un área increíble para la formación de nieblas invernales y tardootoñales constantes. Desde el día 8 de noviembre:

Día 8






Día 9






Día 10






Día 11






Día 12





Día 13





Día 14





Día 15





Día 16





Y hoy sigue igual...

Contraste entre zonas sin niebla y con niebla en la pequeña región de La Rioja:






Las temperaturas han ido bajando en las zonas de niebla constante, con mayor oscilación térmica los días en que la niebla era algo más alta. Ejemplo, ciudad de Lérida:






Ahora mismo 8,4 ºC en la ciudad y niebla.


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2015 às 11:39)

Consecuencias de este período cálido y estable en los Pirineos, muy poca cobertura nivosa. Comparación entre la situación hace un año y ahora:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteocat?lang=es


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2015 às 11:54)

Pero parece que esta situación de veranillo empieza a cambiar...



-6,7 ºC 






A pesar de llegar a los 16 ºC de máxima, la mayor parte del día ya se está bajo cero en la zona:






Y este fin de semana llega la nieve a cotas bajas. Toca cambiar las ruedas de los coches por los neumáticos de invierno para nieve:


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2015 às 12:31)

Tramo inferior del glaciar de Monte Perdido en octubre:





Autor: Forero Naturalezo
Fuente y reportaje completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4156

Tramo inferior del glaciar de Monte Perdido ayer, día 16 de noviembre. A pesar de este período cálido y seco se encuentra bien cubierto por la nieve:






Autor: Forero Xarls
Fuente y reportaje completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4173


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2015 às 14:06)

Espesor de las nevadas previstas en los próximos días:






Aquí tenéis la animación completa

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CUAq0V2WIAA-9vy.mp4


Más detalle para la mitad norte ibérica:






Y Pirineos






Espesor de las nevadas esperadas en los próximos 3 a 6 días de hasta 1 metro de nieve en zonas de la Cordillera Cantábrica y los Pirineos. Las vertientes sur y zonas meridionales alejadas del eje axial de ambas cordilleras no se verán tan beneficiadas debido al componente dominante de esta entrada fría.

Iremos siguiendo el episodio.


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2015 às 10:03)

Actualizo con los espesores previstos de nieve para los próximos días






Aumentan los espesores previstos en esta última salida, superándose los 100 cm de espesor en zonas del macizo de Larra (Pirineos Navarros, comunidad autónoma de Navarra), especialmente bien situado para este tipo de situaciones con un toque de NW. Toda el área de los Pirineos Occidentales y el Valle de Arán (provincia de Lérida) va a resultar muy beneficiada.

Además de las intensas nevadas habrá temperaturas muy bajas en zonas altas y vientos fuertes (por encima de los 130 km/h). Fin de semana muy poco recomendable para actividades de montaña.

Macizo del Aneto






Macizo de Viñamala-Comachibosa. Temperaturas extremadamente bajas tras el fin de semana.






Ensemble del episodio en un punto de los Pirineos Centrales






Lo mismo para zonas bien orientadas al componente NW-N en los Alpes






Y también, aunque en menor medida, en la Cordillera Cantábrica.


----------



## hurricane (18 Nov 2015 às 13:30)

Para a Bélgica também está prevista queda de neve. Vamos lá ver se as previsões não mudam. Em todo o caso virá bastante frio que não será ainda muito normal em Novembro. Pelo menos nos últimos 2 anos em que cá morei.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Nov 2015 às 09:45)

De férias por El Serrat, Andorra. Esperando a neve do próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Nov 2015 às 19:17)

Em Pas de La Case, a pouca neve que resta. Dia frio, temperatura que não foi além dos 9°. 
Para o fim de semana é que as coisas complicam com a temp. a puder baixar aos -15 em algumas regiões da cordilheira montanhosa.


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2015 às 20:43)

Pisfip disse:


> Em Pas de La Case, a pouca neve que resta. Dia frio, temperatura que não foi além dos 9°.
> Para o fim de semana é que as coisas complicam com a temp. a puder baixar aos -15 em algumas regiões da cordilheira montanhosa.



Aquella zona de Pas de la Casa y Grandvalira no va a ser de las más beneficiadas en cuanto a nieve de los Pirineos (más nieve cuanto más al oeste de la cordillera), aún así algo verás . Aquella zona oriental conserva muy poca nieve ahora mismo de las diferentes nevadas otoñales, al contrario que macizos más occidentales como el de Monte Perdido (Pirineos Aragoneses, Provincia de Huesca) que, con mayor altura y mejor precipitación, conserva mucho mejor la nieve y en más cantidad. Todo ello partiendo de la base del otoño tan malo que llevamos hasta la fecha.

Para Grandvalira tendrás esto:





Algo más de 30 cm para el fin de semana. La semana que viene promete ser fresca  con mínimas que en aquella zona de Pas de la Casa pueden bajar hasta los -18ºC.

Por los Pirineos Occidentales será un episodio mucho más fructífero que por donde te encuentras tú, se rondarán los 100 cm de espesor en la nevada. En áreas elevadas de los Pirineos Centrales las temperaturas también serán más bajas que por allí, se rondarán los -25ºC en algunos puntos.

En definitiva, que sin ser la zona más afectada por el temporal también lo podrás vivir. Que lo disfrutes!!! Y comparte alguna foto con nosotros!! 

Por otra parte, increíble la nevada que va a caer también en la Cordillera Cantábrica y particularmente en los Picos de Europa. Se rondarán los 120 cm este fin de semana!





Las temperaturas podrán bajar también hasta los -18ºC la semana que viene


----------



## Pek (20 Nov 2015 às 20:18)

Atención a las acumulaciones previstas en la Cordillera Cantábrica y especialmente en los Picos de Europa para las próximas 36 horas






Y después de estas 36 horas seguirá nevando...


----------



## Pisfip (20 Nov 2015 às 22:36)

Nowcasting e muita vontade no evento.


----------



## Pek (21 Nov 2015 às 09:46)

Acumulación de precipitación en las próximas 36 horas en Pirineos, Alpes y Cordillera Cantábrica:












Al final lo gordo se lo va a llevar la Cantábrica y, en menor medida, los Pirineos Occidentales. Espectaculares los Picos de Europa


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2015 às 09:58)

Impressionante, perspectivam-se então grandes nevões!


----------



## Pek (21 Nov 2015 às 10:12)

Empieza el baile, Candanchú, 1500 m. Pirineos Occidentales Aragoneses, Huesca






Gavarnia (1357 m), Pirineos Centrales






Temperaturas actuales en dos picos de más de 3000 metros de los Pirineos Catalanes (provincia de Lérida)

Pica d'Estats (3143 m)






Esta es la Pica d'Estats. La montaña más alta que sale al fondo de la foto :







Punta Alta (3014 m)






Esta es la Punta Alta:






Y su entorno:


----------



## Pek (21 Nov 2015 às 10:19)

Por los Pirineos Orientales, donde está nuestro compañero Pisfip, también ha empezado el episodio:






Túnel de Bielsa, Pirineos Centrales


----------



## Pek (21 Nov 2015 às 10:33)

Por la Cordillera Cantábrica, Maraña, León, 1238 m






Llánaves de la Reina


----------



## hurricane (21 Nov 2015 às 13:40)

Por Bruxelas já caiu água-neve de manhã com 2ºC mas obviamente não houve qualquer acumulação. Neste momento 3ºC


----------



## JLeiria (21 Nov 2015 às 14:12)

Por Lausanne já caiu a primeira àgua neve hoje pela hora do almoço (cota de 350/400 metros). Mais se espera hoje, amanhã e segunda, mas por enquanto ainda sem acumulação.

Se tiver oportunidade posto registos fotográficos, que as montanhas a volta já estão todas pintadas do elemento branco.

Sigo com 4 graus!


----------



## Pek (21 Nov 2015 às 14:27)

Temperaturas en descenso en los "tresmiles" de la provincia de Lérida. Ahora mismo:

Pica d'Estats (3143 m):..... -13,9 ºC  Enlace: http://www.meteovallsdaneu.com/picadestats.html
Punta Alta (3014 m):......... -12,8 ºC  Enlace: http://www.meteovallsdaneu.com/besiberri.html

Webcams en el Valle de Arán (provincia de Lérida) ahora mismo:

Salardú (1275 m): -0,5 ºC






Arties (1159 m): -0,4ºC






Webcams y estaciones meteorológicas online: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/webcams.php


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2015 às 21:12)

Em Copenhaga começaram a cair  os primeiros flocos de neve por volta das 17h.. Agora ja neva bastante mais! 
0 graus de temperatura neste momento..
Foto tirada em Helsingør


----------



## Pisfip (21 Nov 2015 às 23:34)

Às primeiras horas do dia, Eram 08:00 quando começou a nevar em Grandvalira. Agora com uma acumulação bem superior , espero poder conseguir sair daqui amanha. Estão -7°c. Incrivel.
Deixo um registo das primeiras horas do dia.


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2015 às 02:03)

Por los pueblos de la Cordillera Cantábrica parece que poco a poco empieza a acumular con consistencia. Imagen de Isoba (León) a las 22.30 horas






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/LaCasinaIsoba/


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2015 às 02:52)

Y un último repaso a la situación pirenaica catalana antes de ir a dormir:

Temperaturas en los "tresmiles" de la provincia de Lérida. Ahora mismo:

Pica d'Estats (3143 m):..... -15,6 ºC    Mínima de -16,7 ºC a la 1.28 de la madrugada
Punta Alta (3014 m):......... -14,4 ºC    Mínima de -15,0ºC a la 1:21 de la madrugada

Fuente: Meteo Valls d'Àneu

Webcams en el Valle de Arán (provincia de Lérida) ahora mismo:

Salardú (1275 m): -3,1 ºC






Arties (1159 m): -2,8 ºC






Webcams y estaciones meteorológicas online: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/webcams.php


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2015 às 16:30)

Episodio un tanto decepcionante por los Pirineos desde el punto de vista de los espesores de nieve. Por la Cordillera Cantábrica, sin llegar a ser la nevada que se esperaba, se han alcanzado espesores reseñables en algunas zonas, cuajando además en cotas relativamente bajas. Algunas capturas de esta mañana:

Felechosa (650 m. Asturias)






Posada de Valdeón (900 m. León).






Un poco más arriba, Maraña (1238 m, León), como siempre fantástica






Ahora sigue nevando:






A 1500 metros en San Isidro (León) la cosa estaba así esta mañana con el viento habiendo hecho de las suyas:
















Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/Cafeteria-Toneo-601621196568151/


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2015 às 20:51)

Algunas fotos de los Pirineos Occidentales de hoy:

Selva de Oza (1140 m. Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Unos 20 cm
















Autor: Nachosoi
Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4159&start=270#p99211

Linza (1330 m. Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) 30 cm, muy venteados, eso sí











Fuente: Ukerdi.  http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4159&start=270#p99212

Abaurrea Alta (1039 m. Pirineos Navarros, Navarra). 17 cm






Fuente: Ukerdi.  http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4159&start=270#p99212

Roncesvalles (940 m. Pirineos Navarros. Navarra). 12-15 cm































Autor: danielrojillo223
Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4159&start=270#p99214


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 21:33)

Os primeiros flocos na capital da Bosnia.
Preve-se neve para a semana inteira.


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

Más de la Cordillera Cantábrica en la provincia de León hoy:

Pendilla de Arbás

















Autor: forero "Compostela2010" Fuente: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t177p20-noviembre-2015#8077

Casares de Arbás (León)











Vídeo de la ventisca en ese pueblo leonés:


Autor: forero "Llerenes" Fuente: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t177p20-noviembre-2015#8077

Subiendo a La Farrapona:











Entorno del pueblo de Torrestío:






Fuente: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t177p20-noviembre-2015#8077

San Isidro






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/eeesanisidro/

Refugio del Meicín (1560 m. Parque Natural de Las Ubiñas-La Mesa, Asturias)






Fuente: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t177p20-noviembre-2015#8079

Cuénabres (León)











Fuente: Facebook "Cuénabres" (Miren Ormaza)

No está mal, nada mal


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2015 às 10:05)

La Raya-San Isidro (Límite Asturias-León). Notable venteo
















Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2015-2016-t146477.0.html;msg3426850#msg3426850

Vegabaño (1315 m. León). La mochila es de los niños que viven en el refugio, que tienen que ir al colegio esta mañana






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/Refugio-de-Vegabaño-155375507865192/


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2015 às 10:11)

Por Pirineos nada tan destacable salvo las temperaturas, rozando los -11 ºC de mínima en ciertas zonas como Remendía (Navarra) a unos 1000 m, y los -20 ºC en zonas de alta montaña como la Pica d'Estats (Lérida). 

Pica d'Estats (3143 m, Lérida): Mín -19,4 ºC; Máx: -12,8 ºC Fuente: Red de Estaciones Meteorológicas Meteo Valls d'Àneu
Pla de Beret (1865 m, Lérida): Mín -16,3 ºC;  Máx: -5,1 ºC Fuente: Red de Estaciones Meteorológicas Climaynievepirineos

Otra imagen del bonito pueblo de Abaurrea Alta (1039 m. Navarra)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Pamplonameteo

Parece que para mediados de esta semana (miércoles-madrugada del jueves) se espera una buena nevada, veremos. Observad el brutal bloqueo orográfico de los Pirineos en comparación a otros sistemas montañosos europeos que facilitará esa copiosa nevada


Por aquí (Islas Baleares) cabe destacar el fresco, el viento y la nieve cuajada a unos 800-900 metros, con muy poco espesor, eso sí:


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2015 às 10:29)

Y os dejo con dos webcams de la Cordillera Cantábrica que lucen espléndidas esta mañana:

Posada de Valdeón (900 m, León), con los contrafuertes de los Picos de Europa detrás






Con algo de sol






Y la siempre fantástica Maraña (1238 m. León)


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2015 às 20:34)

Estos es lo que pasa cuando no se hacen caso a las advertencias en la montaña. Rescate ayer de 9-10 horas en las peores condiciones en los Pirineos Aragoneses:

"Un pareja de 27 y 25 años tuvo que ser rescatada por la Guardia Civil de Montaña en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa al quedarse enriscada en las Clavijas de Carriata. La operación de auxilio se prolongó desde la tarde del sábado hasta la madrugada.

Pese a la alerta por mal tiempo salieron a hacer una excursión sin material de escalada y con poca ropa de abrigo. Ella tan solo se protegía con un poncho.  Los dos guardias que acudieron en su auxilio pudieron llegar hasta ellos tras una infernal travesía de noche, con 30 centímetros de nieve, rachas muy fuertes de viento y temperaturas bajo cero. Tuvieron que prestarles la ropa y uno sufrió congelaciones en dos dedos."

Noticia completa: http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...abrigo-medio-del-temporal-645346-1101026.html

Vídeo del rescate:

Así iban los montañeros (uno español y otro francés) con nieve, ventisca, viento terrible y temperaturas por debajo de los -15 ºC  






Los rescatadores del grupo de montaña de la Guardia Civil:











Uno de ellos ha sufrido congelaciones por haber tenido que dejar ropa de abrigo a uno de los montañeros extraviados  Bravo por él! 

Lugar del rescate, Circo de Carriata:






Fuente: Foropicos






Fuente: quetiempo.es

El entorno en verano











Fuente: http://cercadepamplona.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/ordesa-circular-senda-de-los-cazadores.html






Fuente: pirineos3000

Muy bonito pero peligroso, y más en esas condiciones


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2015 às 22:39)

Por cierto, impresionante la nueva estación de CLIMAYNIEVEPIRINEOS en Pla de Beret (1845 m, Lérida): -13,2 ºC ya a estas horas. A ver hasta dónde llega. 
Más información: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/estaciones.htm

La estación:






El Pla de Beret no es un hoyo, dolina o agujero y ni siquiera se encuentra en una zona umbría protegida del sol, se trata de una gran llanura en altura muy soleada, lo cual le confiere enorme mérito. Para los que no conozcáis el sitio:


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 22:55)

Pek disse:


> Muy bonito pero peligroso, y más en esas condiciones





Pek disse:


> El Pla de Beret no es un hoyo, dolina o agujero y ni siquiera se encuentra en una zona umbría protegida del sol, se trata de una gran llanura en altura muy soleada, lo cual le confiere enorme mérito. Para los que no conozcáis el sitio:



 Locais maravilhosos! Muito obrigado pela partilha de imagens tão belas!


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2015 às 23:16)

StormRic disse:


> Locais maravilhosos! Muito obrigado pela partilha de imagens tão belas!



Muchas gracias, StormRic  En breve colgaré algún reportaje con fotos de aquella zona pirenaica

Duruelo de la Sierra hoy (1185 m, Soria). Día poco agradable


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2015 às 09:47)

Mínimas hoy destacadas por Cataluña 

Estaciones fuera de la alta montaña

Das (1097 m, Gerona):................................ -13,1 ºC
La Molina (1406 m, Gerona):....................... -11,9 ºC
Prades-Closos (915 m, Tarragona):........... -11,0 ºC
Martinet: (1038 m. Lérida):.......................... -10,8 ºC
Alós d'Isil-Fornet: (1375 m, Lérida):............ -10,7 ºC
Queixans (1100 m, Gerona):....................... -10,6 ºC
Guixers-Valls (845 m, Lérida):..................... -10,4 ºC
Prades (928 m, Tarragona):........................  -10,1 ºC


Estaciones de media montaña (1500-2000 m.)

Pla de Beret (1845 m, Lérida):...................... -15,2 ºC
Banhs de Tredòs (1740 m, Lérida):.............. -12,3 ºC


Estaciones de alta montaña (> 2000 m)

Pica d'Estats (3143 m, Lérida):...................... -18,9 ºC
Pic de Mont-Roig (2863 m, Lérida):............... -17,2 ºC


Estaciones a baja altitud (< 500 m)

Vallgorguina (*200 m*, Barcelona):................... *-8,4 ºC *
Balsareny (363 m, Barcelona):....................... -8,3ºC
La Vall d'en Bas (461 m, Gerona):................. -8,2 ºC
Les Planes d'Hostoles (322 m, Gerona):........ -7,8ºC
Fornells de la Selva (*97 m*, Gerona):.............. *-7,7 ºC *
Roda de Ter (472 m, Barcelona):................... -7,7 ºC
Vilobí d'Onyar (*117 m*, Gerona):.....................* -7,4 ºC *

Fuentes: AEMET, Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya, Meteoclimatic, Meteopirineu y Climaynievepirineos


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2015 às 13:50)

Mucho ojo a los acumulados que se esperan para los próximos 3 días en los Pirineos. Zonas con 150-175 cm de nieve nueva en los Macizos del Perdiguero, Aneto-Maladetas, Entorno del Valle de Unarre...  Imagen de los Pirineos Centrales y Centroorientales






Por los Pirineos Centrooccidentales más de lo mismo

Esta vez Cordillera Cantábrica y Alpes no serán tan afectados por el episodio de nevadas fuertes


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2015 às 15:46)

Situação severa prevista para 5ª feira na Croácia. Vento acima de 150 km\h - força de furacão.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2015 às 17:54)

Sin llegar a tanto como en la costa dálmata con los impresionantes vientos catabáticos del bora (o bura), tampoco va a estar mal el viento que va a soplar por Iberia mañana (rachas superiores a los 130 km/h en áreas pirenaicas y en el entorno de los 100 en bastantes puntos montañosos de la mitad norte y la zona costera tarraco-castellonense






WRF insiste en la brutal nevada pirenaica para próximos días






Gran expectación al respecto. A ver en qué queda...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2015 às 21:10)

Parece que este ano é um bom ano para os amantes da neve, tanto nos Pirinéus como nos Alpes.
A neve chega mais cedo, associando temperatura e quantidade, um binómio em particular positivo para que as estações de esqui abram mais cedo, nomeadamente aquelas a mais baixa altitude.
Interessante.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2015 às 17:05)

El viento dará que hablar. Se superarán los 160 km/h en algunas zonas del noreste ibérico...


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2015 às 17:22)

AEMET saca advertencia sobre la probabilidad de avalanchas o aludes de nieve en los Pirineos. En Noviembre, no está mal...


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2015 às 17:47)

Por aquí (Menorca), fuerte temporal de tramuntana (rachas de viento superiores a los 100 km/h, temporal marítimo fuerza 8 y altura de ola superior a los 6 metros) en los próximos días.


En Baleares, han destacando estos días las nevadas a cota 800 metros. Imagen del Puig de Massanella (Mallorca) desde la costa:


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2015 às 18:33)

Y por los Pirineos, pues nevando muchísimo en zonas elevadas con temporal muy fuerte. Imagen de la webcam de la Renclusa (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca) hoy. No me gustaría estar allí , bueno, en realidad, sí 







En zonas bajas cotas muy variables según valles. En el Valle de Arán (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) ha aguantado el frío y todo está siendo nieve por encima de 1100 m:

Arties






Salardú






Baqueira Beret (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) hoy


Confirman su apertura el 28 de noviembre


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2015 às 22:06)

Várias zonas italianas estão em aviso laranja. Nas próximas horas deverá haver um cavamento da depressão. Para o acompanhamento:

http://www.meteo.it/Radar/Italia/

http://www.meteo.it/live/mappe-tempo-reale/Italia/

Muita chuva a registar:






Webcams em Itália:

http://www.meteo.it/webcam/italia/


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2015 às 10:27)

Poco que añadir a estos mapas de viento y oleaje. En Menorca, como siempre, nos llevaremos la peor parte (o la mejor si eres un "meteoloco" )











Oleaje:

















Fuente: https://twitter.com/EmilioRey

Una buena "tramuntanada", como se suele llamar por aquí


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2015 às 12:33)

Tavascan (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) ahora mismo:





















Fuente: https://twitter.com/NewsTavascan


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2015 às 15:13)

Hospital de Benasque (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) hoy. La cota ha estado muy justa en aquella zona, pero pese a todo está pillando una nevada decente:


























Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/llanosdelhospital/?fref=photo

Vídeo de esta nevada:


Fuente: Canal de Youtube de Llanos del Hospital: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkaizXdZVy-75NReEBbJtKw


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2015 às 17:47)

Fantásticas imagens nos trazes *Pek*. Obrigado!  5*


O vento também é brutal nessa zona mediterrânica.

Também na costa E do Adriático há condições para rajadas de cerca 200 km\h.
O gradiente de pressão é enorme:


----------



## camrov8 (26 Nov 2015 às 21:32)

parece que já se pode considerar um medicane


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2015 às 13:01)

Bonito día de montaña. Baqueira-Beret (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) hoy:











Fuente: https://www.baqueira.es/estacion/webcams/






Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/baqueira_beret


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2015 às 17:42)

Buena helada hoy en Cuéllar (795 m, Segovia) con una mínima de -10 °C y notable amplitud térmica diaria. Pese a la temperatura máxima muy claramente positiva, en el total del día ha estado algo más de 14 horas bajo cero.


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2015 às 19:36)

Mínimas muy frías esta pasado noche en Castilla y León:

- Estación del Duero en salida del embalse Cuerda del Pozo (1049 m, El Royo, Soria):........-12,9 ºC
- Garray (1022 m, Garray, Soria):.................................................................................................. -12,3 ºC
- Coca (740 m. Coca, Segovia):...................................................................................................... -12,2 ºC (ayer llegó a -13,9 ºC)
- Boca de Huérgano (1010 m, Boca de Huérgano, León):......................................................... -12,0 ºC
- Vadocondes (795 m, Vadocondes, Burgos):............................................................................. -11,2 ºC
- Gormaz (884 m, Gormaz, Soria):............................................................................................... -11,1 ºC
- Abioncillo (993 m, Calatañazor, Soria):...................................................................................... -11,0 ºC
- Puebla de Sanabria (900 m, Puebla de Sanabria, Zamora):.................................................... -10,9 ºC
- Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Pineda de la Sierra, Burgos):.................................................... -10,9 ºC
- Languilla (950 m, Languilla, Segovia):....................................................................................... -10,7 ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m. Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria):................................................... -10,7 °C
- Megeces (720 m. Megeces, Valladolid):.................................................................................... -10,6 ºC
- Ávila (1066 m, Ávila, Ávila):........................................................................................................ -10,6 ºC

En capitales de provincia, al margen de los -10,6 ºC de Ávila, destacan los -7,2 ºC de León-Aeropuerto y los -6,8 ºC en Palencia-Autilla del Pino.

Fuentes: SAIH, Meteoclimatic y AEMET

Muy destacable también la niebla engelante (o niebla generadora de cencellada) en zonas de las provincias de Palencia, Valladolid y Zamora, con temperaturas máximas bajo cero o en torno a los 0 ºC (Zamora capital hoy ha tenido una máxima de 0,5 ºC)


Esto provoca. Bonitas fotos de hoy en Palencia y Autilla del Pino:


























Autor: Julepe
Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-diciembre-de-2015-t146826.0.html;msg3428421#msg3428421 y http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-diciembre-de-2015-t146826.0.html;msg3428477#msg3428477

Imagen de la mitad norte ibérica con estas nieblas del Valle del Duero/Douro y otras de los valles del Miño, Sil, Navia, Alto y Bajo Ebro, valles cantábricos... También muy visibles las nieves pirenaicas, la Cordillera Cantábrica con mucha menos superficie nevada que los Pirineos y algunos macizos nevados del Sistema Ibérico Norte (Sierra de la Demanda, Picos de Urbión, Moncayo...) y del Sistema Central (Peñalara y Pico del Lobo)






Fuente: MODIS

Fuera de las zonas de niebla, temperaturas máximas agradables. 

Una imagen de hoy desde Sojuela (entorno de Logroño, La Rioja) hacia los Pirineos Occidentales (a unos 160 km de distancia del lugar desde el que se toma la foto ) con los picos visibles identificados:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosojuela


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2015 às 20:25)

Pek disse:


> Una imagen de hoy desde Sojuela (entorno de Logroño, La Rioja) hacia los Pirineos Occidentales (a unos 160 km de distancia del lugar desde el que se toma la foto ) con los picos visibles identificados:


Fantástica foto!


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2015 às 20:51)

Un par de imágenes que muestran el buen estado de algunas zonas de los Pirineos (no todas están igual) tras las últimas nevadas. Baqueira Beret (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) hoy:






Vista desde Baqueira hacia el macizo de Aneto-Maladetas (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca)






Autor: Meteocoll
Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/...9&sid=0df33ec439c8797db4a43ccf489e9ca7#p99642 y http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/...9&sid=0df33ec439c8797db4a43ccf489e9ca7#p99643

Otras imágenes de Baqueira y su entorno:




































Autor: Marco
Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4178
Precioso


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2015 às 20:12)

Por Iberia de momento nos tenemos que conformar con seguir viendo la nieve pirenaica.

Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca, hoy desde el aire. Se ven muchas cumbres y zonas altas venteadas por el fortísimo vendaval que hubo en aquella zona en días pasados:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MasQueGeo

Y unas preciosas imágenes del pasado domingo día 29 de noviembre en la zona del Portalet-Canal Roya (Pirineos Centrooccidentales y Occidentales) en las que se ven algunos picos que veíamos ayer en esta imagen:






Allá van:


























Espléndido el Midi






Pirineos Occidentales Aragoneses y Navarros:
















Picos de la imagen de ayer:

Llena de Bozo:






Llena de la Garganta:






Castillo de Acher






Pirineos Centrooccidentales (Picos del Valle de Tena, Huesca)






Algunos picos destacados

Balaitus (3146 m)






Lurien






Palas






Autor de este extraordinario reportaje:* danielrojillo223*
Fuente: *http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4179*


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 20:19)

Pek disse:


> Autor de este extraordinario reportaje:* danielrojillo223*
> Fuente: *http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4179*



 indescritível beleza! Emocionante mesmo. 

Em alguns picos é notável como há neve até nas mais escarpadas paredes rochosas, sinal de que a neve foi atirada por vento forte.

 obrigado por esta maravilhosa partilha!


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2015 às 23:35)

Fim de semana passado em Londres:







Aguaceiros Sexta-feira à noite, Sol na manhã de Sábado e aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde. Domingo o dia foi marcado por vento muito forte, céu encoberto e aguaceiros, tal como a manhã de Segunda-feira.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 09:35)

Finalmente, neve em Erzurum, Turquia.
















Fonte: http://www.milliyet.com.tr/erzurum-ve-bayburt-ta-yogun-kar-yagisi-erzurum-yerelhaber-1093823/


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Já agora um video,  do primeiro nevão em Erzurum, num dos congeladores turcos


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

A costa oeste da Irlanda está em aviso vermelho para chuva. Um exemplo (meteoalarm):






Não deixa de ser interessante comparar os avisos do IPMA e da Irlanda (ilha também fustigada por tempestade). Os irlandeses têm uma tolerância muito inferior na precipitação caída em 6 horas:






http://www.met.ie/nationalwarnings/warnings-explained.asp






O aviso vermelho deles é o 'nosso' aviso laranja.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 13:00)

O sudoeste da Noruega está a assistir a tempo extremo. Google Tradutor:

Aust-Agder
Sábado e sábado à noite é esperado extrema chuvas em partes do noroeste de Aust-Agder. Espera-se 70-100 mm / 24 horas. Em alguns lugares ele pode vir chuvas com período de retorno de 25-50 anos.

Vest-Agder
Sábado e sábado à noite é esperado extrema chuvas em partes do Agder do Oeste. Espera-se 80-110 mm / 24 horas. Em alguns lugares ele pode vir chuvas com período de retorno de 25-50 anos. Nas zonas costeiras e leste de Mandal é esperada precipitação moderação.

Rogaland
Sábado e sábado à noite é esperado extrema precipitação em regiões do interior de Rogaland. A expectativa é de 100-140 mm / 24h, e localmente no revestimento interior pode obter 140-160 mm / 24h. Em alguns lugares ele pode vir chuvas com valor de retorno de 25-50 anos. Nas zonas costeiras, é a precipitação esperada moderação.


----------



## TekClub (6 Dez 2015 às 19:22)

*Tempestade Desmond deixa 60 mil casas sem eletricidade no Reino Unido*




© Phil Noble / Reuters

*A tempestade Desmond que se abateu no Reino Unido no sábado provocou inundações no noroeste do país onde 60.000 lares estão hoje sem eletricidade, tendo sido destacados vários soldados para ajudar nos serviços de socorro.*

Imprimir
O primeiro-ministro britânico, David Cameron, anunciou através da rede social Twitter que realizou uma reunião de urgência "para garantir que tudo é feito" pelos sinistrados.

"O exército foi mobilizado para auxiliar os sinistrados da tempestade Desmond e das inundações", escreveu.

Quase 350 militares do segundo batalhão do regimento Duke de Lancaster, com sede em Preston (no noroeste do país), foram mobilizados para Carlisle, uma das cidades mais afetadas, para reforçar os serviços de socorro e de evacuação.

Os militares também trouxeram, a bordo de um helicóptero Chinook, equipamentos de bombeamento de água para as zonas mais afetadas, sendo que em algumas destas zonas choveu em 24 horas o equivalente a um mês de precipitação e, em alguns locais, a água atingiu a altura de um homem.

Quase 60.000 casas, sobretudo na região de Lancaster, estão privadas de eletricidade, segundo indicou a companhia elétrica Electricity North West, acrescentando que é possível que os cortes de energia durem "vários dias".

No sábado, um homem de 90 anos morreu perto da estação de metro no norte de Londres depois de ter sido projetado contra um autocarro que estava em circulação, segundo informou a polícia.

Uma avaliação provisória da Agência do Ambiente do Reino Unido indica que caíram mais 340 milímetros de precipitação na região de Luke District, o que constitui um novo recorde.

Os serviços meteorológicos anunciaram que são esperadas mais chuvas para esta semana naquela região e no sudoeste da Escócia, o que fez com que os jogos de futebol e de rugby agendados para aquelas zonas fossem adiados.

Lusa


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 21:35)

TekClub disse:


> *Tempestade Desmond deixa 60 mil casas sem eletricidade no Reino Unido*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2015 às 23:29)

Por quanto tempo irá a Europa continuar sem frio?


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2015 às 18:49)




----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2015 às 20:03)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

O sincelo vai afectando algumas cidades turcas, principalmente *Erzurum*( 3 dias) e *Mus* (5 dias).






Erzurum esta manhã.






Curiosamente, _*Mus*_ é  quase sempre dos locais onde o sincelo perdura mais tempo, vamos ver quanto tempo dura.







Entretanto, esta manhã em Ardahan.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 21:54)

Bem, por curiosidade, fiz uma breve pesquisa da previsão de tempo para o natal nas mais variadas capitais da Europa, praticamente nenhuma irá ter neve e frio, impressionante!!
Inicio de Inverno atípico em toda Europa. 

Só nos congeladores turcos é continuará o frio agressivo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 00:23)

Panorama actual na Europa

Interessantes aqueles *-12ºC* ali perdidos no meio da Romenia, só podia ser a forte inversão de Miercurea Ciuc. 

Lisboa a liderar com* 17ºC*.


----------



## james (18 Dez 2015 às 02:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Panorama actual na Europa
> 
> Interessantes aqueles *-12ºC* ali perdidos no meio da Romenia, só podia ser a forte inversão de Miercurea Ciuc.
> 
> Lisboa a liderar com* 17ºC*.




Valores bem elevados para a época por  quase toda a Europa, sem dúvida!

Impressionante!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 08:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Panorama actual na Europa
> 
> Interessantes aqueles *-12ºC* ali perdidos no meio da Romenia, só podia ser a forte inversão de Miercurea Ciuc.
> 
> Lisboa a liderar com* 17ºC*.



Mais frio no Norte de África do que em Londres...  Tempo de loucos...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 13:58)

Nesta madrugada ainda cairam uns flocos perdidos em *Sofia, Bulgaria*, pobres búlgaros neve a sério nem ve-la.
Apesar de tudo, foi a capital europeia(excluindo o registo de Ancara) com a mínima mais baixa: *-6,4ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15614&ano=2015&mes=12&day=18&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2015 às 18:45)

"Snow blizzard" em Longyear City, Svalbard, Noruega, ontem:


Quando é que temos um destes aqui na zona?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 18:58)

Ardahan registou hoje a minima mais baixa em território turco, a temperatura caiu aos *-21,1ºC
*
Cascata congelada nos arredores de Ardahan:

*




*

A cidade de *Mus*, continua com sincelo, já vão 10 dias consecutivos.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...ano=2015&mes=12&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2015 às 19:10)

Nas ilhas Svalbard da Noruega, as condições foram mesmo muito más.
Há pelo menos um desaparecido. 
Imagens das acções de resgate da tempestade de neve da noite passada:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:45)

*Um morto e nove feridos em avalanche na Noruega*
Uma avalanche soterrou uma dezena de casas no arquipélago de Svalbard, no Ártico, provocando pelo menos um morto e nove feridos.

O governo do arquipélago (que pertence à Noruega) anunciou que um homem de 40 anos morreu na sequência da avalanche, ocorrida cerca das 11.00 horas, na encosta do monte Sukkertoppen virada para Longyearbyen, capital de um território onde vivem essencialmente mineiros, cientistas e ursos polares.

A primeira-ministra, Erna Solberg, já mencionou na rede social Twitter as "imagens terríveis" de casas engolidas pela massa branca.

Um balanço do hospital universitário da região indica que além de um morto há nove feridos, quatro crianças e cinco adultos, dos quais estão em estado grave duas crianças e um adulto. Este adulto foi levado para o continente, para um hospital de Tromso.

O governo local tinha inicialmente anunciado que havia vários feridos e desaparecidos, mas durante a tarde especificou que não havia desaparecidos.

Dez casas de madeira, de cor viva, típicas do arquipélago, ficaram soterradas. Testemunhas indicaram que as que estavam na encosta foram arrastadas cerca de 20 metros.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

pelo video já postado aquilo estava mesmo violento


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2015 às 02:40)

No dia 17 de Dezembro a Bélgica registou a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada nesse dia. O aquecimento global está ao rubro da Europa. Estou tão fartinho deste tempo que o que mais desejo é uma mega massa de frio que dure o janeiro inteiro.


----------



## 1337 (20 Dez 2015 às 04:30)

hurricane disse:


> No dia 17 de Dezembro a Bélgica registou a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada nesse dia. O aquecimento global está ao rubro da Europa. Estou tão fartinho deste tempo que o que mais desejo é uma mega massa de frio que dure o janeiro inteiro.


Podias era dizer que temperatura foi essa...


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2015 às 10:08)

1337 disse:


> Podias era dizer que temperatura foi essa...



16,7ºC. O última mais alta foi de 16ºC em 1989


----------



## Topê (20 Dez 2015 às 11:30)

Este tempo excessivamente ameno e seco durante um longo período esta a criar incêndios florestais na chamada Espanha Verde,o Norte de Espanha Pais Basco,Astúrias, Cantábria e Galiza têm sido fustigadas por incêndios florestais. Fonte:Sic Noticias


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2015 às 16:08)

Winters in Russia are usually not for the faint of heart. From temperatures buried in the negatives to cities grinding to a halt due to snowfall, it’s essential you’re winter-ready. This year though, it’s panned out a little differently. 

People may not be basking in sunshine but with Monday temperatures in Moscow and St. Petersburg at 9 Celsius (48.2 Fahrenheit), it’s certainly milder than people are used to. Social media has been alight with imagery that wouldn’t look out of place in spring time Russia, with trees blossoming and normally snow-laden landscapes now green.

With average Moscow temperatures for December 2014 around -4 Celsius, Muscovites are currently enjoying warmer weather than the likes of New York (9C) and even Rome (8C) and Milan (8C), where Italians are practically freezing while eating their gelato. On Monday, Moscow temperatures broke the 33-year-old warmth record.

https://www.rt.com/news/326679-moscow-winter-warm-temperatures/


----------



## camrov8 (22 Dez 2015 às 19:31)

um ano com pouca neve e é o Apocalipse, em svalbard não falta neve


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2015 às 16:34)

*Europe Wheat Seen at Risk From Frost as Record Heat Spurs Growth*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...t-risk-from-frost-as-record-heat-spurs-growth


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 15:49)

*Russia warming '2.5 times quicker' than global average: ministry*

http://news.yahoo.com/russia-warming-2-5-times-quicker-global-average-112218465.html


----------



## james (25 Dez 2015 às 21:26)

Não é só por cá que está a ocorrer um inverno pouco frio.  Na Bélgica,  este é o Dezembro mais quente desde 1934, na Bélgica também e Luxemburgo , as estâncias de ski estão quase todas encerradas. Rússia, Japão, etc, com menos frio que o normal, enquanto que Nova Iorque regista por esta altura uns incríveis 20 graus. Na Noruega tem ocorrido avalanches devido ao inverno pouco frio também. 

Em contrapartida, na Califórnia , tem nevado em sítios pouco usuais.


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

*French ski resorts ask locals to stay away*

http://www.euronews.com/2015/12/24/french-ski-resorts-ask-locals-to-stay-away/



> With snow in short supply this year, some French ski resorts are asking locals to stay away from the slopes and give priority to tourists.


----------



## hurricane (26 Dez 2015 às 10:47)

Parece que finalmente se começa a vislumbrar no primeiro painel frio a sério na Europa a partir do dia 2 de Janeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2015 às 20:30)

Sim,  bastante frio incluindo o leste europeu, pena a pouca ou nenhuma precipitação...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 18:49)

Como era expectável, o sincelo perdura na cidade turca de *Mus*, já são 18 dias consecutivos!


----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

http://www.lesoir.be/1079933/articl...s-meteorologique-en-cette-fin-decembre-photos

Apesar de estar em francês este artigo demonstra claramente a loucura meteorológica em que vivemos. Alterações climáticas e el nino estão a deixar o mundo mergulhado num caos.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

Vai nevando fraco em *Bucareste*.
Na próxima madrugada será a vez de *Sofia*, mas com neve a sério.


----------



## Topê (29 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai nevando fraco em *Bucareste*.
> Na próxima madrugada será a vez de *Sofia*, mas com neve a sério.



Com esta Siberiana muito provavelmente neverá com maior ou menor dificuldade em Atenas e no médio oriente, em Israel,Jerusalém por exemplo, onde neva com alguma regularidade .


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2015 às 17:48)

Em *Atenas *estarão temperaturas para isso, o pior é a ausência de precipitação.
A actual previsão do ECMWF, mete para Quinta, minima de 0ºC e Sexta, minima de -2ºC.
Bons valores.
Nos _congeladores turcos_ as  temperaturas podem cair aos -30ºC.


----------



## Topê (29 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em *Atenas *estarão temperaturas para isso, o pior é a ausência de precipitação.
> A actual previsão do ECMWF, mete para Quinta, minima de 0ºC e Sexta, minima de -2ºC.
> Bons valores.
> Nos _congeladores turcos_ as  temperaturas podem cair aos -30ºC.



O GFS coloca a siberiana mais bloqueada no Leste da europa nesta run reforçando a percipitação juntamente com o frio:
coloco a evolução da depressão:
Em Atenas:





Mar Egeu(Turquia):





e Médio Oriente(Israel, Libano,etc):





De acordo com o GFS, onde faltará percipitação será em Itália.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 22:49)

http://en.vedur.is/about-imo/news/nr/3255


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2015 às 23:02)

A depressão apresenta já 943 mb de pressão e a diminuir.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 09:30)

Excepcional gradiente de pressão entre a Islândia e o Báltico: *113 hPa*! Hoje às 6:00.





Será inédito?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 09:33)

Vai nevando com alguma intensidade em Sofia.
Webcam em directo:

http://kamerite.novatv.bg/camera/view/2/бул-Витоша-София/


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 09:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai nevando com alguma intensidade em Sofia.
> Webcam em directo:
> 
> http://kamerite.novatv.bg/camera/view/2/бул-Витоша-София/



Ainda não consegue acumular. Boas imagens.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Dez 2015 às 11:24)

Temperatura muita amena por Londres e com sol. Nada a haver com o que se passa no norte.


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2015 às 15:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  2m2 minutes ago
Storm track aimed at U.K. into Europe & Mediterranean over next 7-days. Several events to exacerbate flooding w/wind


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Belo nevão neste momento em *Istambul*, a temperatura ronda os *-1ºC






*
Webcam em directo de uma rua da cidade turca.

http://www.ibbtube.com/kameralar/istiklal-caddesi-2/


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Depois de uma paragem, volta a nevar, a cidade já está bem pintada de branco.






Fonte: http://www.ibbtube.com/kameralar/galata/


----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

Parece que afinal o frio teima em chegar à Europa Ocidental.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Verdade, fica o mapa actual das temperaturas.
Valor brutal no 2º ponto mais alto da Roménia, Varful Omu com *-30ºC*


----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2015 às 23:59)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...le-to-freezing-point-50-degrees-above-normal/

Sigo este fórum desde 2006, aquando da queda de neve na região de Leiria e por ser um apaixonado amador de meteorologia. E nunca me lembro de ver o tempo tão bizarro como o de este ano. Incrível o que se tem visto.


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

Espero que não esteja a fugir ao tópico e..... nem vale a pena estar abrir um outro novo.
Ora isto tem a ver relativamente a intempérie que se abateu pelo o Reino Unido em Julho de 2015

Todos nos sabemos como e o Reino Unido. Depressões cavadas, se cai neve fica tudo de pantanas, mudanças repentinas do estado do tempo e das temperaturas, resumindo tem-se um pouco de tudo e assim eu, enquanto vivi em Londres testemunhei  de como eram as coisas a nível meteorológico pelas ilhas.

Para mim o Inverno de 2013/2014 foi o mais relevante. Varias depressões cavadas, umas atrás das outras,ciclogeneses e ate mesmo no Primeiro Verão por la, cheguei apanhar 34C .

Ora e perfeitamente natural e assim conforme os ingleses o dizem, basta vir um bocadinho de calor a mais e vem thunderstorms ou desatar a chover "cats and dogs".

Julho de 2015 foi dos momentos mais épicos. Fiz um pequeno registo da enorme trovoada que passou pelo o Norte de Londres ( Harrow on the Hill ). Sentia-me literalmente nos trópicos .. Nao so em Londres mas também em localidades mais a sul como Bornemouth e ate mesmo no centro de Inglaterra.

Outro momento assim de maior "alegria" foi a queda de neve. Inicios de 2015. Nao foi muita mas deu para fazer palhacadas e ver o elemento branco decentemente.

Vamos por partes e exemplos.

Ora Julho de 2015




Este e meu vizinho. Reconheço a rua xD


E so para completar, dos mais fantásticos por do sol que eu alguma vez ja vi.

http://imageshack.com/a/img907/5879/ifALVt.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img905/6831/oIfJBA.jpg

E quando nevou, perto do Hospital onde trabalhava


http://imageshack.com/a/img910/6210/Bk5Kkw.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img905/8739/8AO1Kl.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img903/6058/zvL8Bl.jpg

Resumo feito




Abraço


----------

